# The Official Dota 2 Thread



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 24, 2013)

*The Official Dota 2 Thread- It is a Good Day for DK fans*

Congratulations to Team DK, the WPC Ace Champions!



How to play Old Man Ezalor:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qbp2F-wN5M[/youtube]

Why Dota 2 is a good game:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSGTXkS1CxQ[/youtube]

Guide to playing Competitive Dota in a single picture:


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 24, 2013)

I'll make it now


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 24, 2013)

Too late


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Sheeet. Can we just PM a mod here to sticky a new thread?


----------



## abc123 (Nov 24, 2013)

1st post needs to be edited too


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 24, 2013)

Yeah kinda.

Wonder whether A-Gods gonna join a team now. Considering how this MLG should've made him by far one of the most desirable team less players.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 25, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> Yeah kinda.
> 
> Wonder whether A-Gods gonna join a team now. Considering how this MLG should've made him by far one of the most desirable team less players.



He's not in a team because of school. Pretty sure he'll make a team with Demon once he finishes.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## Hustler (Nov 25, 2013)

This is the greatest fucking interview i've ever seen, fucking love Ice . 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oojkkcn7eYQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 25, 2013)

What's the issue with Speed gaming's management? Is it actually an issue or was someone just being a jerk to them?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 25, 2013)

Demon needs to get a real job. Like idea.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 25, 2013)

EE-sama, A-god & S^2-God, sorry for doubting you


I am but a mere mortal

DK top2 curse too stronk


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 25, 2013)

Spg.int logo needs a Midas and a Force Staff 



also expect Speed to kick EE and go on to win TI4


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 25, 2013)

Hustler said:


> He's not in a team because of school. Pretty sure he'll make a team with Demon once he finishes.



I had totally forgotten about school, but I hear he can focus on Dota full time next year so teams will definitely look to pick him up during the post-TI shuffles. I think he can do better than Demon



Fluttershy said:


> also expect Speed to kick EE and go on to win TI4



It's gonna line up exactly as NTH if Speed start slumping now.

After all, EE stepped down as captain and handed the position to a Sweedish guy again, and we all know how that story went


----------



## Darth (Nov 25, 2013)

Don't even play Dota but couldn't resist the GLORIOUS FIRST PAGE.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hm, the roster in the OP is outdated though. Also, I think we need a link to KOTOL mana antics.


----------



## Rios (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh come on, you will make him check this thread now. I can imagine EE-sama spending his free time reading every post made about him on the internet


----------



## Naruto (Nov 25, 2013)

I gave you first post ownership, feel free to edit the OP as you see fit. I didn't sticky this because there's no point. It's one of the most active threads in a deserted section, it's always at the top.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 25, 2013)

> Oh come on, you will make him check this thread now. I can imagine EE-sama spending his free time reading every post made about him on the internet



It's not EE though, its the NAdota human sewage his name dredges up...


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 25, 2013)

Anyone knows where the VODS for Speed vs Sigma and Na'Vi vs DK are?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 25, 2013)

in Dota TV


----------



## Rios (Nov 25, 2013)

Go Sheever go!


----------



## Rios (Nov 25, 2013)

Goddamnit pgg, no road to TI4 for you


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 25, 2013)

hm, Tobi bumped off of Starladder. Not sure how I feel about this...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 25, 2013)

Edited the OP 

@black
I thought he's still not sure about casting because he's going to ask v1lat about Dreamhack?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 26, 2013)

Screw, Tobiwan!

Get LD and James casting a game


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 26, 2013)

> I thought he's still not sure about casting because he's going to ask v1lat about Dreamhack?



Last I heard BTS was doing starladder instead because Tobi and Starladder couldn't come to a mutual agreement, whatever that means.



> Get LD and James casting a game



I really like James but he is shit at casting. LD is ok but only in that he is really good in augmenting whoever he is co-casting with. There still isn't anyone who matches Tobi's excitement levels, but by that score it seems there aren't many people he synergizes that well with. It sucks that Starladder LAN won't have him anymore.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 26, 2013)

All Tobi has is his voice, I hate how he gets butthurt every time someone talks/explains a strategy for a long time even if he's co casting with a professional player.

Same with Ayesee, dude has an amazing voice but I felt sorry for Merlini the whole time they were casting. 

In all honesty though, give me the Korean casters with subtitles anyday.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 26, 2013)

Whadda playa

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRGRR8T3FAo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mAGBiou8mk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rios (Nov 26, 2013)

Tobi + a pro player is the best casting duo you can ask for. Just not Waga, anyone else will do.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 26, 2013)

TongFu3 is better than the other 2 and better than Virtus Pro too apparently since they outplayed them. YaphetS is back and he seems to be very fond of Invoker, hope he can bring him back to the new meta. 

They need a new name though.


----------



## Rios (Nov 26, 2013)

They have 3 teams?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 26, 2013)

6 Talismans too OP. Rothwell is my witness.

@Rios

3 teams:

TongFu- main team
TongFu Wan Zhou- WPC Ace team Adidas
TongFu #3- YaphetS' team


----------



## Rios (Nov 26, 2013)

YaphetS' team is weaker than Adidas? Man, thats harsh.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 26, 2013)

Rios said:


> YaphetS' team is weaker than Adidas? Man, thats harsh.



No, his team is better than Adidas and HGT so far and they just started playing


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 26, 2013)

Hustler said:


> In all honesty though, give me the Korean casters with subtitles anyday.



So much this if they actually know shit about Doto.

Their casting in SC2/BW is/was the best.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 26, 2013)

I didn't put it in any order


----------



## Rios (Nov 26, 2013)

No VODs of them playing? It will be nostalgia at its best.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 26, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyTlRLxZyso[/YOUTUBE]

TongFu should get the carry player from HGT, Yaphets + 3 people and make a team if they want to create a really good team.


----------



## Rios (Nov 26, 2013)

I feel bad about LoH. Such a great player but fell off 

There should be team legends playing every once in a while.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 26, 2013)

His attitude stinks, he called Speed gaming a bunch of pub stompers. He was cool in Na'vi, kept quiet to himself but ever since he got out, he's been bitter.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm not sure it's really bitterness as it is that that is simply how he has always been, its just that in Navi I don't think people were asking him stuff like they are now. Since his 'big profile' (I guess for esports you could call it that) exit from Navi and taking up the casting duties, it invariably puts him behind the mic on a lot of issues and now people just hear how he has always felt about everything. I feel more sorry for Smile than for LoH, even though I can understand the kind of person LoH is in some ways. Just not easy to get along with in the traditional sense.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 26, 2013)

Go DK, win WPC Ace to get your first LAN championship. 

Go, go, go!


----------



## abc123 (Nov 26, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> 6 Talismans too OP. Rothwell is my witness.


It's all about that 82.2% dodge chance


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 26, 2013)

DP spirits didn't care


----------



## Hustler (Nov 26, 2013)

Meracle standin for LGD.int, playing right now if anyone's interested


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 26, 2013)

Net's too slow at home for Twitch, just gonna watch the vods later.

Who's he standing in for?


----------



## Rios (Nov 26, 2013)

Its not like they are playing against a strong team. Even Sayuri.int can beat this.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 26, 2013)

Pajkatt             .


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 26, 2013)

Hustler said:


> All Tobi has is his voice, I hate how he gets butthurt every time someone talks/explains a strategy for a long time even if he's co casting with a professional player.
> 
> Same with Ayesee, dude has an amazing voice but I felt sorry for Merlini the whole time they were casting.
> 
> In all honesty though, give me the Korean casters with subtitles anyday.



LD and Lumi are the Tastosis of Dota


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 26, 2013)

So solo mid Meracle.

The thought alone scares me. Are they facing HGT or Adidas?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 26, 2013)

Adidas I think, the shitter one out of the 2

Meracle 9-1-7 already, get rekt

16-1-8 end game, lol why is this team still there? I don't think they've ever won a game.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 26, 2013)

Who has the highest dps in game, A 12 slot bear, 6 slot Ursa or 6 slot cancer lancer?

And addidas isn't expected to win anything this year it is solely for training


----------



## Rios (Nov 26, 2013)

1000 kills Pudge has the highest DPS. Next comes up the 1001 kills Pudge.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 26, 2013)

For those 3, Cancer Lancer would take the cake if all illusions are present but Ursa exceeds them in the damage department for the first few seconds. Lone Druid would be first if Lancer has no illusions present at the start.

If you include all heroes, its Chaos Knight.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 26, 2013)

6 slotted Tiny


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 26, 2013)

Remember naga siren carry? Oh boy those were the good old days.

Lysander just committed soduku lol


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 26, 2013)

I wanted the Necrolyte carry back. That or the hard carry Razor with the pseudo Radiance as his ult


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 26, 2013)

> Who has the highest dps in game, A 12 slot bear, 6 slot Ursa or 6 slot cancer lancer?



Clinkz isn't too bad either. I've beaten a late game Chaos Knight with bkb Clinkz in a straight up right click fight.

On an unrelated note, my new hated build to against is dagon nightstalker...


----------



## Rios (Nov 26, 2013)

Cant compare to Dagon Puck. Fortunately Puck is a bit too hard for the normal pubbies.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 26, 2013)

Orb of Venomancer is better than those


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 26, 2013)

Have any of you guys got into crafting yet? I've polymorphed some shit but I'm guessing stuff like chisels or that special hammer won't appear in drops maybe. I must admit though, I'm keen for the particle effect or an animation.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 26, 2013)

I've only crafted 1 uncommon (Sniper cape) using 4 commons, 2 cursed items (BS helm and OD staff) and 1 uncommon item (BS helm).

You guys get any mythical or whatsoever yet from crafting?


----------



## Rios (Nov 26, 2013)

I have 2 rares


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 26, 2013)

Group A is the Group of Death, LGD cn may be the only challenge to Speed in Group B.


----------



## Rios (Nov 26, 2013)

Fnatic shouldnt be underestimated.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 26, 2013)

As long as they dont roll out the Tiny Wisp, Era Morphling or n0tail Meepo, Speed should be fine.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 26, 2013)

Masters of rat doto

Era plays a good Morph? I know about his beastly LS


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 26, 2013)

giff Fnatic vs lgd.int


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 26, 2013)

Era is one of the best Morph players I've seen. They played him with their Rat Dota style.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 26, 2013)

Lakelz, Sylar, Meracle, Era, Mushi

Rank the best Morph players


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 26, 2013)

Haven't seen Sylar or Meracle Morph.

Should be Mushi>Era=Lakelz because Era and Lakelz play Morph a bit more passively while Mushi can go aggressive when he wants to.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 26, 2013)

LGD pretty much went undefeated for the majority of TI2 because of Sylar Morph.

Meracle if you cbf watching, dagon + eblade

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRGw7uePKrw[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQDK6LVj3GA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 26, 2013)

Will watch that tomorrow, I'm tired as fuck.


----------



## Rios (Nov 26, 2013)

There is a difference between the old Morph and the new one.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 26, 2013)

Rios said:


> There is a difference between the old Morph and the new one.



Just animation nerfs

He is still the same guy who ruined the fuck out of ti2


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 26, 2013)

Playing as 2-3 stacks vs 4-5 stacks is a royal pain in the ass.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## steveht93 (Nov 26, 2013)

late but I have to say congrats for speed gaming I was so happy when they won the MLG. to many mistakes by DK in game 3. in game 3 the last fight at the roshan pit was a very stupid mistake. DK was actually able to see speed gaming on the high ground but decided to stay in the pit and keep going at it which allowed rtz to initiate with a force staff and hex\nuke burning. was really a stupid mistake by B-God. 

looks like speed gaming are going to china which mean no Alliance vs speed in the near future. sucks ass


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Rising Stars disbanded. Where is Meracle going now


----------



## Rios (Nov 27, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> Playing as 2-3 stacks vs 4-5 stacks is a royal pain in the ass.



Include me in the bunch. Now that my schedule is normal I can play a couple of games every evening


----------



## Rios (Nov 27, 2013)

"I am a man of honor, I dont go for prostitutes" - iceiceice 2013


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 27, 2013)

Won 3 of my 12 last games, 2 with Elder Titan which I've never played before...The times when I played with heroes I'm familiar with, we just lost...

Every single game except for the ones we won were one-sided stomps>_>


----------



## Rios (Nov 27, 2013)

Solo queue for the win! Now granted the skill level is lower but since there are almost no stacks the(lack of) teamwork will not make the games  complete stomps.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 27, 2013)

Rising Stars disbanding, poor Meracle

I guess he's gona have to go back to Singapore for military service anyway


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 27, 2013)

Is it just me or is Earth Spirit incredibly overpowered?

Someone comes at you, you fus ro dah them across the map. Someone's running away from you? Slam them with a fcking boulder 1600 units away. Need to initiate? Hurl a statue of yourself at them, roll into them, and magnetize everything in a massive aoe dmg overhaul. Plus you have a stun, icing on the cake.

Thus bugs with him are really loltastic though. If you get flaming lasso'd while rolling as a boulder, you get permanently stuck as a boulder, unable to do anything until you die. Lol


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hm, its hard to say. Good Earth Spirit players do seem nigh unbeatable, but I suppose you could say that about any high skilled player on any hero.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 27, 2013)

Soe Soe Soe Soe Soe


----------



## Hustler (Nov 27, 2013)

Soe? naisu!


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 27, 2013)

The Speed drama is getting funnier and funnier by the day 



Charlie's paste

[11/10/2013 9:01:51 PM] Mark Kaipi: we got some issues with the players and they still under contract I sent you an email. we are going to update the new lineup soon and I hope MLG can support us with this
[11/10/2013 9:02:04 PM] Mark Kaipi: in BAN those players leaving with out finishing their contracts from any current or ongoing tournament
[11/10/2013 9:02:12 PM] Adam Apicella: I saw the email Mark, but I can't comply with that
[11/10/2013 9:02:20 PM] Adam Apicella: I invited Kaipi to attend based on fan feedback
[11/10/2013 9:02:21 PM] Mark Kaipi: but the players still under a legal contract
[11/10/2013 9:02:22 PM] Mark Kaipi: 
[11/10/2013 9:02:32 PM] Mark Kaipi: we taking actions with ACE
[11/10/2013 9:02:42 PM] Mark Kaipi: I already spoke with the main owners
[11/10/2013 9:02:49 PM] Mark Kaipi: and we are able to provide the new line up by tomorrow morning
[11/10/2013 9:02:52 PM] Mark Kaipi: who will represent speed gaming



Fluttershy said:


> Soe Soe Soe Soe Soe


----------



## Rios (Nov 27, 2013)

I have no idea whats going on.


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 27, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> Is it just me or is Earth Spirit incredibly overpowered?
> 
> Someone comes at you, you fus ro dah them across the map. Someone's running away from you? Slam them with a fcking boulder 1600 units away. Need to initiate? Hurl a statue of yourself at them, roll into them, and magnetize everything in a massive aoe dmg overhaul. Plus you have a stun, icing on the cake.
> 
> Thus bugs with him are really loltastic though. If you get flaming lasso'd while rolling as a boulder, you get permanently stuck as a boulder, unable to do anything until you die. Lol



he does feel a little bit overpowered on 1 vs1 situations but in 5 vs 5 team fights he just dies so fast. he can initiate with stun and silence but if you have vision you can easily dodge and then there is always BKB.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 28, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Di56hXdrXj4[/youtube]


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## Rios (Nov 28, 2013)

lel is that Fear? I only remember that pointing dick picture of him


----------



## Hustler (Nov 28, 2013)

Lol LGD stomped TongFu into a 9 minute gg


----------



## Rios (Nov 28, 2013)

I always miss the good stuff


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 28, 2013)

Had no idea that was even going on...Which streams and tournament?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 28, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Lol LGD stomped TongFu into a 9 minute gg


9 minutes ? srsly ?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 28, 2013)

LGD China or int?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 28, 2013)

China of course, like int could ever do that


----------



## Rios (Nov 28, 2013)

Sayuri.int doing stupid shit like always. Yea you keep focusing this Timber and watch how he still kills everyone.

Now granted Timber is OP but still.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 28, 2013)

Well, if Meracle kept standing in for them 

Kick Sayuri and Black, win TI4.


----------



## Rios (Nov 28, 2013)

Black doesnt fit their aggressive playstyle. He needs a team, which can give him space, instead of requiring him to join fights early and fail.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 28, 2013)

I miss Chuan


----------



## Rios (Nov 28, 2013)

After Orange and Zenith disbanded SEA DotA is pretty much Pinoy property. Even if a new talented team emerges chances are the Chinese will just take away their best players.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 28, 2013)

Rios said:


> After Orange and Zenith disbanded SEA DotA is pretty much Pinoy property.



Not that this is a bad thing 

Titan is pretty much shit without Mushi. First Departure can also contest Pinoys online but I doubt they can take them on LAN.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 28, 2013)

Wtf, EE


----------



## Rios (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## Rios (Nov 28, 2013)

I hate it when I lose a 60 minute game just for the winners to mock us. So unfair.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 28, 2013)

Notail, MAH BOI


----------



## HaxHax (Nov 28, 2013)

Won 10 rares on that game. 8 the last time they met, at MLG.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 29, 2013)

Hustler said:


> China of course, like int could ever do that



LGD.int hasn't been bad lately tbh, they're doing fairly well in Ace League iirc.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2013)

They need Piecat back and replace Black with Meracle, they'll have a decent team


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 29, 2013)

Black could've actually been pretty legit if he improved his fight participation and decision making


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> Black could've actually been pretty legit if he improved his fight participation and decision making



He was actually decent with Mouz, I rated him but yeah LGD doesn't really suit or it's just the new meta. 

Read Shin Angyo Onshi, masterpiece!

Genuinely shocked at how well LGD has adapted to the new meta and new carry since they're usually the slowest and struggle with change.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 29, 2013)

The new meta in China is kinda wierd, it looks like it's either Necrobook gaming or Midas gaming (the former probably doesn't suit Black very well). I've also heard that there was this 4 protect one era where Black probably would've been really great, but carry's kinda need to participate more nowadays.

Check my sig, only kwality mangas

Yup. Has the Director been kicked from the captain seat or have they gotten some new inspiration or something?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> The new meta in China is kinda wierd, it looks like it's either Necrobook gaming or Midas gaming (the former probably doesn't suit Black very well). I've also heard that there was this 4 protect one era where Black probably would've been really great, but carry's kinda need to participate more nowadays.
> 
> Check my sig, only kwality mangas
> 
> Yup. Has the Director been kicked from the captain seat or have they gotten some new inspiration or something?



Black spends way too much time farming maybe they should adapt rat doto and avoid team fights till he finishes farming.

Yeah I need some new mangas to read, probably pick one from your sig. Nah Director8 is still the captain, now they're playing more of face rush dota like IG did before, not relying on Magnus. Xiaotuji being really really good is helping them too.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 29, 2013)

Yeah, rat doto could possibly the way to for them. At least until they can figure out their own play style. 

Try Battle Angel Alita or something, that's one of my favorites. It has a sequel called Battle Angel Alita: Last Order.

I really liked the face rush dota from IG, only only did it give them a truckload of wins, but it gave them a feeling of invincibility from a spectator perspective. I've seen one game of Xaio8 Magnus and I sincerely hope I never see his Magnus again.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2013)

I'll try Battle Angel then, will update you once I start reading. 

Haha Xiao8 Mag is the absolute worst, even worse than Dendi but he does have a good Beast Masturbation though and he seems like a good captain, i'll give him that. Yao on the other hand plays an amazing mag but so hard to run the hero offlane.


----------



## Fataledge (Nov 29, 2013)

I never won a single match on Dota 2 out of 10 matches. I stopped playing the game since then.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 29, 2013)

<3

I watched Xaio8 mag against Na'Vi or something once. He popped his BKB and RP'ed before he blinked, which lost them a tier 2 for free. He did that at least once more, never got more than two people in an RP even with a fuckin' Refresher and eventually lost them the game. Saddest Mag game I've seen in my life.

Wasn't Xaio8 the offlaner like 9 months ago or something?



Fataledge said:


> I never won a single match on Dota 2 out of 10 matches. I stopped playing the game since then.



Well, if that's the case you probably would've started winning after a couple of more games thanks to how the MMR system works.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> <3
> 
> I watched Xaio8 mag against Na'Vi or something once. He popped his BKB and RP'ed before he blinked, which lost them a tier 2 for free. He did that at least once more, never got more than two people in an RP even with a fuckin' Refresher and eventually lost them the game. Saddest Mag game I've seen in my life.
> 
> Wasn't Xaio8 the offlaner like 9 months ago or something?



Ah that game, yeah it was horrible. I've seen him whip some rp's, pros do make mistakes and that is definitely not his hero. 

Yeah Xiao8 was the offlaner and Yao took mid but they switched it around and still do so when Yao plays Invoker etc.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-SCZF3_Cp4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fataledge (Nov 29, 2013)

I'll probably give it another go, I mean I haven't played it in a few weeks so it has not been that long.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 29, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-9c-h_RWjQ[/youtube]

This YaphetS ...

Play with me if you want to win some games.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2013)

Don't you reckon they're miles better than the other 2?


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 29, 2013)

I've been playing ET lately.

What a broken ass hero once you get AC and max'ed NO, dat 100% win rate



Hustler said:


> Ah that game, yeah it was horrible. I've seen him whip some rp's, pros do make mistakes and that is definitely not his hero.
> 
> Yeah Xiao8 was the offlaner and Yao took mid but they switched it around and still do so when Yao plays Invoker etc.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-SCZF3_Cp4[/YOUTUBE]



Dat hole.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 29, 2013)

YaphetS>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>TongFu A and TongFu B


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> YaphetS>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>TongFu A and TongFu B



Absolutely, it seems all the streaming he did while away resulted in him not losing his touch.

Just waiting for everyone to go crazy when he finally unveils SF.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 29, 2013)

Saving SF for RTZ


----------



## Rios (Nov 29, 2013)

Patience from YaphetS.


----------



## Rios (Nov 29, 2013)

Dk tryharding. What has this poor unknown team ever done to you


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 29, 2013)




----------



## HaxHax (Nov 29, 2013)

19 rares in the bag. Fnatic too strong.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2013)

> FNATIC SWEEPS NA`VI 3-0 TO BE THE FIRST FINALIST IN DREAMLEAGUE



 They have got to be my favourite team in Western dota other than SG, so awesome!

Their rat doto is so amazing, I don't get bored of it like watching an Alliance game.

Wow Demon joining a Korean team. He's not Korean by birth right?

Also anyone who cbf watching a whole to watch YaphetS being YaphetS

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6umOwhQybk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 29, 2013)

Fnatic so stronk.

Gonna be hard for Demon if he doesn't know Korean, unless he's on Blitz team or one that has a lot of people who speaks English.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2013)

I don't think he's on Blitz's team. Pretty sure Demon is going to MVP and Blitz to FoU, maybe it's the other way around.


----------



## Rios (Nov 29, 2013)

Show me how to bet my two rares. I want to make twenty by the end of the year.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 29, 2013)

Yeah Blitz is going to fOu, so you're probably right.

Don't see how that's gonna work out in a team game where communication is required>_>


----------



## Rios (Nov 29, 2013)

Kuroky speaks Russian?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 29, 2013)

SUKA BLIAT UEBEKE MAMKU IBAL


----------



## Rios (Nov 29, 2013)

Thats it for today, class.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2013)

Rios said:


> Kuroky speaks Russian?



Nope he doesn't but most of Na'vi speaks decent English and Puppey's Russian is not great either, he said he's glad Kuroky is with him.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm sure he's already picked up *some* Russian from (4)


----------



## Hustler (Nov 29, 2013)

Lol Notail Russian is the best

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ik4Xf3vyNOU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rios (Nov 29, 2013)

Dont you love the people who said that OD was useless as a solo mid. Same fuckers also said that SB was balanced, so I shouldnt really be surprised.


----------



## Rios (Nov 29, 2013)

Alliance doing the same shit Speed did to DK? Trolling time!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 29, 2013)

[A] vs Navi Losers Bracket Final

Cripple Fight !


----------



## Madrigal (Nov 29, 2013)

If I'm not wrong ... Did Fnatic put Navi down to the loser bracket at Dreamhack ?


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 29, 2013)

So sad for Bulba, he deserves a better team.



Madrigal said:


> If I'm not wrong ... Did Fnatic put Navi down to the loser bracket at Dreamhack ?




Yup they did.


----------



## Rios (Nov 29, 2013)

They need a hug from ixmike.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 29, 2013)

More like a wake up slap


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 29, 2013)

Rios said:
			
		

> Show me how to bet my two rares. I want to make twenty by the end of the year.



How do you only have 2 rares to bet?


----------



## Rios (Nov 29, 2013)

Thats what I got from my 300 games D:


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 29, 2013)

Damn, that's unlucky...


----------



## Rios (Nov 29, 2013)

Gonna dip into gambling with something 100% sure - TongFu winning against LGD.int. I was going to bet for iG winning against LGD but decided against it. Lets see if my feeling was correct.


----------



## abc123 (Nov 29, 2013)

This is probably the best/laning composition team I've had in a long time.

Ursa (not jungling), Earth Spirit, PL, Mirana (not roaming) and Luna.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 29, 2013)

Going to crank up my Ember Spirit games regardless of team comp


----------



## abc123 (Nov 29, 2013)

Mirana's first item is Midas at 18 minutes.

Sounds legit.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 29, 2013)

Also, LysanderXonora casts like a drunk dota 2 lore guy.

Obviously, you didn't see the Mirana on my team build a 26 min Midas as first item.


----------



## abc123 (Nov 29, 2013)

Catch up Midas works at any time it seems. /sarcasm

[youtube]TIWtBF6QgDg[/youtube]
My new favourite song


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 30, 2013)

I prefer to have real items over a late Midas unless I'm trolling.

Also, attempted dodging with Sleight of Fist against Skywrath's 1st, Gyro's missile and Alch's stun will not be good for the Ember Spirit player.

[youtube]XZAt4syGxg4[/youtube]


----------



## Rios (Nov 30, 2013)

Damn, good thing I didnt bet on iG.


----------



## Rios (Nov 30, 2013)

Well I dont have rares anymore.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 30, 2013)

timbers[A]w         .


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## Hustler (Nov 30, 2013)

Rios said:


> Damn, good thing I didnt bet on iG.





Rios said:


> Well I dont have rares anymore.



 **


----------



## Rios (Nov 30, 2013)

I still have 4 commons and 3 uncommons but considering how 1 rare is apparently about 8 uncommons most of my fortune is truly gone.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 30, 2013)

8 uncommons for 1 rare? Is that really the rate of trading nowadays?


----------



## Rios (Nov 30, 2013)

I dont trade but the recipe says 1 for 8 or something similar.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 30, 2013)

Na'Vi vs Alliance game 3.

Poor S4, teams too heavy and Loda with the Abyssal before new BKB...



Rios said:


> I still have 4 commons and 3 uncommons but considering how 1 rare is apparently about 8 uncommons most of my fortune is truly gone.



How can you only have 2 rares after 300 games? Even I, an incredibly unlucky person had like 5 and 1 mythical at that point.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 30, 2013)

Lod[A]copter strikes again


TI winner curse


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 30, 2013)

Tis gonna be IG 2.0.


----------



## Rios (Nov 30, 2013)

Thats just me, incredibly rich in the games, where this matters(like Diablo 3) but incredibly poor when it comes to cosmetics in other games.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 30, 2013)

Yeah seems everyone figured out their rat doto, S4 is really smart though, I don't think this slump will last much long. 

I was wondering today if Loda retires, will they try to keep the all Swedish team and go for Era?

I hope he won't leave Fnatic.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpzyklmCVdU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 30, 2013)

I think I was fairly rich in WoW back in WotLK and Cata, but getting into the steam market shiet is too stressful>_>


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 30, 2013)

I honestly think they would be stronger with Era then Loda, but I don't ever want Fnatic to change roster


----------



## Hustler (Nov 30, 2013)

Lol I wonder who people here will support in a Speed Gaming vs Fnatic game.

 Singsing doesn't say LightofHeaven anymore, he says "This guy is Pieliedie" every time someone lands a shackleshot.


----------



## Rios (Nov 30, 2013)

If Speed gaming plays I am betting my last items on them, so if they fail I can make fun of EE free of repercussions.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 30, 2013)

> I honestly think they would be stronger with Era then Loda, but I don't ever want Fnatic to change roster



I'd also hope Fnatic don't change. In the pro scene, team synergy is so hard to come by, but by all accounts the Fnatic guys love each other and they are high skilled which is a rare combination. I'm hoping with this run that they're on that the tournament aspirations get a bit upgraded.



> Lol I wonder who people here will support in a Speed Gaming vs Fnatic game.


I dunno, Speed as a team are pretty cool, I just can't stand the EE fan base so I'd always support Fnatic over them.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 30, 2013)

Doubt Fnatic's gonna split up if it's up to them from what I heard in one of Notails interviews. If they win this DH' it's even less likely. I hoped Liquid would would've had a good showing tho...



Rios said:


> If Speed gaming plays I am betting my last items on them, so if they fail I can make fun of EE free of repercussions.



Too bad you probably won't win as much from better on The Bringer of Rares as you would've done before their MLG win


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 30, 2013)

Rios said:
			
		

> If Speed gaming plays I am betting my last items on them, so if they fail I can make fun of EE free of repercussions.



I gotta say, your rare hat poverty is kind of blowing my mind. You sure you didn't get hacked or something?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 30, 2013)

Fnatic didn't win DH, changed my Notail avy


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 30, 2013)

lol, yeah I didn't expect it to be so decisive, especially that last game where Navi made them look amateur. Really painful to watch. What was fucking amazing however was Sandstorm kicking in half way in. Twitch chat literally broke.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 30, 2013)

that DARUDE was perfect

especially when there was non-stop action and kills


didn't help Notails sandstorm tho


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 30, 2013)

What do you guys think of a Dota Mafia game?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 30, 2013)

Down       .

Congrats Na'vi, dat Funn1k Doom.


----------



## abc123 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> What do you guys think of a Dota Mafia game?


I noticed one was gonna start in October, which I was gonna sign up for, but it never seemed to have happened.



> October
> Members Mafia (Firestormer) - 50 players starting 5th Oct
> DOTA Mafia (James) - 35 players
> Darkstalkers (Nevermind) - 30 players
> Ctaching Fire Mafia (Psychic) - 40+ players



I suck at Mafia though. Would've probably died first/second day.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 30, 2013)

> Congrats Na'vi, dat Funn1k Doom.



His Doom was just ridiculously powerful so soon into the game, although I agree with Bruno that aghanims would have been awesome just because.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 1, 2013)

Rothwell said:


> I noticed one was gonna start in October, which I was gonna sign up for, but it never seemed to have happened.



Damn, I wish it did.



Rothwell said:


> I suck at Mafia though. Would've probably died first/second day.



I died on the first day in an Adventure Time Mafia just because I overslept and failed to reply


----------



## Rios (Dec 1, 2013)

Dont like Mafia games. Cant we do some betting with rares as a prize?


----------



## abc123 (Dec 1, 2013)

Rios said:


> Dont like Mafia games. Cant we do some betting with rares as a prize?


Gotta have someone willing to put forward the rares. I personally just lost 3.


----------



## Rios (Dec 1, 2013)

I have no rares, I fear nothing!


----------



## Rios (Dec 1, 2013)

By the way are we ever going to make a 5 men NF team and go stomp some pubs?


----------



## Naisutime (Dec 1, 2013)

Aren't we spread out over like almost every time zone?

Anyway, VG vs DK going on atm.

VG won first game very convincingly and DK stomped the second one.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 1, 2013)

Ice feeding first game and playing out of his mind in the 2nd 

He said he hates Clockwerk


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 1, 2013)

That Necromastery abuse for [A]


----------



## Naisutime (Dec 1, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Ice feeding first game and playing out of his mind in the 2nd
> 
> He said he hates Clockwerk



Ice^3 demoted from Clock maestro.

Bulba #1 after all.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 1, 2013)

Rios said:


> By the way are we ever going to make a 5 men NF team and go stomp some pubs?



Me and Leo are like 6 hours ahead of Naisu and Rothwell as far as I know. Idk about your timezone or steve's or black's.


----------



## abc123 (Dec 1, 2013)

8 hours. I'm up for a game any time on the weekend, like when we played ~3am-8am times (for me), but it's not really viable on weekdays.

Can't believe he hates Clock. Awesome hero .


----------



## Rios (Dec 1, 2013)

Its 4 PM for me now.

lol DK losing again


----------



## Rios (Dec 1, 2013)

Lanm and MMY carrying the team again. Whats up with the power trio?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 1, 2013)

I thought the time difference from PH and UK was 6 hours. So, if I use myself as a basis for sched for example:

6 hours ahead of :Naisu, Rios
8 hours ahead of: Roth

So, if I play at 4 pm, its 8 am for Roth and 10 am for Naisu and Rios.



@Rios

Burdening? 

Understandable for Mushi and iceiceice, they're not yet on China, I think.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 1, 2013)

DK manages to beat Alliance and Na'vi but can't beat VG


----------



## Naisutime (Dec 1, 2013)

VG, clearly the best team in Asia


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 1, 2013)

^Perfect World servers.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 1, 2013)

Hehe yeah they've been playing very well ever since getting Sylar but everyone knows it's all F-god and they're going to EMS one, lets see how well they fare against Western teams.

Rothwell: He said the hero is boring lol. Clockwerk is so much fun IMO.


----------



## Rios (Dec 1, 2013)

I am not playing at 10 am 

haha For Love vs Hearts get together


----------



## Hustler (Dec 1, 2013)

I need moar of Yaphets team, get rid of those basic boring bitches.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 1, 2013)

I just said for example


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 1, 2013)

Rios said:


> I have no rares, I fear nothing!



i lost all my rares too, i know that feel.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## Hustler (Dec 2, 2013)

Jerax


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 2, 2013)

You forgot to put his latest loss there.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 2, 2013)

I just found it on Reddit lol

Just noticed wtf 3 Midas...


----------



## Naisutime (Dec 2, 2013)

Uh huh, well that was a large variety of ES builds


----------



## Rios (Dec 2, 2013)

Hao is such a bitch


----------



## Hustler (Dec 2, 2013)

Misery so mad


----------



## Rios (Dec 2, 2013)

He had the right to. Rat Doto cheap Doto.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 2, 2013)

Whatever it takes to win I guess


----------



## Rios (Dec 2, 2013)

Still doesnt show them in particularly great light. Hopefully DK will beat them next round.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 2, 2013)

Rat dota is never good 

 DK picked up Natures Profit just as you said that


----------



## Rios (Dec 2, 2013)

Still better than iceiceice Clock XD


----------



## Hustler (Dec 2, 2013)

Ice clock is amazing but he's stuck in Singapore so the lag screwed him over, watch his previous Clock games.

I wouldn't be sad if they got rid of Midas altogether tbh. I miss the good old days of farming properly, now everyone and their just buys Midas and plays rat dota.


----------



## Naisutime (Dec 2, 2013)

What happened to Misery? Why he so mad?


----------



## Rios (Dec 2, 2013)

Get your potato chips ready, its gonna be a long iG vs DK game.


----------



## Naisutime (Dec 2, 2013)

I was going to say that this game isn't gonna have the possibility to go 90min since DK lacks damage, then they pick SF for Mushi


----------



## Naisutime (Dec 2, 2013)

Uh well, this is the saddest SF I've seen in a while.


----------



## Rios (Dec 2, 2013)

DK: lag or disband

The dilemma


----------



## Naisutime (Dec 2, 2013)

Definitely disband

I really like IG's Bristleback pick though.

So tanky, so stronk.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 2, 2013)

Bristle new meta


Burning never gonna win anything


----------



## Naisutime (Dec 2, 2013)

Burning inherits the Kong curse in Doto.

2nd place beyond the concept of 2nd place


----------



## Rios (Dec 2, 2013)

He still has a chance, just play as a standin in another team.


----------



## Naisutime (Dec 3, 2013)

This infinite mana Bristleback strat from LGD is pretty cool.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 3, 2013)

VG top-tier China team


----------



## Rios (Dec 3, 2013)

DK not being in the top 3 feels so wrong. Its like there aint any tension.


----------



## Naisutime (Dec 3, 2013)

I don't mind this tbh, I'm just gonna root for the team with the Bristleback


----------



## Rios (Dec 3, 2013)

On the other hand check out those neat Kunkka cosmetics. So thats what rich DotA players look like 0_0


----------



## Hustler (Dec 3, 2013)

VG manages to surprise everyone , FY is another level and Sylar 

But still though, LGD >


----------



## Naisutime (Dec 3, 2013)

Rios said:


> On the other hand check out those neat Kunkka cosmetics. So thats what rich DotA players look like 0_0



The Shadowblade sword was kinda cool.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 3, 2013)

Stomping IG 2:0 like bosses


----------



## Naisutime (Dec 3, 2013)

They owe it to the Bristle

Dendi with dem 20k stream viewers...


----------



## Rios (Dec 3, 2013)

The final is going to be tomorrow? I missed everything again D:


----------



## Rios (Dec 4, 2013)

Since when are ViCi so damn strong 0_0


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 4, 2013)

Vici Rape

now all they need is :

- beat iG and qualify for Vegas finals
- get visas and stomp EMS :ignoramus
- win Vegas


----------



## Hustler (Dec 4, 2013)

Ever since they got Sylar


----------



## Rios (Dec 4, 2013)

The question is: who is better, BurNing or Sylar.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 4, 2013)

I feel that maybe Burning needs more flexibility 

not in hero pool, but in plays


or something


----------



## Hustler (Dec 4, 2013)

Lately Sylar but overall Burning is probably the best carry to exist

Fucken Zsmj is back to carry and Burden to support, YAS!!!


----------



## Rios (Dec 4, 2013)

Really? Are there vods of this  ?


----------



## Hustler (Dec 4, 2013)

It's the game they played earlier on against DK. .

I have a feeling Burden is gona be kicked and they're gona get Yaphets, that would work really well.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 4, 2013)

Make BurNIng play his support heroes again and we'll see some plays


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 4, 2013)

> DEAR GODZ,
> FUCK YOU.
> ARE YOU KIDDING ME,
> DK FANBOY



I agree with aforementioned quote


----------



## Rios (Dec 4, 2013)

Hustler said:


> It's the game they played earlier on against DK. .
> 
> I have a feeling Burden is gona be kicked and they're gona get Yaphets, that would work really well.


Thanks! Hopefully this'll be more interesting than the current stomp.


----------



## Rios (Dec 4, 2013)

Rotk loves Bristleback? Well no shit, he is a freaking rambo of course he likes playing the toughest hero in the game.


----------



## Naisutime (Dec 4, 2013)

What happened? I fell asleep after the break after the first 13m stomp.


----------



## Rios (Dec 4, 2013)

Three zero.


----------



## Naisutime (Dec 4, 2013)

Flutter was right

VG, best team in China.

Edit:
Fuckin finally 1k posts


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 4, 2013)

They can't answer the Bristleback.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 4, 2013)

BristleBOSS


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 4, 2013)

Sheeeeeeeeet, DK won for nothing. Nada!


----------



## Naisutime (Dec 4, 2013)

Looooool

EMS sucks tho so it's nothing to be disappointed over.


----------



## Rios (Dec 4, 2013)

> r0tk on EU lan without player booths oh boy



prepare your flame shields


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 4, 2013)

Is it me or is DK just unlucky?

First, they got hit hard after the first few weeks 6.79 got released.
Then they play against Speed even with jet lag and exhaustion.
Then Mushi and iceiceice underperform recently due to playing online on Perfect World servers.
Now, they can't attend EMS due to visa issues.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 4, 2013)

meh, EMS will have [A] vs NaVi vs Fnatic vs VG


it'll be watchable


----------



## Naisutime (Dec 4, 2013)

They're cursed by having too much starpower


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 4, 2013)

They shined so bright, BurNIng burned himself.


----------



## Naisutime (Dec 4, 2013)

> the archenemys of EE
> 
> List of guaranteed wrath
> Marc Fernandez - Never Forget
> ...


Lol.



Fluttershy said:


> meh, EMS will have [A] vs NaVi vs Fnatic vs VG
> 
> 
> it'll be watchable




If only the stomps aren't as hard as they were in DH.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 4, 2013)

Super's Alchemist = autowin 

He's undefeated with him I think


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 4, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> If only the stomps aren't as hard as they were in DH.



If its Era stomping, I don't mind watching


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 4, 2013)

Notail streaming right now Earth Spirit under nickname Uebok

<3 <3


----------



## Rios (Dec 4, 2013)

Cant stand that guy. Way too loud.


----------



## Naisutime (Dec 4, 2013)

I just want to watch someone good play Earth Spirit>_>


----------



## Rios (Dec 4, 2013)

synderen is doing 10 Earth Spirits mid only for anyone interested


----------



## Naisutime (Dec 4, 2013)

Blog and post from Blitz about being on fOu in Korea.

Blog


> So obviously my pro debut in DotA happened yesterday and we lost. We had practiced hard for it and I had a great time playing and I thought I did alright considering how nervous I was. Some back story. I arrived on the 29th with the promise and hopes of winning NSL Season 2. Obviously nothing in this world is guaranteed, but Febby told me we would train hard work together to win etc. The agreement was that I would join the team for a period of around 6 months and extend / shorten my stay depending on how we did as a group. I trusted Febby as I was leaving home for this, having to pay my own way to get there and I spent countless hours convincing my mom of this. I arrived at the house, we had some issues as our personalities sometimes clashed but I felt we had resolved and hashed it at all out. After our match a few hours ago, we all seemed depressed but Febby told me I played well, don't worry about it and throughout the process assured me that no matter what we'd try again and regroup for Season 3.
> 
> I was dismayed as it meant I had nothing to do, but obviously we couldn't anticipate Demon coming, and we also didn't play as well as we could have. Things happen, I tried my best to console my team who were utterly crushed at having lost in the first round, while Febby went out with his girlfriend. The rest of us went back to the team house, had dinner as a group and tried to console each other and it seemed like we were finally kind of getting over it. On a side note, as this is the first time I experienced losing as a pro, it's absolutely heartbreaking. Not just because of the fact that I lost on stage and with a lot of people watching and supporting me, that was secondary to the fact that my team was so utterly depressed. It saddened me greatly to see these great young guys who had given up so much be left with so little at the end of the day. Its a risk we all take knowingly, but it still blows and I respect the hell out of anybody that attempts to play this game professionally. Anyways we all get to the house around 1, I talk to my girlfriend, chat with people who sent me messages, read some message boards and go to sleep. I woke up to one of my teammates sobbing, and I was annoyed cuz it was 4am and I was so tired haha. I said don't cry its only a loss, we can bounce back from this I'm the oldest so its best put on a smile at all times. Even though I was upset after our games I put on a big smile so my team could see it was okay, and I asked him what was wrong and he told me Febby no longer believed in us and had quit the team. I was understandably upset as he had been my main point of contact and the main reason I had flown out. I mean we had made so many commitments to each other how we'd hold each other up throughout the process and no matter what we'd play in Season 3 and it would be okay, and here he was gone. This was the guy who was the captain, a point he stressed constantly to me, leaving me with a team I had been on for less then 6 days and expecting me to simply pick up where he left off. The worst part is I was told that he had been feeling like leaving for quite sometime, and had lined up plans with another team, and this was all apparently happening for quite sometime. I was absolutely floored. Not only did I just suffer the worst loss of my career (and even though its my only one its pretty shitty trust me) I had just been told that more or less irregardless of how we did he was going to leave and he had these feelings this entire time.
> 
> ...



Post.


> Hi guys, to add to the most drama fueled day of my life, it looks like I'm leaving fOu. With Febby gone this leaves one remaining english speaker on the team, and another member just quit and the rest aren't sure whether or not the will continue. I urge you to not flame Febby, he made a huge mistake, but he is genuinely sorry and came back to make amends with us all individually. As far as the team goes, I had a blast for the 6 days I was here and every single person I met was super helpful. The teammates and coaches made me feel super at home and when I gave them my decision to leave they were super excited for me and said they were sorry I was in such an unfortunate situation. They kept apologizing to me even though they literally did nothing wrong what a buncha great people. My decision to leave is mainly centered around the fact that the team basically consisted of 3 of us left and we had absolutely no idea who the other two players would be and when I expressed the desire to maybe bring two of my own in they were iffy. My korean as is isn't very good so making a team where I could only communicate with one other person fluently seemed like it wouldn't be best for the team. We talked it out and we honestly both agreed that this would be for the best. As for my own plans, I'll be temporarily staying at the VTG House I think? This was all very last minute and I wasn't really sure what to do, but everyone honestly seems to have moved on and my teammates expressed there regrets that we weren't able to continue on as a group. As for the rest of the team, they seem unsure of what to do but I wish them the best and I hope you guys continue to cheer for them no matter what they do. They treated me absolutely fantastically during my stay and I want to give a shoutout to everyone at the fOu house. Now onto the good news. I'm in the process of trying to create a team in Korea and the news should blow you all the fuck away and I'm guaranteed none of you will be able to guess what it is. Itll be fun and big and funny lets say that. Thanks everyone for the kind messages and support throughout all this I'm sorry this has been such a headache for everyone that has had to keep up with the drama, I promise I'll try and just stick to playing. If any sponsors are reading this and need a team I've got one.



Uh well, poor Blitz


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 4, 2013)

Febby shouldn't have played a failfish Weaver and AM just to get his point across.


----------



## Rios (Dec 4, 2013)

Who is Blitz?


----------



## Naisutime (Dec 4, 2013)

One of the more popular pubstars, known for his absolutely hilarious stream and his Storm.



Hyperion1O1 said:


> Febby shouldn't have played a failfish Weaver and AM just to get his point across.



And then he goes off getting "comforted" by Aphrodite for something he don't really care about while the rest of the team goes full emo in the team house.

Fuck him.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 4, 2013)

Ban Storm, autowin against Blitz.


----------



## Rios (Dec 4, 2013)

Sounds like a very limited player.


----------



## Naisutime (Dec 4, 2013)

Hyperion is exaggerating

Blitz, TA, SF, and QoP are also fairly decent.

I guess his OD as well, but I haven't seen him play them much.


----------



## Rios (Dec 4, 2013)

OD is a difficult hero  ?


----------



## Hustler (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh poor Blitzu 

Hope he pulls an EE and forms a good team


----------



## Naisutime (Dec 4, 2013)

Me too

EE is pretty legit at finding doto talents tho, and Blitz is in an even harder position seeing how his scene is less developed and how his korean isn't all that good.



Rios said:


> OD is a difficult hero  ?



That's kinda why I said, "I guess his OD as well"

Having OD in your toolset as a mid player should be pretty much required at this point.


----------



## Naisutime (Dec 4, 2013)

Speed getting rekt by Next.Kz in FragbiteMasters


----------



## Rios (Dec 4, 2013)

Too much mercy I am sure


----------



## Naisutime (Dec 4, 2013)

Looked more like Pile went full EE with the picks


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 4, 2013)

OD is an easy hero?

I can't play that fucker at all especially against Razor and Lone Druid.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 5, 2013)

Vici fucken gaming, wow!

Flutterodamus


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Natus Vici-ere: Born to Vici


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 5, 2013)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSS!


----------



## Hustler (Dec 5, 2013)

Looking forward to this


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 5, 2013)

If he doesn't deliver, he'll eat his shoe.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 5, 2013)

Seems Blitz has switched to Yu Gi Oh


----------



## Rios (Dec 5, 2013)

Are these real boobs?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Mineski-MiTH rivalry is one of the best things that happened in DOTA. Never a dull moment when these 2 teams fight


----------



## Higawa (Dec 5, 2013)

Any of you guys wanne play? Would like to add some new ppl to play 

Bzw is it only me or did ember quite nerved in comparison to dota 1? You need a shitload of farm to even do some dmg.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 5, 2013)

What server?

Ember got buffed actually, the Sleight bug that happens in WC3 got corrected. Its just the different lifebar sizes in WC3 that makes it look like he's dealing more damage.

EDIT:


----------



## Hustler (Dec 5, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> EDIT:





Lol Zmsj


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 5, 2013)

Vici keeping the rape up, iG took it up the ass now


NaVi lost to Sigma in their own tournament, lol


EE-sama lost to Ahead.kz (not so eazy without Arteezy)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 5, 2013)

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Lol *ZSMJ*



Fix'd 

China with their revised visa policies being a pain in the ass again.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 5, 2013)

Thank you 

No Fnatic is sad indeed


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 5, 2013)

[youtube]4f_XuP1m6u0[/youtube]


----------



## Hustler (Dec 5, 2013)

Zsmj carrying


----------



## Rios (Dec 5, 2013)

You learn something new about the Chinese every day


----------



## Hustler (Dec 5, 2013)

Good old LGD

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMEErO1U1qY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guiness (Dec 5, 2013)

awww man

dota looks like so much fun

im trying to watch it but i understand nothing about the game

is there anyone who can help me? ;___;


----------



## Rios (Dec 5, 2013)

Purge I guess. He is an absolute bore to listen to but if you are a total newb he can help.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 5, 2013)

Rios said:


> Purge I guess. He is an absolute bore to listen to but if you are a total newb he can help.



who is purge? o.O


----------



## Hustler (Dec 5, 2013)

4N said:


> awww man
> 
> dota looks like so much fun
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzYNyDF_nDk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naisutime (Dec 5, 2013)

4N said:


> awww man
> 
> dota looks like so much fun
> 
> ...



If you have questions and stuff, just ask away.

If the lot of us combine our brains, I'm sure we can come up with most of the answers.

*Spoiler*: __ 










4N said:


> who is purge? o.O



Purge is a community guy who helps out newbies with guides and videos where he plays and talk about like literally every hero.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 5, 2013)

Hustler said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzYNyDF_nDk[/YOUTUBE]


so im 15 mins into the video and it randomly stops. i press Play again and it won't work.

like wat de hell? o.O


----------



## Hustler (Dec 5, 2013)

Works fine for me..

Restart browser?


----------



## abc123 (Dec 5, 2013)

Huh, I don't remember the menu UI ever looking like in that video. I took a break after a couple months of the early beta in 2011 though.

Looks nice.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> If the lot of us combine our brains, I'm sure we can come up with most of the answers.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



We can come up with answers, we're "pros" after all.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 5, 2013)

^ all we need is a girlfriend controvesy and a betting scandal...

inb4 Rios shows up with 322 rares out of nowhere...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 5, 2013)

^Naisu and Leo getting Korean GFs all of a sudden


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 5, 2013)

To all feel pro Jugg players out there:

Why fucking skip the Healing Ward?!


----------



## Hustler (Dec 5, 2013)

Why waste all those skill points on something that could die in one shot?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Tells me he needs stats for mana early on.
Puts all points in Crit


----------



## Hustler (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I gotta stop playing All Pick


----------



## Rios (Dec 6, 2013)

I can rack up the rares if I play but solo queue is a bitch and I am afraid to play alone


----------



## Hustler (Dec 6, 2013)

Rios play with Hyper


----------



## Rios (Dec 6, 2013)

Nobody is online right now. Will wait till someone logs in.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 6, 2013)

My lag is so bad, I can't even play SEA server 

I played most of my early games in the US server though because Australian server didn't come until way later, that's my win rate is horrible.


----------



## Rios (Dec 6, 2013)

Here the only real choice is between East Russia and West Russia.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 6, 2013)

Ok you win!


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 6, 2013)

6 hours difference right?

Give me the time where you regularly log in and I'll see if its fits my schedule.

EDIT: 

Group 1 is just...

Poor Titan gonna get raped by Mushi in DK


----------



## Rios (Dec 6, 2013)

I can log in anywhere from 4 PM to 12 PM.

Right now its 3:45 PM


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 6, 2013)

So if I want to play with you, I'd have to log in at 10 pm minimum 

Guess I can only play with you during Christmas, New Year, my birthdays, special events or after parties.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Or I can just sneak out


----------



## Rios (Dec 6, 2013)

There are days, when I can stay up till 1 and 2 AM no problem.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 6, 2013)

Hyper: Are you like a little kid? What do you mean sneaking out?


----------



## Rios (Dec 6, 2013)

There is literally no point in playing support. But I cant really carry, dont have the mindset for it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 6, 2013)

Question, how can you unbind Mouse 3 from the camera lock? Even more so is there a way to bind the mic button to it?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Hyper: Are you like a little kid? What do you mean sneaking out?



Temporarily staying with my family, I'm in charge of watching over my siblings' grown asses. Bunch of adult babies 

@VBD
Pretty sure you can find the 1st one in the Settings at the upper left hand corner. Idk about binding the mic though.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 6, 2013)

We got Ranked MM coming soon, guys. Rejoice!


----------



## Rios (Dec 7, 2013)

Chinese Puck is so weird.


----------



## Rios (Dec 7, 2013)

Or is this Korean Puck? I dont make a difference.


----------



## Naisutime (Dec 7, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> We got Ranked MM coming soon, guys. Rejoice!



Fo real? Got a link?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 7, 2013)

There, Naisu


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 7, 2013)

dat Korean storm


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## Rios (Dec 7, 2013)

Headshot doesnt stop the Black Hole of a BKBed Enigma? What the hell 0_0


----------



## abc123 (Dec 7, 2013)

I don't really get why ranged bashes should be blocked whilst melee bashes aren't. It just seems arbitrary.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 7, 2013)

Vici vs Na'vi

Flutter is gona explode


----------



## Naisutime (Dec 7, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> There, Naisu



Sounds cool.

I feel like I'm gonna be wood league tho, going by how my games are going>_>


----------



## Rios (Dec 7, 2013)

As long as the people in ranked actually know how to carry its cool.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 7, 2013)

Anyone got some places to pick up tips and what not for Dota? Started playing again .


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 7, 2013)

I absolutely knew Navi would lose to VG


it's pretty standart for NaVi to lose a game (_especially_ BO1) to an obviously strong tier1 team early on by not playing their 110%/getting the feel of the opponent/draft etc. then get into playoffs by beating a a weaker team, practicing and analyzing the tier 1 and then come back in a much stronger form in the playoffs .. case in point - vs [A] @ TI3 in the WinnerBracket (0-2 loss) and then GF (and pretty much any other WB/GF vs [A]), also vs Fnatic @ Dreamhack

and I think it fits HVOSTs mindset as well, he's a bit lazy and doesn't want to play super concentrated and "full power" in every game against tier1 opponents, only the most importants/playoff/money ones .. when NaVi still isn't on the verge of getting kicked out then he doesn't mind losing fast and not waste the energy 

basically they want the win with the least effort


only question is whether their "sweaty" 110% play (which we all know they're capable of, at least when the pick is good) is enough for VG  .. it might well not be

and they have to beat Sigma again first too


----------



## Hustler (Dec 7, 2013)

Vici, best team in the world


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 7, 2013)

I still think NaVi will be in top2 here and [A] won't be in top2


----------



## Hustler (Dec 7, 2013)

Don't doubt [R]eturn [o]f [t]he [k]ing


----------



## Rios (Dec 7, 2013)

So this is what RotK means  ?


----------



## Hustler (Dec 7, 2013)

Lol I don't think so but that's what people call him anyway and Return of throw king


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 7, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Anyone got some places to pick up tips and what not for Dota? Started playing again .







Or if you want the harder but quicker way:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Practice Lone Druid and Invoker.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## Rios (Dec 8, 2013)

He also kissed Dendi


----------



## Naisutime (Dec 8, 2013)

How far into EMS are we?


----------



## Rios (Dec 8, 2013)

Semi finals. Vici vs Alliance is next.


----------



## Naisutime (Dec 8, 2013)

Vici gaming for champions?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 8, 2013)

lone druid doesn't seem to be doing so hot this patch


----------



## Naisutime (Dec 8, 2013)

Almost feels like teams has some kind of lingering resentment from getting Lone Druid'ed in 6.78. 

Like, no matter what, they're going to kill that fucking bear


----------



## Rios (Dec 8, 2013)

Every symbol of rat doto must be eradicated on sight.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 8, 2013)

Vici fuken gaming

 Rotk kissing Dendi, he's a massive fan of Na'vi though. Screams his ass off during the game and becomes a softie once it's over, can't bring myself to dislike the guy.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 8, 2013)

Veni, vidi, *vici*


----------



## Hustler (Dec 8, 2013)

OMFG       FY


----------



## Rios (Dec 8, 2013)

Force Staff gaming.


----------



## Rios (Dec 8, 2013)

Fnatic must be shaking in their pants right now.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 8, 2013)

Return of the king!


----------



## Rios (Dec 8, 2013)

Hopefully they wont pull off a DK, where they beat the favorite but lose to the dark horse.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 8, 2013)

I wouldn't mind if Fnatic wins because they deserve one but Vici has been playing out of their minds.

Dat AM contribution


----------



## Rios (Dec 8, 2013)

Pinoys always bring in the new meta.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 8, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> Veni, vidi, *vici*


.                         .


----------



## Rios (Dec 8, 2013)

So do you agree with Tobi that EGM is the best Alliance player? Cause all I could hear was amazing shackles.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 8, 2013)

In this game yes but overall i'd say S4


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 8, 2013)

well it sure as fuck ain't Loda


----------



## Rios (Dec 8, 2013)

But he looked so sad every time he died


----------



## Rios (Dec 8, 2013)

Do you think that Blitz guy is better than Super with Storm Spirit? If he is then dayum!

EDIT: R.I.P notail's battle cries

EDIT2: Who is that bitch who is doing the interviews? Sheever is much better lewl


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 8, 2013)

Sorry Julz but Merlini is the first player to get 0-0-0


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 9, 2013)

Waifurunner cosplayer too waifu:


----------



## Hustler (Dec 9, 2013)

Ranger


----------



## Rios (Dec 9, 2013)

I want that Enchantress for New Year.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 9, 2013)

> LGD.xiao8:"my head has been smashed into pieces by Speed.int"





> Sam@LiquidBuLba: fys like the best player in china



**


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 10, 2013)

DK have mercy


----------



## Naisutime (Dec 10, 2013)

Naga Siren carry has no mercy


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 10, 2013)

Burning got carried


----------



## Hustler (Dec 10, 2013)

Meracle     doto


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 10, 2013)

I now have a Dota related avatar


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 10, 2013)

Meracle gonna make miracles


----------



## Naisutime (Dec 10, 2013)

Game looks lost.

Titan too stronk.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 10, 2013)

DK gonna DK.


----------



## Naisutime (Dec 10, 2013)

wow

many necro's

such comeback.


----------



## Rios (Dec 10, 2013)

cheap strats vs cheap strats

unsatisfied


----------



## Hustler (Dec 10, 2013)

The new meta sucks

Midas and Necrobook, I thought it'd get better and we'll see more new starts but nope.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 10, 2013)

DK! Cheesus...

6.79c- Necronomicon recipe to 2000 gold

HA!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 10, 2013)

forget that shit guys, *watch game 3 here* - 


korean doto best doto 
Demon Rasta with ~15.5k networth @ 22-23 minutes
NEXT NEXT LEVEL RAT here with Refresher Rasta wards on Tier 4 towers
also Pudge


----------



## Hustler (Dec 10, 2013)

^ Oh I watched the last few minutes, I felt so sorry for the enemy team

Rat dota


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 10, 2013)

Bulldog wishes he could rat like that


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 10, 2013)

Blitz and Demon in a Korean team for TI4?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 10, 2013)

Valve removing Skel King

NEW HEROES!!!!!!


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 11, 2013)

lol, the updates sound intriguing. The Skeleton King rework seemed like it was on the cards since a little while ago, since I remember someone (i think it was a pro) saying that his skills didn't synergize properly with what he was supposed to do, so along with a model rework (because some of his textures do look really cheap) his 3rd skill (I think its that one) will probably change.


I'll lol if one of the new heroes is Techies...


----------



## Rios (Dec 11, 2013)

I'll stop playing casual DotA if he is introduced, only ranked, where there should be less of him.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Felt like my skill level dropped 

I really need to stop picking Ember now


----------



## Rios (Dec 11, 2013)

wtf LGD didnt say gg at all 0_0


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 11, 2013)

In anticipation for LC, my suggestion for her/his/its items:

Early Game items:
Phase Boots
Blink Dagger

Core items:
Rapier

Situational items:
Rapier
Rapier
Rapier
Rapier

Hope this helps


----------



## Naisutime (Dec 11, 2013)

Sounds like a manly build

Starting in jungle or lane?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Either.

Mid lane or safe lane, you'd want to vary your skills depending on the opponent e.g. use 1st point in heal if against QoP, Axe or Veno to remove the debuff or put first point on nuke if against range heroes to get last hits.

If you're going offlane, you might as well go jungle.

She/He really does well in solo matches especially against fragile ranged heroes because of her 3rd.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 11, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> In anticipation for LC, my suggestion for her/his/its items:
> 
> Early Game items:
> Phase Boots
> ...



Until you get cocky and blink duel into a 5 man team


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 11, 2013)

^Have Silencer and Troll as ally, blink into 5 people.

Profit?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 11, 2013)

lol, I have absolutely no idea what Arc Warden, Phoenix or Legion Commander do. The only coming heroes that I recognize (from the discussions about the clues left on the Frostivus page) are Terrorblade and Pitlord. I never played those either though so although I know what they do I have no idea how people were playing them in Dota 1 in the latest patches.


----------



## Rios (Dec 11, 2013)

Valve better port them all. Except for Techies of course.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 11, 2013)

^^Gameplay for:

Terrorblade-Split push, DPS, Carry
Pit Lord-Disabler, Nuker, Global Ganker
Legion- Ganker, Semi Carry
Arc Warden- Solo, Nuker+++, Semi Carry
Phoenix- Initiator, Nuker++, AoE+++


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 11, 2013)

played last 5 straight games with Sniper, won all 5


feels good man


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Goddamn casual 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## DeathScream (Dec 11, 2013)

Terrorbucket, the nightmare of all beefy STR heroes and BS is coming


----------



## Hustler (Dec 11, 2013)

Terrorblade is gona wreck some shit

He's pretty much a hard carry with the pushing potential of Lone Druid and an ultimate similar to Time Lapse or even better

GG


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 11, 2013)

TB is the only hero that makes picking up SnY a legit item.


----------



## Rios (Dec 11, 2013)

Nope, Skadi.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 11, 2013)

Hm, as I recall he wasn't so badass when he ran near 8 agh's remote mines...


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Rios (Dec 11, 2013)

Legion Commander seems like a boring snowball carry hero.


----------



## DeathScream (Dec 11, 2013)

dammit volvo, release terrorbucket


----------



## Hustler (Dec 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZhyGIDHzYI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 12, 2013)

lol, the patch notes at the bottom of the dota2 page are hilarious:

Hand of midas cost increase by 150 won't make much of a difference I think. This will still be the age of golden hands. The Earth Spirit changes were probably justified, although I hadn't seen enough good players with that hero to think it was particularly game breaking as it was. The CM nerf might be significant in terms of the jungling I guess.

If I'm not mistaken, Legion Commander will now be only the second character to have arcana after Lina?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Hustler (Dec 12, 2013)

Duel has got to be the best looking ultimate


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 12, 2013)

CM maxing Aura over nukes then not farming

FML


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 12, 2013)

If I had to rank ulti's by how they look, I'd say

Stone Gaze
Omnislash
Epicenter
Culling Blade


----------



## Naisutime (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm so gonna get dem LC Arcana swords.

Also, Speed vs VG in one hour and 15 min guys.

Edit: Hyperion, I have two AM heads now if you're still looking one. 

I have Mask of the Mage Slayer. and Hood of the Clergy Ascetic.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 12, 2013)

Isn't it Speed vs Titan?

Meracle doto vs EE sama


----------



## Naisutime (Dec 12, 2013)

Yeah, I read wrong.

Plz Pile, ban dat Naga.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 12, 2013)

Lol it'll be first ban Naga and Mirana


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 12, 2013)

I got a head already, Naisu. Thanks for the offer, though.


----------



## Naisutime (Dec 12, 2013)

Aite.

Titan, more rat than r[A]t.


----------



## DeathScream (Dec 12, 2013)

fuck eternal asshole and speefgget!

WRAITH KING IS THE SEXAY SWAG PIMP KING!, SUCK IT GIL!


----------



## Rios (Dec 12, 2013)

Who won in the end?


----------



## Hustler (Dec 12, 2013)

Speed

**


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 12, 2013)

Legion Commander players are giving me cancer


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 13, 2013)

lol, I'm not that impressed so far. LC players just seem to be man moding it a bit too much.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 13, 2013)

Well, if they can afford to man up, I dont see the problem

We can just kill them


----------



## Rios (Dec 13, 2013)

I got so much stuff from those presents, including a mythical courier


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 13, 2013)

Was the courier a boar?


----------



## Rios (Dec 13, 2013)

yea

guess its not that precious after all :/


----------



## Rios (Dec 13, 2013)

Are you guys getting battle points after games? Because I dont.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 13, 2013)

EE sama pls


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 13, 2013)

> I got so much stuff from those presents, including a mythical courier



Presents? What presents?

༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ


----------



## Rios (Dec 13, 2013)

>dominate the lane
>get raped anyway

I guess my present was a losing streak.


----------



## Rios (Dec 13, 2013)

Why the fuck am I not getting battle points? I will never reach ranked like this.


----------



## Rios (Dec 13, 2013)

My matches are not even recorded. What the hell is going on, I want my battle points for the three games I played damnit.

Stupid developer fucks, dota was way more stable before the patch.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 13, 2013)

- Bulldog
+ Pajkatt


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 13, 2013)

wtf

Alliance lost to Mouz (with 1 standin) *with* Bulldog


that's what you get without Pajkatt


----------



## Rios (Dec 13, 2013)

I beat the event with a veno + windranger + lina + omni + axe team. Seems like it only gives fragments though :/


----------



## Rios (Dec 13, 2013)

> Pajkatt and Misery leaves



lol nice grammar


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 13, 2013)

>Queued with Rios
>3 other randoms too heavy to carry


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm LOVING Legion Commander  



does anyone else think her 2-nd skill horn sound kind of sort of resembles a T-Rex roar from Jurassic Park ?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 13, 2013)

A bit. Her sound efffects in general are pretty cool.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 14, 2013)

Mushi WR, too fucking pro!


----------



## Rios (Dec 14, 2013)

What happened? I am behind again.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 14, 2013)

dem shackles ....


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 14, 2013)

Well, well, well.


----------



## Rios (Dec 14, 2013)

I almost forgot Slark and Huskar are in the -cm pool


----------



## Naruto (Dec 14, 2013)

Nobody doing the event or what? Takes ages to find a match here


----------



## Naisutime (Dec 14, 2013)

I watched Desolation of Smaug yesterday.

Tauriel looks like Waifu


----------



## Rios (Dec 14, 2013)

Wraith is boring once you've done it :/


----------



## Naisutime (Dec 14, 2013)

Only makes me wanna clear the higher difficulties


----------



## Rios (Dec 14, 2013)

The difficulty is kind of messed up. Once you clear the golems the rest of the levels are a piece of cake.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 14, 2013)

Finally get a match:

"The server was unable to locate the game session"

I give up.


----------



## Rios (Dec 14, 2013)

Told ya it'll get fixed in monday.


----------



## Rios (Dec 14, 2013)

looks like DK is on their way to win their first lan


----------



## Hustler (Dec 14, 2013)

Damn, DK use nerfed Wisp so well. So surprised they never used him much when he was OP.

MMY wasn't kidding around when he said his favourite hero is Wisp.


----------



## Rios (Dec 14, 2013)

Really? He is not that good with him IMO


----------



## Hustler (Dec 14, 2013)

Wut?????????????


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 14, 2013)

MMY not good with Wisp? You're kidding, right?



Naisutime said:


> Only makes me wanna clear the higher difficulties



Needs 5 man stack to clear +, ++ and +++


----------



## Rios (Dec 14, 2013)

No kidding. Its nigh impossible to beat normal in a pub. We almost always die at the bears cause nobody is going tanky.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 14, 2013)

You need someone with an early Rapier and 4 people to protect him to beat the later waves.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 14, 2013)

I've beat wraith on second highest difficulty

If you aren't 5 stacking you will never pass the fucking leshrac fire round. Shits imba

Veno needs scourge wards in captains mode


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 14, 2013)

Still waiting for the Chinese to set a record in Wraith.


----------



## Rios (Dec 14, 2013)

Fire round is very easy, the bear round is nightmare. People always pick sven and gear him up for damage, then there is nobody to tank. Doesnt matter if I play DPS Drow or a support Veno with medallion, shivas and atos I cant do anything to stop them. Axe is so boring I dont wanna touch him


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 14, 2013)

Get Axe, apply Rage to DPS Sven and he won't die.


----------



## Rios (Dec 14, 2013)

The perfect team seems to be Axe + Omni + Veno + Drow + SF. Axe tanks up like a mother fucker, Omni grabs the healing boots, mek, soul ring and whatever else he wants, Veno buys arcane boots, atos, shivas, medallion and maybe necro, SF and Drow go Butterfly + crits + MoM.

Easy game.


----------



## Rios (Dec 14, 2013)

At least I got me a QoP horns. A mid hero I actually enjoy playing.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 14, 2013)

Rios said:


> Fire round is very easy, the bear round is nightmare. People always pick sven and gear him up for damage, then there is nobody to tank. Doesnt matter if I play DPS Drow or a support Veno with medallion, shivas and atos I cant do anything to stop them. Axe is so boring I dont wanna touch him



Bear round is easy. Omni makes Ursa shit


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 14, 2013)

If you know how to handle each round, its going to be easy.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 14, 2013)

For Gyro, stick in the middle.
For Brood, leave your DPS to handle the spiders and the rest to focus Brood herself.
For Slark, don't let two people handle Slardar or he will use stun and get Magic Stick coz it procs on Pounce.
Kite the Bears.
Never let two people handle a Lich wave.
Focus 1 Pudge at a time.
Leshrac/Roshan is easy, just don't get hit by the stuns and run around if necessary.

No need to give tips to the other waves including the Boss, they're easy.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 14, 2013)

So I'm going to get back into this game after ditching it for 2 months to play League again.

I still missed Diretide.. again..


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 14, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> I still missed Diretide.. again..



It was good you missed it this time. No sarcasm, it was good you missed it.

Wraith Night is better by leagues, no pun intended.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 14, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> So I'm going to get back into this game after ditching it for 2 months to play League again.
> 
> I still missed Diretide.. again..



You ditched dota to play league. That's like uninstalling Photoshop to use mspaint


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 15, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYUUSFl9H5M[/youtube]

Wut....


----------



## Rios (Dec 15, 2013)

Hey guys do you have any Necrophos items? I want to trade some since he is my most played hero :33


----------



## Naisutime (Dec 15, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Needs 5 man stack to clear +, ++ and +++



Just cleared +. got raped by Slarks on ++ 



Rios said:


> No kidding. Its nigh impossible to beat normal in a pub. We almost always die at the bears cause nobody is going tanky.



It's kinda doable for now unless the people are utterly incompetent.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 15, 2013)

Imagine if  DK and Lich were on Wraith Night. DK would make a very powerful physical damage sponge with Dragon Blood+Frost Armor+ Shiva and AC. Add Vlads on the support and he's going to no sell Wraith King's whacks.

That's 12 from Blood, 15 on Shiva, 5 on Vlads, 15 from AC and 9 from Frost Armor for a grand total of 56 armor. That's without the attack speed reduction and the base armor of DK.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 15, 2013)

Speedu Gaming 

Didn't get to watch though


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 15, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucueq7Dl6eo[/youtube]

>BTS vs 2GD studio showmatch
>Pyrion Flax playing
>Drunk, Asian commentators

How the fuck did I miss this treasure trove


----------



## Rios (Dec 15, 2013)

lolz people are paying so much for frozen common items


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 15, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> Just cleared +. got raped by Slarks on ++
> 
> 
> 
> It's kinda doable for now unless the people are utterly incompetent.



normal is doable in pub. but ng++, the best i got to in a pub was the sladars. people keep running into each other and getting stunned. ng+ is easy if you have one other partner. you can do the wr + drow combo.


----------



## Rios (Dec 16, 2013)

I beat it with Sven yesterday.


----------



## Naisutime (Dec 16, 2013)

Shock Therapy said:


> normal is doable in pub. but ng++, the best i got to in a pub was the sladars. people keep running into each other and getting stunned. ng+ is easy if you have one other partner. you can do the wr + drow combo.



We didn't really get stunned and shit, we had pretty good coordination, but the Slarks just did too much damage for us at that stage. Perhaps our linup wasn't optimal or something or w/e. 

Anyways, it's bonkers how great Euls is in that mode. Gives you enough regen to sustain mana usage, movement speed and you can use it remove aggro and dodge shit like rockets and normal Wraith King AoE...What an item guys...


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 16, 2013)

This blink dagger build on Clinkz is such a crock of shit. Some guy carrying with that on my team ended up extending a game by probably 30min even after someone from the opposing team abandoned. He kept dying to a fucking Silencer and Crystal Maiden but it never occurs to him to get a bkb. Nooo, we blink dagger now. Fuck EternalEnvy.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 16, 2013)

Heheh, I tried Wraith Night.

Was fun. I played Magnus, assuming that the cleave would be useful. We didn't make it past the trees/natures prophets but it's really fun


----------



## Hustler (Dec 16, 2013)

Lol how is it EE's fault because a pubber can't execute it properly?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 16, 2013)

The build is fundamentally stupid. It's like Hand of Midas which is like the cancer of pub supports. Everyone thinks they are Puppey. In fact, fuck Puppey as well...


----------



## DeathScream (Dec 16, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Lol how is it EE's fault because a pubber can't execute it properly?



STHAP LICKING HIS BALLSACK SUTURE!


jeez im not even playing because my ISP decided to hate Dota 2 or any source multiplayer game


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 16, 2013)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> The build is fundamentally stupid. It's like Hand of Midas which is like the cancer of pub supports. Everyone thinks they are Puppey. In fact, fuck Puppey as well...



The build is not stupid, its situational like Blink N'aix or Mid lane Shadow Demon.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 16, 2013)

SLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARK


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 16, 2013)

> The build is not stupid, its situational like Blink N'aix or Mid lane Shadow Demon.



Lol, like dagon Lycan right? Or radiance SF...


----------



## Hustler (Dec 16, 2013)

Clinkz is all about positioning and blink lets you position yourself well, I don't see how its a bad item at all.

Even the Chinese teams are following the Blinkz build now, its viable.

Before Hyper gets mad, its Lakelz who invented the build. Got to give credit to them SEA players.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 16, 2013)

Blink N'aix is legit. So is Shadow Demon mid. Idk why you're being salty right now.

I think Blinkz is legitmate in some situations Obviously, if you need the burst, you'd get an early Crystalys or a fast Orchid against AM/QoP/Earth. 

People were laughing when somebody suggested Gyrocopter carry, me included, and whoop-de-doo, he's being played position 1 now. Same with Alch support.

@Leo
I'm not even mad


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 16, 2013)

lol, I'm messing with you guys, you always get so sensitive about EternalEnvy XD


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 16, 2013)

I don't like EE that much aside from the friendly "EE-sama" banter. I actually saw Blinkz back when dagger wasn't disabled by damage by some "pro" in a cafe, owning everybody else. Ahhhh, memories.

You guys should try playing Sniper like Prophet sometimes. Its really fun


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 16, 2013)

I don't care about the build itself, but I do still disdain the way it gets used in pubs. This person I lamented for instance spent 20-30min trying to backdoor the barracks with his blink but he didn't have a single damage item apart from a daedalus which does nothing to kill buildings. You'd think the TI3 finals would teach people that but I guess this guy only watched MLG.

Its the same for Hand of Midas. This CM and Silencer in one game were flaming the carries for most of the game but I could only sit there and wonder how many fights we'd have to get rekt by Lich's ult before one of them bought a Pipe. The one only got a mek 30min into the game. CM had her hand of midas though...


----------



## Rios (Dec 16, 2013)

I buy blink on anti-mage fairly regularly.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 16, 2013)

Its pubs that blindly follow builds that are making the builds itself looks bad. I kept banging my head into the wall when I saw SF get BKB+Blink because he said YaphetS gets it but he doesn't realize that they don't have a single carry to deal with my Anti-Mage. Not to mention we had a Pipe and a Rubick


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 16, 2013)

I do dagon Medusa. Gotta secure those kills...


----------



## Rios (Dec 16, 2013)

At least now we can do whatever we want with the excuse of being a casual mode.


----------



## Naisutime (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm gonna experiment with Dagon Dark Seer.

I went it as a luxury item once and it felt pretty good. Besides, as a DS you feel kinda useless when you're done Wall/Vaccum + Ion Shell'ing + hasting people.
Edit: Don't think it's possible without Midas tho, unless you have a very very very good game.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 16, 2013)

Skywrath Mage Dagon. Who needs ulti when you can just Ancient Seal+Dagon anyway?

@Black
Pre-nerf Urn on Medusa was legit. Super legit


----------



## Hustler (Dec 16, 2013)

HOLY SHIT!!!

WAS ANYONE WATCHING THAT? MERACLE FUCKING DOTA!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 16, 2013)

MERACLE MERACLE MERACLE MERACLE MERACLE MERACLE MERACLE MERACLE MERACLE MERACLE MERACLE MERACLE MERACLE MERACLE MERACLE MERACLE MERACLE MERACLE MERACLE MERACLE MERACLE MERACLE MERACLE MERACLE MERACLE MERACLE MERACLE MERACLE MERACLE MERACLE MERACLE MERACLE MERACLE MERACLE MERACLE MERACLE MERACLE MERACLE MERACLE MERACLE MERACLE MERACLE MERACLE MERACLE MERACLE MERACLE MERACLE MERACLE MERACLE MERACLE 



#morphonemanarmysoloedthrone


----------



## Hustler (Dec 16, 2013)

This guy is the master of split push


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 16, 2013)

I was both laughing my ass off and facepalming the whole time in the end


----------



## Hustler (Dec 16, 2013)

Haha that was amazing to watch though

Vici too aggressive


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 16, 2013)

> CREATES MORE SPACE THAN THE EXPANSION OF THE UNIVERSE


----------



## Hustler (Dec 16, 2013)

> Holy shit. Why does Meracle need a team? He just wins on his own.



Too fucking true

All he needs is his Naga army. 

Such a pity he has to enlist in the military soon.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 16, 2013)

Calling it that next game, he'll play PL and rat themselves to victory.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 16, 2013)

Naga 1st ban all three games, king rat.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 16, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAM2-hg7xJs[/youtube]

THIS SHOULD BE MERACLE'S THEME SONG!


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 16, 2013)

U R DOOM, rat


----------



## Hustler (Dec 16, 2013)

Lol poor Meracle, they hunted him the whole game


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 16, 2013)

Titan vs [A] for the title of King Rats


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 16, 2013)

rotk and fy confirmed for exterminators.


----------



## Rios (Dec 16, 2013)

check out my new courier, pimped as fuck


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 16, 2013)

You equipped effects?

I'm still trying to figure this augmenting thing out.


----------



## Rios (Dec 16, 2013)

Its sez it has abilities, essence bonuses and courier slots with things like "pointed greevil ears" and "horned greevil nose" . No effects then but the gems for them are expensive so its not a big deal.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 16, 2013)

I was really excited about the effects gems because I thought I could put them in my Lycan transformation but it seems they are only for couriers unless I'm mistaken?


EDIT: lol, PowerRangers at it again. Warming up the Megazord....


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 16, 2013)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> This blink dagger build on Clinkz is such a crock of shit. Some guy carrying with that on my team ended up extending a game by probably 30min even after someone from the opposing team abandoned. He kept dying to a fucking Silencer and Crystal Maiden but it never occurs to him to get a bkb. Nooo, we blink dagger now. Fuck EternalEnvy.



Please win a lan before u talk


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 16, 2013)

lol, the Loda is strong with this one...


----------



## Tanduayxxx (Dec 16, 2013)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> I do dagon Medusa. Gotta secure those kills...



LoL kill stealer

Dagon on medusa is absolutely not necessary unless you are desperate for scores.


----------



## Rios (Dec 17, 2013)

I thought good players will play -ar because its unlockable

boy was I fucking wrong like always


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 17, 2013)

btw, why the hell are most mods (AR and others) locked ? in regular matchmaking anyway ...


----------



## Rios (Dec 17, 2013)

because you need levels

but they are trash any way chock full with braindead people


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 17, 2013)

which level for each mod ?


----------



## Rios (Dec 17, 2013)

level 9 for ar

I still cant comprehend how can you reach level 9(this is 100+ games) and still auto attack.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 17, 2013)

^I'm even puzzled why some players can't last hit for shit even after 1000 games.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 17, 2013)

Tandu said:
			
		

> LoL kill stealer
> 
> Dagon on medusa is absolutely not necessary unless you are desperate for scores.



Hehe, that's the point. Normally it would be ks'ing but as Medusa I'm the hard carry, so all kills should be mine anyway. 


Meta gaming   




			
				Rios said:
			
		

> I thought good players will play -ar because its unlockable


 I can't imagine most good players would play random. I think if the tryhards are trying to get their MMR's up, they'd be playing ap where they can either practice a hero or counter pick.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 17, 2013)

Tell me guys; am I a tryhard for always stacking Bfuries and Crits on Ember?

Because I feel that I am


----------



## Rios (Dec 17, 2013)

Four more games in the low priority matchmaking? This has to be a nightmare


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 17, 2013)

Rios, go 5 stack and queue for Wraith Night. Suicide to towers at the very beginning to lose, then that will shave off games from your low prio.

Do you 5 stack?


----------



## Rios (Dec 17, 2013)

They fixed it. Now Wright Night games dont count towards priority. Guess I will throw the next 4 games, sit on the fountain and click around every 5 minutes.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 17, 2013)

I suggest you practice snowball heroes in low prio. Those games will still count on your secret MMR, AFAIK.


----------



## Rios (Dec 17, 2013)

I can play 4 Tusk games and steamroll the opposition with a true snowball hero.

Although I'd rather party with someone cause I dont want to suffer through this alone


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 17, 2013)

Don't worry, I can play this weekend. Christmas break and all


----------



## Rios (Dec 17, 2013)

Its just tuesday, long way to go till the weekend 

another option is just picking death prophet and razor cause pubbies dont know how to counter them


----------



## Rios (Dec 17, 2013)

what the hell, I didnt get any assists on my inscribed item even though I made like 20 of them

some weird shit with this game, nowhere is written that low priority also silences your items


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 17, 2013)

The Assist Inscribed is broken.

5 man NF stack this Saturday, guys?


----------



## Rios (Dec 17, 2013)

I am up. Will make sure to clear the low priority games till then.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 17, 2013)

Rios said:


> I am up. Will make sure to clear the low priority games till then.


----------



## Rios (Dec 17, 2013)

3 games left! Had to resort to cancer lancer but who cares about dignity, we are all low priority scum


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 17, 2013)

i often pick sniper in LP games


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 17, 2013)

No one has tried dagon Riki yet?


----------



## Rios (Dec 17, 2013)

So I dont get fragments when I do the wraith. Even though I've never left a wraith game I must be punished like this. The system is so stupid, yet so easy to fix.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 17, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBGRZe24YXY[/youtube]

No words


----------



## Rios (Dec 18, 2013)

Alright guys, I am gonna roll 4 uncommon items into a rare, wish me luck.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 18, 2013)

Y U DO DIS, SPEED?

LORD SING EFFORTS IN VAIN


----------



## Rios (Dec 18, 2013)

Too bad I cant play Wraith Night because Valve is smart enough to make it a different mode from everything else but not smart enough to keep its own rules. There is literally no point in playing it while in low priority, which means it went from one extreme to the other.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 18, 2013)

Dat Zsmj, you can keep a player out of the game but you can't keep the game out of the player. 

Kick Zhou and make him play carry again pls


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 18, 2013)

Rios said:
			
		

> Alright guys, I am gonna roll 4 uncommon items into a rare, wish me luck.



lol, I actually went a bit overboard with polymorphing before I realized by blew through a shit load of my rares just messing around. I think the best thing i made (or at least the one I like the most) was a Medusa tail.


----------



## Rios (Dec 18, 2013)

made a pudge head

cool, heh


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 18, 2013)

Ol' Chopper Head?


----------



## Rios (Dec 18, 2013)

yup


guess its not that good then


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 18, 2013)

lol, forever shitting on Rios's hats. One day he'll get arcana drops, then we will all be fools...


----------



## Hustler (Dec 18, 2013)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> lol, forever shitting on Rios's hats. One day he'll get arcana drops, then we will all be fools...



This!

Rios is gona get something major and everyone's gona shit bricks


----------



## Rios (Dec 18, 2013)

need to get out of low priority first

in the meantime betting on Na'vi to get some more uncommons


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 18, 2013)

Eh, I guessed Ol' Chopper Head since I got that one from recipe too


----------



## Hustler (Dec 18, 2013)

When Rios gets his arcana


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 18, 2013)

JAW=DROPPED


----------



## Rios (Dec 18, 2013)

if someone missed it

[YOUTUBE]yk_l200kJvY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Dec 18, 2013)

I want the Xiao8 version of RP


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 18, 2013)

Cosmetic item= Broken Horn of Magnus

Inscribed Gem- Number of times Reverse Polarity Missed
Inscribed Gem- Number of times Reverse Polarity hit only Creeps

Autographed by- xiao8
Autographed by- Dendi


----------



## Hustler (Dec 18, 2013)

Yes, someone get to it!

 I remember once I was supposed to blink in and RP 2 people, but before I could blink Ursa and Riki who were invis attacked me, I was like where the fuck am I? did I whip it again? and then I realized I accidentally RP'd Ursa and Riki, we teamwiped them, oh good days.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 18, 2013)

Still no cosmetics for Magnus 

I wonder if we're getting items for Wisp, Enigma and Apparition.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 18, 2013)

I don't think they could ever make items for Wisp tbh, maybe a crown or something?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 18, 2013)

Wisp- Santelmo Arcana perhaps?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 18, 2013)

AA and Enigma can probably get some pretty good stuff actually. It would be like crafting for Morphling. Magnus could probably only do weapon and horn mods without changing his silhouette. I'd like to see Tinker open for crafting, but I wanna finish a Medusa set before Yi puts one out that makes my idea look stupid.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 18, 2013)

Who is Yi?


----------



## Rios (Dec 18, 2013)

fear my retarded looking Morphling


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 18, 2013)

> Who is Yi?



A workshop artist/crafter/whatever you call them. He/she did that newest Sex Prophet Death Prophet set that is currently in the Dota Store. Best DP set so far I think, and the others are special to.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 18, 2013)

Ahh, workshop guy. Thought you were referring to that LoL wannabe Jugg champ.

@Rios
You obviously haven't seen my Morphling with a bra 

Damn, I need Ember cosmetics


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 18, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnqnyJHa6m4[/youtube]

Abyss of suffering, guys.


----------



## Rios (Dec 18, 2013)

what the fuck

my bets got returned but the game hasnt even started yet

Valve doing their stuff again


----------



## Rios (Dec 18, 2013)

oh right, I just pressed pause instead of mute, my bad

still there was a 70% chance for an item but as per usual I failed

fuuuuuuck


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 18, 2013)

Volvo disband


----------



## Rios (Dec 18, 2013)

fuck this shit not only I didnt get items for the bet I won I actually lost it all on a 100% sure match

I dont get it how the fuck am I so unlucky 

uninstalling game lol


----------



## Rios (Dec 18, 2013)

ok I didnt really uninstall but I am still feeling totally fml

10 uncommon items and 2 rares lost forever


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 18, 2013)

Pray to RNGesus....


----------



## Rios (Dec 19, 2013)

if Orange fails I will only have commons in my inventory


I mean why not, it'll be fitting with the 4 consecutive lost bets on a 100% sure match


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 19, 2013)

To get ez rares, always bet on Mineski because pinoy doto


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 19, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzJH5bW6wg0[/youtube]

When BurNIng was still solo mid and MMY was still carry.

Sigh.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 19, 2013)

And YYF was playing for LGD and Zsmj was carry 

Mith.trust >


----------



## Rios (Dec 19, 2013)

I just want to win a bet once. Uncommons are easy to get for 0.03 EUR on the market but the crushing feeling of defeat you get when you fail at the coin flip? Priceless.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 19, 2013)

If we of today played these guys back then, we'd crush them since we got advanced strats from the now.


----------



## Rios (Dec 19, 2013)

GODDAMNIT ARE YOU KIDDING ME


----------



## Rios (Dec 19, 2013)

I am good at trading, I can make a fortune if I so desire with the dota items, I already did so in diablo. But no, when it comes to dumb fucking luck I always get the shaft. Like how about everybody else just go and bet on the opposite team of the ones I am betting on. You guys could have made 10 rares or something. No, judging by the % its 20.


----------



## Rios (Dec 19, 2013)

just for funzies I bet some commons on DK

you know what you have to do, go bet on TongFu now


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 19, 2013)

^You got balanced by Icefrog. Now you're not OP.


----------



## Rios (Dec 19, 2013)

First I realize the best way to acquire items is to sell chests from Wright Night for 0.40 and buy uncommons for 0.03. But then I get bumped to low priority(for having the audacity to try something new), realized Wraith Night is worthless when you are there and lost all the uncommons I got from trading chests on fail bets. How can this get any worse?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 19, 2013)

Do people actually buy chests? I was browsing the Marketplace recently and saw a massive number of chests available for purchase but I figured that the larger the number available, then the lower the chances of selling your chest.

Also, what do you mean by trading chests? Do people straight up trade commons/uncommons for locked chests?


----------



## Rios (Dec 19, 2013)

Not locked chests. The ones you get from Wright Night are unlocked and contain a frozen item. You sell them on the market for money, use the money to purchase other, cheaper items.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 19, 2013)

> XCOM all day long. More of everything that made Enemy Unknown so good, plus robots and genetic modification.





> I am sorry but I have told some Dota 2 people about this poll. Just to destroy your dreams. Yours alone.



>>Checks poll


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 19, 2013)

DK and iG strongest


----------



## Rios (Dec 19, 2013)

go DK, go win me a common lel


----------



## Hustler (Dec 19, 2013)

Lol love how Twitch chat always goes nuts whenever Sandstorm is playing


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 19, 2013)

DUDUDUDUDUDUDUDUDUUDUDUDUUDUDUDUDUUDU


dududududududududududduududdududududududududu


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 19, 2013)

> Lol love how Twitch chat always goes nuts whenever Sandstorm is playing


I don't think we'll ever see anything as bananas as the Dream League final ever again. Darude was actually there, N0tail was playing Sandking, Navi were going buckwild just as Sandstorm started up... it was simply too perfect.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 19, 2013)

^Have Basshunter sing in TI4 while BurNIng uses Tiny


----------



## Rios (Dec 19, 2013)

Mushi failboats.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 19, 2013)

Is it time to refuel the DK hype train?


----------



## Rios (Dec 19, 2013)

Its time to refuel my inventory, thats what is time for

GIMME GIMME GIMME


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 19, 2013)

I'll give you my rare Rubick cape and common Rubick shoulder if you want. I suck at Rubick now because I've lost my touch on a lot of heroes


----------



## Rios (Dec 19, 2013)

Really? I love Rubick, one of the most interesting heroes around.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 19, 2013)

Yeah, you can have it. I'll check my inventory tomorrow so I can see if there are more things I can give you

Tis the season to be generous, I dare say.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 19, 2013)

Did BurNIng get possessed by XBOCT when he played that PotM? That was so fucking glass cannon and so uncharacteristic of him to risk it like that.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 19, 2013)

lol, speaking of Xboct, in the start of the FS game which got abandoned yesterday, Kuroky dc's while playing a dual lane with Xboct against another dual lane. Xboct takes control of Kuroky's hero as well as his own and proceeds to get a double kill. (4) indeed.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 19, 2013)

>Dual lane + Dual lane = 4
>He got a double kill in 2 vs 2
>[A] trilaned against him in TI3, resulting in a 3v1 scenario
>3+1 is 4
>He humiliated [A] trilane

Conclusion: XBOCT is strongest if it is 4


----------



## Rios (Dec 19, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Yeah, you can have it. I'll check my inventory tomorrow so I can see if there are more things I can give you
> 
> Tis the season to be generous, I dare say.



right, just tell me if you need a common item

I..errr...I got some good ones


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 19, 2013)

You don't need to give me anything in return, I just felt like giving

Going to try if I can alternate playing League and practice both Lone Druid and Ember Spirit (I may need a new smurf account).


----------



## Rios (Dec 19, 2013)

Of course the bots dont give me my items back. They dont even respond when I flame them(obviously). Sad times.


----------



## Rios (Dec 19, 2013)

HAHA sold a Counter Strike: Global Offensive chest for 3 EUR. It literally paid up my whole game and then some. I looove winter business


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 20, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33tSbo_9uwA[/youtube]


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 20, 2013)

Nice, quintuple blade wielding Antimage. Arcana animation volvo?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 20, 2013)

Should see his other videos. He gets a ton of duplicates


----------



## Hamooz (Dec 20, 2013)

Just finished 10 games in solo ranking (Won 9/10). Got 3500 rating, Shouldn't it be higher?

I played most of them support. Ranking doesn't appreciate supports it seems.


----------



## Rios (Dec 20, 2013)

At least there is a solution to low priority now. Co-op easy mode bot matches, which end in 5 minutes after a mid push.

Of course after the patch the servers are total crap but we are used to this.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 20, 2013)

Hamooz said:
			
		

> Just finished 10 games in solo ranking (Won 9/10). Got 3500 rating, Shouldn't it be higher?
> 
> I played most of them support. Ranking doesn't appreciate supports it seems.



Your ranking is based off of all the games you've ever played in totality, not just those 10 games. The 10 you play are just for Valve to work out some uncertainties in the original hidden value you've had since the beginning.

I watched the stream of Synderen grinding for his, and although he lost most of his calibration games and fed a lot, his ranking came out to 5125 or something like that, which is what you'd expect for a pro.


----------



## Hamooz (Dec 20, 2013)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> Your ranking is based off of all the games you've ever played in totality, not just those 10 games. The 10 you play are just for Valve to work out some uncertainties in the original hidden value you've had since the beginning.
> 
> I watched the stream of Synderen grinding for his, and although he lost most of his calibration games and fed a lot, his ranking came out to 5125 or something like that, which is what you'd expect for a pro.



I see, makes more sense, thought I'd start playing with Dendi 

Still I was pretty decent last 3 months (When I started playing regularly). As I said, I play mostly support, with a decent win-rate I guess (307-244). I really hate playing hard carry, I find it boring honestly, and I honestly think playing support makes you a better player, even at carrying.

 I'll just try harder (pun intended)


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 20, 2013)

> I see, makes more sense, thought I'd start playing with Dendi



From what I heard, Dendi's is at around 5300, but I dunno if twtich was just bullshitting that day.



> Still I was pretty decent last 3 months (When I started playing regularly). As I said, I play mostly support, with a decent win-rate I guess (307-244). I really hate playing hard carry, I find it boring honestly, and I honestly think playing support makes you a better player, even at carrying.



Hm, I dunno if I'd go that far but I may be wrong. I play pretty evenly in different roles from 5 support to hard carry and I'm not sure the correlation is particularly strong between a good support automatically being a good carry. I think for instance that while the result of a game might be determined by a number or sequence of decisions of a support player over the course of a game, a hard carry can literally lose the entire game on *one* decision. How you move in the early game as carry while kind of boring (personally I find it interesting but i'll concede that most people probably don't) is also quite important. Its cat and mouse in that you know if you're the hard carry (something like AM or Medusa or Void) then the entire enemy team (if they are any good) are going to be hunting you like a special project for the whole first 20 min.

That aspect intrigues me when I play hard carry, since I'm trying to predict where good places to farm are when my supports and their warding are sub-par (which is the case 90% of the time in my bracket), as well as playing hard carry in this super aggressive meta where your team expects you to be fighting and holding towers after 5 minutes when they are losing lanes. I like messing with skill and item builds as well as different kinds of movements and rotations in that kind of setting, so for me at least, hard carry has always been entertaining. That and the moment when I come online. Then all those annoying supports and gankers that I spent the first 30 minutes running from can't do shit anymore and I'm just sitting there laughing maniacally shouting 'run motherfuckers! run!' But I digress...


----------



## Rios (Dec 20, 2013)

Holy shit TA is insane in Wraith Night.


----------



## Rios (Dec 20, 2013)

Although without omni is still such a pain. The bears are nigh impossible.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 20, 2013)

If you're using TA, activate the sub ability of the traps themselves to give more slow. So you can kite.


----------



## Rios (Dec 20, 2013)

Why are you playing against bots by the way


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 20, 2013)

Dendis was ~5600+ last time I've seen it on his stream


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 20, 2013)

Rios said:


> Why are you playing against bots by the way



Searching for Dota 2 Network earlier

based Volvo


----------



## Rios (Dec 21, 2013)

There you go, an unusual courier with an effect(although barely visible) next to a Tiny.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 21, 2013)

5 carry lineup with farm priority:
Lifestealer-1/3
Troll Warlord-2
Phantom Assassin-3/1
Gyrocopter-4/5
Alchemist-5/4

Replacements:
Morphling-4
Sniper-4
Faceless Void-3
Lycan-1
Drow-1/2
Ursa-1/2
Slardar-4/2
Ember-1/2/3/4

Meh, just sharing ideas in case your pubs get 5 carry lineups.


----------



## Rios (Dec 21, 2013)

Watching Sayuri.int now. Are they playing with 2 sandins?


----------



## Rios (Dec 21, 2013)

btw is it true that Valve removed solo queue just to spite people for the fuss about Diretide? If so this is the start of a wonderful relationship. They'll show us what free to play means :/


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## DeathScream (Dec 21, 2013)

Rios said:


> btw is it true that Valve removed solo queue just to spite people for the fuss about Diretide? If so this is the start of a wonderful relationship. They'll show us what free to play means :/



now its automatic, if you are playing solo, you will be queued with other solo players and vice versa


----------



## Rios (Dec 21, 2013)

This doesnt seem to be the case, otherwise stacks of 4 for example wont find a single player to play with them. Solo queue before always matched you with other solo queue people, now there is a good chance to be matched with and against stacks of 2 and above.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 21, 2013)

> This doesnt seem to be the case, otherwise stacks of 4 for example wont find a single player to play with them. Solo queue before always matched you with other solo queue people, now there is a good chance to be matched with and against stacks of 2 and above.


What do you mean? Are you saying that they removed the option to not queue against stacks?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 21, 2013)

They removed the option not to queue against stacks. Meaning you're effectively matchmaking against potential 2 man to 3 man stacks. Its nearly impossible for you to play against 4 man unless you're not praying to RNGesus.

5 man stacks almost always get matched with other 5 mans, sometimes 4 mans plus a random but never against 3 stacks below.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 22, 2013)

God, sometimes it feels like literally the only song twitch chat knows is Darude Sandstorm/DUDUDUDU


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 22, 2013)

Sandstorm won navi dreamhack

Do not doubt darude


----------



## TheSweetFleshofDeath (Dec 22, 2013)

Did ranked q and I got 3394.  How is that comparatively?

Oh, and is there any reward for beating wraith night ng+++?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 22, 2013)

NG+++ yields more Phantom and Shining Fragments (Shining if you activated Favors).

Idk about MM rating, I don't even know mine.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TongFu 2 has now 0-35 record after being crushed by DK in 2 games.

Poor guys.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Did ranked q and I got 3394. How is that comparatively?



From what I've read that's pretty good. Over 2500 is above average; over 4000 is like the upper 1% of all players, over 5000 is pro. Exceptions are guys like Jerax whose rating is basically 6000, but he only plays Earth Spirit.


----------



## Rios (Dec 23, 2013)

I am probably below 2000


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 23, 2013)

MVP's lineup is the same lineup when they used Rat doto against 5nQQ


----------



## Hustler (Dec 23, 2013)

Anyone have new Windrunner items? willing to trade for rares :33


----------



## Rios (Dec 23, 2013)

I have a Robin Hood cap for her. And a common bow


----------



## Hustler (Dec 23, 2013)

I think I have those already

What are your favourite heroes Rios? If I have any rares or uncommons of them, i'll pass it on.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Already gave him my Rubick so you guys give him some too. Reminds me, did you finish the set, Rios?


----------



## Hustler (Dec 23, 2013)

I should have the Rubick cloak/chest or whatever and a rare scepter


----------



## Rios (Dec 23, 2013)

The staff is a Mystic item, so its expensive as shit. Wont be getting it soon D:

As for favorite heroes any intelligence support will do, my faves are
Necrolyte
ES
CM
Lion
Windrunner
Lina
Tide
Dazzle
WD
Tusk
Skywrath
Enchantress
KotL
Bristleback


----------



## Hustler (Dec 23, 2013)

What the fuck, all these intel heroes

I can give you a CM mythical ward with inscribed gem
Rare Rubick scepter
Rubick Mantle
Necro Scythe


----------



## TheSweetFleshofDeath (Dec 23, 2013)

> NG+++ yields more Phantom and Shining Fragments (Shining if you activated Favors).



That's it?  Even with juggernaut, omni, axe, venomancer and windrunner (one of the best lineup imo) it's still pretty much impossible.  

Even if you survive they rape your base.  Has anyone even beaten that mode?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Why are all of your fave heroes are mainly int? Even BB has a high int gain 

I have Lina items and WR bow (Stinger)


----------



## Rios (Dec 23, 2013)

I dont want to take away your rares, so if that Scythe is uncommon thats the only thing I really want :33


----------



## Rios (Dec 23, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Why are all of your fave heroes are mainly int? Even BB has a high int gain
> 
> I have Lina items and WR bow (Stinger)



Because I dont like auto attacking, I already do that in other grinding games like D3 D:


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 23, 2013)

You don't need Jugg.

You need heroes that can comfortably solo lanes like TA, WR, Axe, Storm.

Omni is pretty much a necessity, Jugg is a deadweight same with Mag.

@Rios
Play carries, learn to love autoattackin g


----------



## Rios (Dec 23, 2013)

Mag + Axe + Sven can comfortably solo most content actually.

The only carries I can enjoy playing are the speedy ones like Weaver, AM, QoP and Void. The others can go suck a dick :/


----------



## Hustler (Dec 23, 2013)

Rios said:


> I dont want to take away your rares, so if that Scythe is uncommon thats the only thing I really want :33



Yeah its uncommon and I don't really care about those rares, you can have them if you want



> The only carries I can enjoy playing are the speedy ones like Weaver, AM, QoP and Void



Wow, i'm not a fan of any of them except QoP.


----------



## Rios (Dec 23, 2013)

Ok, guess I can take them off you if you dont care about them. Steam name?

btw nothing compares to playing Void in a 5 melee team. You catch so many people in the chronospheres


----------



## Hustler (Dec 23, 2013)

Kamikaz_i

Void takes so long to be useful and I absolutely hate his last hitting animation. My friends said CK has one of the worst ones but I think its awesome, thuk thuk thuk!

Hits like a truck pek

If I ever get any Ember Spirit items, you can have it all. Loathe that piece of shit because i'm horrible with him.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 23, 2013)

You changed your name again? It was /bleh last time I checked.

I play Void as a farmer but my only job is to lay down a good Chrono while my friends do the damage.

Useless Void.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 23, 2013)

That's my Steam account name, isn't that what he needs to add me?

My dota name is /bleh

Always!

Spectre is the best carry as long as you have a good baby sitter


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hey, hey, I'm supposed to be the Ember player here so give me the items 



I found you by searching for your Dota 2 name, not the steam name. Also, you changed /bleh to Coup de etat (idk how to spell it anymore )


----------



## Hustler (Dec 23, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Hey, hey, I'm supposed to be the Ember player here so give me the items
> 
> 
> 
> I found you by searching for your Dota 2 name, not the steam name. Also, you changed /bleh to Coup de etat (idk how to spell it anymore )



I won't forgive you for making me play that trash can hero, I was all excited for Waifurunner too 

Oh yeah for a while but I always change it back to bleh


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Don't call Ember a trash can hero 

You can't even Chain while Fisting
.
.
.
.
.
.

Oh God, Fisting sounds so wrong


----------



## Hustler (Dec 23, 2013)

Sleight of fist was pointless because I had no items anyway

"Trash can hero of trash can land"

-singsing


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 23, 2013)

The only trash hero is Earth Spirit.

Broken as pre-nerf Bristleback


----------



## Hustler (Dec 23, 2013)

Earth Spirit is broken, only in the hands of a pro. I still haven't seen a pubber use him as well.

Is Storm Spirit the most balanced hero? has he ever got a nerf?


----------



## Rios (Dec 23, 2013)

Added.

I am planning to change my in game name to cyka_man


----------



## Hustler (Dec 23, 2013)

You'll get flamed even if you're not Russian


----------



## Rios (Dec 23, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Is Storm Spirit the most balanced hero? has he ever got a nerf?



Currently Puck and Clockwork are the most balanced heroes.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 23, 2013)

Clockwerk got little nerfs though

I guess you can add Puck and Windrunner to balanced heroes as well


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jerax is not even a good pro player and he still owns with Earth.

The fact that he's spamming Earth Spirit games and that he has 6000 MMR proves that Earth is broken as fuck (Dendi and the others are lower).


----------



## Rios (Dec 23, 2013)

I have 3 masks for jugger, 1 giant tusk for his back and 1 sword. Do you want any of this?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Give me your juggers. I want them juggers 

Mineski losing to Titan after leading the series 2-0. Julz gonna Julz 

Props to Titan for beating Mineski, hope that Mineski can continue to improve (especially Julz)


----------



## Hustler (Dec 23, 2013)

Did Meracle play?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Meracle played but Net wasn't present so they had Ice, the one they recently kicked due to poor performances, as a stand in.


----------



## Rios (Dec 23, 2013)

I'll give you two masks when I come online.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 23, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Meracle play but Net wasn't present so they had Ice, the one they recently kicked due to poor performances, as a stand in.



Oh yup, I know who he is, the ex Zenith player.

Wow they won without Net? he's like their best player minus Meracle lol


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mineski kept spamming Julz Mirana until game 5. That's why Mineski got solved easily.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 23, 2013)

Can his Mirana even be compared to Sing's?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 23, 2013)

No. He can't play Mirana for shit if he's even pressured a bit in the laning.

When it matters, his decision making sucks.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 23, 2013)

I still remember his QoP blink into 5 man team


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 23, 2013)

"Gee, I just bought back. I hoped they aren't at our jungle that has no wards in the middle of the night cycle. I should really be careful"
>>>Blinks into high ground with no vision

The next game was the famous 26-0 game so...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 24, 2013)

Got my rating and its 4214.

Last Ranked Match included an Alch mid who maxed Greed, Doom who went Shadowblade Aghs even though we needed a BKB and a CM who went Midas first against a push lineup with a Pugna and Rhasta.

Also, Alch fed mid Ta like shit which shouldn't happen because Acid burns Refraction charges easily.

My Ursa was just underfarmed and was getting kited by Weaver, WR, TA and Pugna. 

Didn't even bother going BKB, I couldn't even land a hit without my Force Staff and Blink.


----------



## Rios (Dec 24, 2013)

Are we gonna do a Christmas party or something?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 24, 2013)

Party as in celebration or party as in group?


----------



## Rios (Dec 24, 2013)

could be both


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 24, 2013)

I like the way you think


----------



## Rios (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 24, 2013)

Hm, not sure how I feel about that pic...


----------



## Hustler (Dec 24, 2013)

Not my Waifu!!!

Merry Christmas, you glorious bastards.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas, fools!


----------



## Naisutime (Dec 25, 2013)

Anything happened in the world of Doto while I was gone?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 25, 2013)

TongFu 2 managed to upset DK, Demon carried his Korean team to victory against LGD and I fed a lot.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 25, 2013)

**

Welcome back, Waifuhime


----------



## Rios (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas!

Glad to have you back, time to support me again


----------



## Naisutime (Dec 25, 2013)

Ty everyone

Demon took LGD.cn

Oh I'm not back, I don't get back to Norway before on January 2nd.


----------



## Rios (Dec 25, 2013)

I am so sorry for doubting DK


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas you guys.

I haven't forgotten about you all!


----------



## Hustler (Dec 25, 2013)

Rios said:


> I am so sorry for doubting DK



I think its time for the next patch


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Rios said:


> I am so sorry for doubting DK



Prostate yourself before the ice cube!


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Guys, don't forget that tomorrow is the day GoDz will cosplay as Ench.

Don't forget, don't forget, don't forget


----------



## Rios (Dec 26, 2013)

I am not worried. Youtube will be full of videos about it XD


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 26, 2013)

> - You can turn into a rat to avoid enemies.


next level rat


----------



## Rios (Dec 26, 2013)

We step on rats.


----------



## Rios (Dec 26, 2013)

oh shit, Sheever's rating is 3871


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 26, 2013)

GoDz cosplay delayed again 

At least we know he spent a ton of money in it


----------



## Hustler (Dec 27, 2013)

Invoker picked up by Speed. Singvoker?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 27, 2013)

Speed gonna Speed.


----------



## Rios (Dec 27, 2013)

Mushi underperforming.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 27, 2013)

> Dota 2 Chinese scene end of 2013 best-of voting
> 
> [sp][/sp]



Top row: MVP, Best Team, Best 1 position, Best 2 position Bottom row: Best 3 position, Best 4 position, Best 5 position, Best Newcomer


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 28, 2013)

I like how DK tries to throw game 3 but LanM says no


----------



## Hustler (Dec 28, 2013)

That Enchantress was so boss


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 28, 2013)

Mushi Ice and BurNIng confirmed EG members


----------



## Rios (Dec 28, 2013)

I love reading the troll wars when Speed loses


----------



## Rios (Dec 28, 2013)

> You know what disgust me? This guy had no humbleness. If you're not that good, you should just shut the F%ck up, not spewing BS theory and stuff.
> 
> let me give you an example.
> 
> ...



oh em gee


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 28, 2013)

Link for that shit?


----------



## Rios (Dec 28, 2013)

your source of daily bullshit

I think its the most popular thread there and every page is golden


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 28, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Fanboys and haters alike


----------



## Rios (Dec 28, 2013)

So after seeing what people I am usually matched with do you think my hidden MMR is around 3k  ?


----------



## Rios (Dec 28, 2013)

same girl?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 28, 2013)

Eh, I can't estimate your MMR, I expected mine to be 3k and it turned out to be 4k.

4v5 freefarm Rios Bristle


----------



## Rios (Dec 28, 2013)

rat doto bristle cause I was the only one not suiciding in mid


----------



## Rios (Dec 28, 2013)

HOLY FUCK ITS A HUSKAR BY TONGFU


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm not dying as Storm though, I'm too imba for that


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 28, 2013)

so rat 
much DK
very Necro


----------



## Rios (Dec 28, 2013)

Burning is not quite at the top of the rat chain but he is getting there


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 28, 2013)

Rat Kings:
1. Meracle
2. Bulldog
3. BurNIng and the rest of DK


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 28, 2013)

Its not like DK can beat TF head on with that kind of lineup anyway, the only option was to rat it out


----------



## Rios (Dec 28, 2013)

I think TongFu tried to counter iceiceice with this lineup. It didnt work


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 28, 2013)

They were aiming for the OD vs Huskar matchup. That would've been a much more unfavorable matchup for Mushi because he would die quicker (no Quas Regen)

Mu was like, "Meh, iceiceice will have to do"


----------



## Rios (Dec 28, 2013)

iceiceice Bristleback I hope


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 28, 2013)

Mushi QoP

I hope Mu prepared some lube


----------



## Rios (Dec 28, 2013)

well that was quite the opposite of rat doto


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 28, 2013)

Imma edit the front page with DK championship when I find a good pic :33

Also, I'll need the Imma rape you pic and the Imma melt you pic by Mushi and BurNIng, respectively


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## Hustler (Dec 28, 2013)

DK finally won something?? fuck yes!!!


----------



## Hustler (Dec 30, 2013)

I love Lysanders casting, he's on drugs for sure

 Chat goes crazy over FY. Filled with, I want to sleep with FY, no homo :kappa:


----------



## Rios (Dec 30, 2013)

I always mute him, too much kappa.


----------



## Rios (Dec 30, 2013)

lol what a fail team fight just when I started watching


----------



## Hustler (Dec 30, 2013)

Dk too stronk


----------



## Rios (Dec 30, 2013)

holy fuck a bo7 grand final

knowing the Chinese it will be 7 one hour long games too 0_0


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 30, 2013)

No need to be upset VG, DK is too strong for you


----------



## Rios (Dec 30, 2013)

iceiceice first weaver and now veno

Is there a hero this guy cant play?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 30, 2013)

Need new patch to nerf DK


----------



## Rios (Dec 30, 2013)

TA was not the smartest pick.

Chinese dont use Puck enough


----------



## Hustler (Dec 30, 2013)

Mu plays an awesome Puck and so does Ferrari

Ice can't play Alch, his carry Alch always sucked when he was in Zenith. I wish to see his awesome Lycan some day.


----------



## Rios (Dec 30, 2013)

iceiceice Meepo is what we want


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 30, 2013)

Ice made a lot of bad decisions when he was in Zenith but I've no doubt that he can carry Alch when he can play a carry Tusk.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 30, 2013)

Speaking of Zenith, I miss Xy. This guy was easily the best player on the team.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 30, 2013)

Still no vods for DK vs VG. I want to see how Mushi played the Alch again


----------



## Hustler (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## Naisutime (Dec 30, 2013)

What did DK win?


----------



## Hustler (Dec 30, 2013)

They won Fenguyen by stomping TongFu 3:0 and now they got into the grand finals of WPC-Ace by stomping Vici 3:0.


----------



## Naisutime (Dec 30, 2013)

So naisu.

I've absolutely no idea what Fenguyen is tho.


----------



## Rios (Dec 30, 2013)

are we gonna play on 1st January or are we gonna be too drunk to stay


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 31, 2013)

holy mother of Kappa


BO7 at that time


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 31, 2013)

DK's gift to us is a 4-0 sweep against iG.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 31, 2013)

A very happy New Year to you guys


----------



## Hustler (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy new year guys!


----------



## Rios (Dec 31, 2013)

Still 1 hour and a half left here D:


----------



## Rios (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy new year! I feel like playing a game of dota but I dont think I can handle more than 1 active skill


----------



## abc123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy new year guys; may 2014 be filled with many glorious stomps.


----------



## Rios (Jan 1, 2014)

DK gave us quite the present, eh?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 1, 2014)

wow
such comeback
much throw
very Tony


----------



## Rios (Jan 1, 2014)

lots of throws and tosses but what can you do


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 1, 2014)

DK DK DK DK DK DK DK DK DK DK

I need that replay on LanM knocking down the monitor!

Will edit OP tomorrow for shoo


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 1, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIjS-qCsDLY[/youtube]

RELEVANT


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## Rios (Jan 1, 2014)

Lanm busted his monitor and hence the pause


----------



## Rios (Jan 1, 2014)

now that I look at it his keyboard is broken too
that was one mighty leap


----------



## Hustler (Jan 1, 2014)

Why did he break it again?


----------



## abc123 (Jan 1, 2014)

Rios said:


> Lanm busted his monitor and hence the pause


O_O Is this the result of the fabled Asian rage I hear so much about?

What caused it?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 1, 2014)

DK after lunch


@Leo
He broke it when they picked off the Clock


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 1, 2014)

Found a gif



LanM is so stronk


----------



## Rios (Jan 1, 2014)

iceiceice's face


----------



## Hustler (Jan 1, 2014)

So much passion

Really happy for them


----------



## abc123 (Jan 1, 2014)

That is brilliant


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 1, 2014)

Rios said:


> iceiceice's face



iceiceice was like "wtf man, we just won a championship, no biggie"


----------



## Rios (Jan 1, 2014)

a very possible explanation: iceiceice threatened to kill his teammates if they dont win 4 games in a row, the other four were obviously happy they survived while iceiceice was like "Just as planned"

a wild theory: iceiceice loves being the center of attention and since Lanm's computer smashing cant be topped he decided to go to the other extreme


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 3, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91f6-Wr6cjY[/youtube]

Eosin, Purge, Corey and Bamboe at the end in order

Edited OP


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 3, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZY9wSO4QP0[/youtube]

Behold, EHOME 2010 draft


----------



## Hustler (Jan 3, 2014)

Lol Drow pick


----------



## Rios (Jan 3, 2014)

Who has the better rat doto, Alliance or DK?


----------



## Hustler (Jan 3, 2014)

Alliance IMO

DK just stack Necros and siege towers


----------



## Rios (Jan 3, 2014)

They say Alliance's rat doto has been in a slump lately because the Shadowblade nerf put a stop to Admiral Bulldog's bullshit. Dont know how true this is, Bulldog is the last player I want to watch XD


----------



## Hustler (Jan 3, 2014)

Now you can't helm an enemy creep to rid of the backdoor protection apparently

Death of rat dota?


----------



## Rios (Jan 4, 2014)

DK raping Rat Druid feels so kawaii


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 4, 2014)

what was in the latest update ?


----------



## Rios (Jan 4, 2014)

something very important

*Spoiler*: __ 



hats


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## Hustler (Jan 4, 2014)

^ Lol

Zsmj to offlane, has he played every role? lol


----------



## Rios (Jan 4, 2014)

He is their best player, no wonder they constantly use him to fill up gaps.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow, this game is by far the most boring game in history

Zhou retire, bring Yaphets


----------



## Rios (Jan 4, 2014)

Patience sometimes pays off.

Bad news is people will complain about Chinese doto. Good news is DK are not involved.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 4, 2014)

@Leo
Better option: kick kabu, get YaphetS and switch roles when necessary


----------



## Hustler (Jan 4, 2014)

Yaphets to offlane?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 4, 2014)

Better sack Zhou in offlane and get YaphetS safe lane ala DK style.

I'm actually going to make a blog about how to play Ember effectively just for you 

Plus, I'm nearly done with my Doom guide


----------



## Rios (Jan 4, 2014)

Who needs guides, just go with your gut feeling


----------



## Hustler (Jan 4, 2014)

I don't like Ember, will never play him again.

I'm gona learn Earth but by the time I get the hang of him, he'll be nerfed to oblivion.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 4, 2014)

@Rios
Made a pseudo guide back in another forum, no one used  [maybe because the forum was nearly dead or something]

@Leo
From a scale of Meepo to Earth Spirit, how badly do you hate Ember?


----------



## Hustler (Jan 4, 2014)

I really hate Earth Spirit the most atm. I don't think I even hated prime Drow, Huskar and SB this much. 

This guy is just a piece of shit.

I just can't play Ember, I don't hate the hero lol.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 4, 2014)

Tried Earth Spirit as a support. Even though we lost because I wasn't "skilled" enough in handling him, I felt he was ridiculously powerful.

Why the fuck does WinteR pronounce MMY as MAMOYA/MAMAYA?!


----------



## Hustler (Jan 4, 2014)

That's what MMY stands for, means Fuzzy duck


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 4, 2014)

It sounds so awkward, mainly because mamaya means later in my language 

"Later relocates BurNIng to safety in time"


----------



## Hustler (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh 

Speaking of MMY



> *Q: Before you and Mushi joined, it could be said that BurNIng’s play played a part in DK’s losses. But after you two joined, BurNIng seems to not be as important in dictating the team’s results.*
> 
> *iceiceice*: I feel that this isn’t because BurNIng plays badly or whatever, more that our opponents are too weak, and don’t do what they should do. In the future I think BurNIng’s value will definitely show. Everyone’s role on the team is important, except MMY.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 4, 2014)

MMY should not tp support or pool iceiceice some regen for some time as punishment


----------



## Sansa (Jan 4, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pdAhFhPtu8[/youtube]


----------



## Rios (Jan 4, 2014)

What about iceiceice? Is he offlaning IRL too D: ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 4, 2014)

mother of God


----------



## Hustler (Jan 4, 2014)

Kuroky and Universe? 

No EE, no win


----------



## Rios (Jan 4, 2014)

mother of God.......who is Revenge?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 4, 2014)

Revenge is poseidon I think
Pbs is a turrible team, speed must be drinking themselves to sleep tonight


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 4, 2014)

I was hoping for PBS vs PR grand finals. EE slayers vs God Slayers 

Revenge is Poseidon? Hoping for their Drow picks then


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 5, 2014)

The real reason everybody hates Earth:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Vd5Gvt706E[/youtube]


----------



## Rios (Jan 5, 2014)

Titan are the new MUFC.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 5, 2014)

MUFC versus Titan, make it happen.


----------



## Rios (Jan 5, 2014)

At least Speed are better than Titan, thats something EE-sama should be proud of


----------



## Naisutime (Jan 5, 2014)

Is Meracle still the master rat?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 5, 2014)

PBS ratting>>>>>>>>>Meracle


----------



## Hustler (Jan 6, 2014)

Riki picked up by IG


----------



## Rios (Jan 6, 2014)

Am I late again for the matches  ?


----------



## Hustler (Jan 6, 2014)

IG stomped TongFu with Riki 

Its time for a shuffle, Zhou is not the carry he used to be.

Rios: Yup, its over. Tomorrow should be Alliance vs VG, be on time.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 6, 2014)

iG hopping aboard the Wisp train DK drove.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm seriously starting to think Ferrari is the best solo mid in the game. The guy always makes plays whether IG is winning or losing, he hardly feeds and plays tons of heroes.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 6, 2014)

Ferrari is the one of the most stable mid solos along with s4. Mushi goes on a tilt sometimes like iceiceice (see his Doom and SK games most recently). 

Arguably, Mushi>all skillwise because the guy is a monster in the laning phase if given equal to advantageous matchup. I don't know how the fuck he gets his CS so high in equal matchups.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 6, 2014)

Yeah, Mushi > all when it comes to raw skill but Ferrari is just too consistent and the way he carries IG even when YYF and Hao are feeding is amazing.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 6, 2014)

RTZ vs Mushi 1v1 TI4 
If RTZ wins, he fights iceiceice 

Also, is this Demon?


----------



## Hustler (Jan 6, 2014)

No, he's from a Korean group


----------



## Rios (Jan 6, 2014)

Ferrari not  only looks like Singsing but also plays mid. Mind blown


----------



## Hustler (Jan 6, 2014)

They're both about the same height too


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 6, 2014)

Singsing confirmed to be 430 

You heard it first here in NF, folks 

Now, we'll just wait for Bulba to confirm it.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 7, 2014)

I don't think anyone tells Bulba anything anymore. He can't keep a secret.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 7, 2014)

DK needs dinner in order to win


----------



## Rios (Jan 7, 2014)

Whats going on? Cant watch anything now.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 7, 2014)

DK outdrafted..

Oh well, G-League is still around the corner. Hope they use those losses for improvement


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2014)

Rios said:


> Whats going on?


iG >              DK


----------



## Rios (Jan 7, 2014)

DK won the more important tournament tho.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2014)

iG won TI2


----------



## Rios (Jan 7, 2014)

And failed to win a bunch of lesser ones.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Don't get impatient, Rios. DK is still far away from the All Star status its hyped to be but they'll reach that point soon.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 7, 2014)

Dk is the bane of DK


----------



## Rios (Jan 7, 2014)

They are participating in enough finals to satisfy me, no team can really rule them all at this point


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Gotta love that irony, Leo 

Looking for Void/OD/Ember items.


----------



## Rios (Jan 7, 2014)

I have Void and OD ones :33


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## Rios (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## Hustler (Jan 8, 2014)

I have common Void items


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 8, 2014)

HAHAHA Fnatic owning [A]. I guess they do play better without Era and H4nni 

Give me those OD and Void items


----------



## Hustler (Jan 8, 2014)

No way, Era and Hanni are their best players lol


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Also, lost a 70 min game with my nearly stacked Ember because the team had no patience (LD was taking up a significant amount of my farm and the enemy were farming our jungle)



Nearly 60k Hero damage from me but still lose  

I was joking, Leo


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## Rios (Jan 8, 2014)

lol not even 3k views?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm so fucking lazy, not finishing my Doom guide even though its easy and shit 

I need a motivation.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 8, 2014)

Doom Guide
Preparation (Have your stack pick cm and kotl) 
1.Jungle
2. Buy AGS
3. Buy refresher
4. Win game!


----------



## Rios (Jan 8, 2014)

I like Doom because he is so versatile when it comes to customization. Kind of like Alchemist but you can do a bit more than injecting steroids and throwing flasks at your head.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 8, 2014)

DOTA!


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 8, 2014)

Fanatic should drop era and hanni permanently and pick up demon and au
Clearly much better for it


----------



## Hustler (Jan 8, 2014)

Lol Fnatic always make the finals but they just can't seem to win it

If DK and Fnatic make it to the finals, will the tournament get cancelled? they're both cursed


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 9, 2014)

DK overcame their curse but with Demon on Fnatic, Mushi would throw.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 9, 2014)

This Yao Clock, jesus!

Oh wow, xiao8 leaving LGD for the dream team which will consist of members from TongFu and IG. I'm guessing Chuan and KingJ will be 2 other members. Get Zsmj out of TongFu please. 

LGD will be looking for a new offlaner or mid? YaphetS hopefully!


----------



## Rios (Jan 9, 2014)

No videos of the final?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Xiao8 was referring to his Dota 1 team which is called Dream Team, Leo.

But, if they're building a new dream team now, I hope it gels and it has ZSMJ.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 9, 2014)

Fnatic almost doing the impossible


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 9, 2014)

LGD respecting Demon's SF 

I hope DK drafts SF in G-League so DK won't be overrated as a first pick/ban


----------



## Naisutime (Jan 9, 2014)

Oh snap


----------



## Rios (Jan 9, 2014)

I guess she wasnt giving it to all team members. Changes shall be made indeed.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Probably role changes, not roster changes.


----------



## Rios (Jan 9, 2014)

Dont see how they can change their roles. EGM and Akke are great as supports, I doubt Bulldog can play anything but offlane......but then again, Loda used to be offlane before so maybe Bulldog as a hard carry?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 9, 2014)

changing roles would be a disaster for them IMO

Bulldog needs a 1000 games on a hero before he's very good (and even that doesn't seem to be enough any more), you think you can just put him on carry ?   multiple different carries

pls



maybe they change their captain/drafter role


----------



## Rios (Jan 9, 2014)

Changing the drafter seems like an insignificant change though, they need something bigger.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 9, 2014)

make EGM not wear a hat


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Its not really that bad if they swap Loda and Bulldog's role, [A] sometimes sack Loda's farm for AB.


----------



## Naisutime (Jan 9, 2014)

Well it's not like they have a gigantic pool of players to choose of either if they actually want to get roster changes.

After all the primary reason cited for kicking EE was that they wanted an all Swedish team cause it made communication easier


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm not gonna have mercy in pubs anymore, I'll just spam Ember Spirit games until I reach 5k MMR.

Naisu, you have Void or OD items? Give me them items


----------



## abc123 (Jan 9, 2014)

What's everyone's MMR? 

I have a feeling mine would be higher if I didn't play with my friends. Prob would help to play solo as well.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 9, 2014)

4.2k on average, just dropped down to 4180ish because of Earth Spirits every game every day. I think I could go higher if I wasn't submissive and just make calls but meh, I still have lots to improve on so I keep quiet.


----------



## Naisutime (Jan 9, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> I'm not gonna have mercy in pubs anymore, I'll just spam Ember Spirit games until I reach 5k MMR.
> 
> Naisu, you have Void or OD items? Give me them items



Not really.

I have like 2 OD staffs and some Void Bracers or something. Can't remember, I gave some of my shit away.



Rothwell said:


> What's everyone's MMR?
> 
> I have a feeling mine would be higher if I didn't play with my friends. Prob would help to play solo as well.



No idea, probably worse than before.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 9, 2014)

holy shite


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 9, 2014)

holly sheet someone gifted me this 

months ago >_>


----------



## Rios (Jan 9, 2014)

CHUAN  !!!

probably fake


----------



## Hustler (Jan 9, 2014)

I don't think IG will let Hao and Faith go easy, unless that guy pays shit tons.

Should just buy Ferrari for less than what they'll be paying for those two


----------



## Rios (Jan 9, 2014)

He has to buy Chuan and Zhou and force them to play together for the lulz.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 9, 2014)

idk, doesn't look fake, they've been buzzing awhile now, promising a Great Chinese Reshuffle in early February 2014


and yeah, it seems big moneyz would be the motivator for some of these transfers 



but I'm afraid it'll pretty much destroy current iG


----------



## Rios (Jan 9, 2014)

ok apparently Dendi's little brother is on my friend list 0_o


----------



## Rios (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Hustler (Jan 10, 2014)

Reddit's whose line is it anyway threads always kill me



> *Things you can say about Earth Spirit but not Miley Cyrus *
> 
> first pick material
> 
> ...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 11, 2014)

guys, how do you build a carry/semi-carry Silencer ? I played like 3 games on him lifetime


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jan 11, 2014)

Rothwell said:


> What's everyone's MMR?
> 
> I have a feeling mine would be higher if I didn't play with my friends. Prob would help to play solo as well.



4.2k with insta random. could probably get higher if i tried harder but i don't have the time nor do i want to put in the effort.


----------



## Rios (Jan 11, 2014)

Force Staff + Sheepstick

Force yourself near them, turn them into a sheep and wreck them. Same mechanics as Blink Clinkz.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 11, 2014)

Pretty Boy Swag = last hope of Murica for TI4


----------



## Rios (Jan 11, 2014)

Demon left, Merlini is enjoying the easy life of a streamer/commentator, Fear is way past his prime......yup, seems like it.


----------



## Naisutime (Jan 12, 2014)

Some fuckin' people

Apparently I lost us the game cause I didn't want to "gang" together with TA and Venge, both who went solo into the enemy jungle with every single player missing on the map and fed like 5 times in a row. Each.

Fair enough, maybe didn't have enough fight participation, but one disable and I'm pretty much dead.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 12, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> guys, how do you build a carry/semi-carry Silencer ? I played like 3 games on him lifetime



Treads, FS, Atos if you're snowballing, hex and Shivas


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 12, 2014)

@Flutter
Start as a support, don't die while getting int from teamfights and stack int items like what Rios and Leo mentioned.

Best attackspeed item is a Cuirass since it boosts your armor and you're paper anyway.


----------



## Rios (Jan 12, 2014)

Mask of Madness is just too good to pass up. Activate it then go into battle, you die so fast and the best part is your teammates wont flame you cause nowadays you get more flames for being a passive killstealer than a leeroy jenkins.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 12, 2014)

You get flamed for KSing? Doesn't happen to me


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 12, 2014)

Hustler said:


> Treads, FS, Atos if you're snowballing, hex and Shivas





Hyperion1O1 said:


> @Flutter
> Start as a support, don't die while getting int from teamfights and stack int items like what Rios and Leo mentioned.
> 
> Best attackspeed item is a Cuirass since it boosts your armor and you're paper anyway.


BKB ?


----------



## Hustler (Jan 12, 2014)

Don't be a pussy


----------



## Rios (Jan 12, 2014)

Cries for KS is what usually prevents me from playing as a Clockwork


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 12, 2014)

Your damage is survivability, nub


----------



## Naisutime (Jan 12, 2014)

Plz comfort me

My carrying has been turrible and I feed more kills as carry than support over the last few days...

The only positive thing I've gotten out of this is that roaming Ogre Magi is fuckin' boss.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 12, 2014)

wat


----------



## Rios (Jan 12, 2014)

Thats......not really a change.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 12, 2014)

did you see the Capitalist/Soe/Tobi push-ups ?


----------



## Hustler (Jan 13, 2014)

Why is everyone saying Ferrari is going to LGD? I don't want to get my hopes up  . I'd take Ferrari or PIS over xiao8 anyday.

I don't think Zsmj will ever go back to LGD.


----------



## Rios (Jan 14, 2014)

Damn every time I watch MVP they win.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 14, 2014)

Naisutime said:


> Plz comfort me
> 
> My carrying has been turrible and I feed more kills as carry than support over the last few days...
> 
> The only positive thing I've gotten out of this is that roaming Ogre Magi is fuckin' boss.



Don't take Multi until you're 9 or until you're team has 2 arcane boots.

Not enough mana for that mana cost increase yo.


----------



## HaxHax (Jan 15, 2014)

15-3 solo ranked.. Raking in the rating.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 15, 2014)

Speed vs Alliance soon but i'm sleepy


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 16, 2014)

Bye bye iG, hope DK sweeps over you in G-League

Ferrari and YYF though


----------



## Hustler (Jan 16, 2014)

Ferrari to LGD please!!!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 16, 2014)

nooooooooooo iG


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 17, 2014)

WinteR pls


----------



## Rios (Jan 17, 2014)

I hope they dont disband before G-league finals. We need confirmation on who is better, DK or iG.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Era looks gay in that pic. Seriously.


----------



## Rios (Jan 17, 2014)

who knows

[YOUTUBE]vDUjS0QDoe4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 19, 2014)

YEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!

BURNING YOUR RARES, IG FANBOYS!


----------



## Hustler (Jan 19, 2014)

Ice looking happy about winning again


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 19, 2014)

Will update the OP tomorrow for G-League victory

Will not update OP if [A] wins because I'm very biased 
Maybe for Na'Vi but not for [A]


----------



## Hustler (Jan 19, 2014)

Just realised Dk first banned Dk every game

Thank god! Ferrari wrecks them with that hero.


----------



## Rios (Jan 19, 2014)

Missed it again.....


----------



## Hustler (Jan 19, 2014)

VODs are out though


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 19, 2014)

I was mad. Now I'm happy.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 19, 2014)

Woops, spammed the wrong thread. I should go to bed.

I'm glad you liked it anyway


----------



## Rios (Jan 19, 2014)

Watched the three games. Cant say I enjoy this style of DotA that much, too many things on the screen running around to pay attention to everything


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 19, 2014)

wp NaVi

Alliance 



game 2 of Navi - Sigma is by far the best game of the tournament .. must watch

MVP = Funn1ks Nyx


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 19, 2014)

for some reason I just really like Starladders LANs

everyone (Navi, [A], Fnatic etc.) seem comfortable and familiar there .. with V1lat as well

except Sigma, they were nervous


the money was good this time too, ~135k $ prize pool and 62000 $ 1-st place


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 19, 2014)

Fuck, why did you delete it!

Goddamn it, Leo!


----------



## steveht93 (Jan 20, 2014)

starladder 8 final match was full of crap. Navi brought their A game but Alliance felt like they where playing another game. s4 in particular is not playing on his usual level. you get ganked once you better be careful and not get ganked twice. their play style is very passive against a team that likes to just snowball and take over games. only player that is now consistent is loda. 

2 month break they better get their shit togther.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 20, 2014)

> only player that is now consistent is loda.


you mean Akke


----------



## steveht93 (Jan 21, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> you mean Akke



have you seen his tusk and chen? puppy was rotating mid helping dendi at every possible chance while akke was afk farming the jungle. so far loda is the only consistent player on the team. this patch the jungle is not as useful as it once was back in 6.78. they are better off ganking or playing defensive and denying enemy team kills and xp than playing passive.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 21, 2014)

Loda is consistently above average, but that's it 

the problem with tusk was that it wasn't a carry tusk, but rather a support tusk 


although I'm honestly not sure how viable Tusk really is against tier1 teams .. I mean I love Tusk picks, but speaking seriously ...

barring a complete surprise element (which only works once) like in that 1-st game vs VG I'm not sure


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 21, 2014)

Tusk is underpowered. He needs more buffs, especially towards the CD of the Snowball and his abysmal stat gain

To show you how broken Tusk was before the nerfs:
First Batrider>>>>>>Pre-nerf Earth>Pre-nerf Tusk>>First nerf Bat


----------



## Hustler (Jan 21, 2014)

I haven't played Tuskar in eons but I remember playing him in Dota 1 ages ago, he was pretty damn strong.

What nerfs did he get?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 21, 2014)

> 6.79
> Frozen Sigil now requires a constant number of hits (3/3/4/4) instead of 200/220/240/260 HP (heroes hurt it for 1, others for 0.25).
> 6.78
> Snowball cooldown decreased from 24 to 21.
> ...



Those buffs that he's getting now ain't compensating for the monstrosity he was before.


----------



## steveht93 (Jan 21, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> Loda is consistently above average, but that's it
> 
> the problem with tusk was that it wasn't a carry tusk, but rather a support tusk
> 
> ...



so he is as good as a player a carry should be. they where banking on trashing funnik with the tusk pick since on paper alch+tusk is pretty much an ez kill. didnt work and they got stuck with a dead weight all game. the tusk pick actually costed them a team fight in the radiant jungle.


----------



## Rios (Jan 21, 2014)

Tusk is incredibly strong in pubs. At least I always stomp when I play him.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't think they did. I know naga got damage needed but I'm reasonably sure morph didn't

He was probably going to but he just got dropped so fast it was amazing. Also the scene needs more Tiny and less lifestealer


----------



## Hustler (Jan 21, 2014)

> 6.75
> Cast animation time increased from 0.3 to 0.45.
> Morph manacost increased from 20 to 30 mana per second.
> *Base damage decreased by 6.*
> ...



**


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 21, 2014)

looks like he did


----------



## Hustler (Jan 21, 2014)

Meracle still plays a pretty good one though. One can only wonder how much he could have done with Morphling prime.

Meracles new team is going to be with Xfreedom and HyHy, should be interesting. Hope he gels.


----------



## Rios (Jan 21, 2014)

Well that was funny. Had to play a support NS with courier + wards + bottle + urn + drums + heart. It was pretty cool, all this flanking and speeding across the battlefield


----------



## steveht93 (Jan 21, 2014)

the nerf that killed morph was the one where you cant do anything while in waveform. back then he could kill any support with the shotgun build without any risks what so ever. the 6 damage nerf was just so that he cant solo mid anymore.


----------



## Rios (Jan 21, 2014)

Thats right, increase his base damage and he'll be playable again.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 21, 2014)

Everyone should just play support Morph with a Kotl for quick levels in stacked jungles or support Alch for quick levels in stacked ancients/ganks.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 22, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2DjuH320E4[/youtube]

This iceiceice


----------



## Hustler (Jan 22, 2014)

Does MMR depend on the 10 matches you play? I still have like 8 remaining to determine my rating.

So tempted to play Windunner and Spectre for the rest of the 8 matches


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 22, 2014)

Basically your MMR was already set after your first 50-100 games, the 10 games required is only to calibrate your MMR. Don't be surprised to lose a lot or win a lot after the calibration phase because the calibration grossly inflates/deflates your MMR.

Also, my void/od items


----------



## Hustler (Jan 22, 2014)

I don't have any OD but I do have some Void, remind me when you're online.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm gonna be online now


----------



## Rios (Jan 22, 2014)

I am playing a games, where I am finishing 0 deaths with Sniper, so I guess my MMR is pretty darn low


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 22, 2014)

If your MMR is low and you have zero death sniper games, that is a contradiction. I think your MMR is up.


----------



## Rios (Jan 22, 2014)

you tell me

it was a mask of madness sniper too against zeus and riki
awful MMR means I am paired with awful opponents


----------



## abc123 (Jan 22, 2014)

Rios said:


> you tell me
> 
> it was a mask of madness sniper too against zeus and riki
> awful MMR means I am paired with awful opponents


Wow, everyone's anonymous but you... that's pretty much confirmation.


----------



## Rios (Jan 22, 2014)

naaah, this is a game I played with Naisu, as you can see there is only one other guy with a dotabuff profile beside us 3


and I am pretty sure Naisu has a higher MMR than me


----------



## Hustler (Jan 22, 2014)

Why do I live so far away? teaming up with you guys would be so much fun


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 22, 2014)

Fuck I can't sleep.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 22, 2014)

Its like 12 for you, who sleeps so early?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 22, 2014)

Well I have classes so fuck me.


----------



## Rios (Jan 22, 2014)

I found out that the less I sleep the sharper my brain is when I wake up.


----------



## Storminator Steel (Jan 22, 2014)

I can't stop picking Legion Commander.

She is just too fun.


----------



## Rios (Jan 22, 2014)

As fun as the Earth Spirit


----------



## Rios (Jan 23, 2014)

this image should be up every time you queue for a game


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 23, 2014)

Russians are not that bad guys, they're just....

Who am I kidding, I got screwed by random Russians a few days ago


----------



## Rios (Jan 23, 2014)

Kinda why I'll never play without a friend, Valve is a bunch of pussies who come up with lame excuses and will never improve the quality of experience if that means losing some potential Russians/South Americans/Pinoys.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm a Pinoy

I totally get what you mean


----------



## Rios (Jan 23, 2014)

awww shit, my apologizes, I was putting in more stereotypes just to illustrate a point


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 23, 2014)

Nah, no biggie, I was kidding 

Its typical for Pinoys to trashtalk, I even do it from time to time (only on LAN though)

EDIT: Pinoys love trashtalk because its a part of our gaming culture. Only a few of us actually get butthurt when trashtalked because most know its only for good fun.


----------



## Rios (Jan 23, 2014)

I am usually fine with Russians in game. In fact once I was losing and a Russian guy started cursing in voice chat. It was so hilarious I didnt mind the stomp at all 

The main problem is how Russians give a bad name to the rest of the cyrillic using community, to the point of calling everybody who uses cyrillic in their name for example a dumb Russian. 

In the end it goes both ways, one side is wrong because it has an awful gaming culture, which promotes trolling and insulting, the other side is wrong because they put every Eastern European country under the Russian flag.

In the end if there werent so many Russians it wont be that big of a problem to begin with


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 23, 2014)

Nobody has time to learn every bullshit euro country, especially with them always changing


----------



## Hustler (Jan 23, 2014)

Hyperion is the Pinoy Rotk


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 23, 2014)

For some reason we get quite a few Russians on the South African server. I don't know why they even use that setting...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hustler said:


> Hyperion is the Pinoy Rotk



Not so sure what I feel about this


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 24, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHKKXnBrjhM[/youtube]

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT


----------



## Hustler (Jan 24, 2014)

Didn't you know about his piano skills?

Does Naisutime.bfc stand for Naisutime bum fucking cunts?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 24, 2014)

I thought BFC stood for best friend's club. 

Replace bum with butt


----------



## Hustler (Jan 24, 2014)

Really? Naisu has best friends? doubt it.

Pretty sure its butt fucking cunts.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 24, 2014)

He queues a lot with some guy called Muros.

Naisu, can you hear us? Post and play already


----------



## Hustler (Jan 24, 2014)

Its his butt fucking buddy. 

My winrate dropped so bad


----------



## Naisutime (Jan 24, 2014)

Hustler said:


> Didn't you know about his piano skills?
> 
> Does Naisutime.bfc stand for Naisutime bum fucking cunts?



It stands for Begers Fan Club

It's just a group my IRL friends who play Dota created for fun.



Rios said:


> naaah, this is a game I played with Naisu, as you can see there is only one other guy with a dotabuff profile beside us 3
> 
> 
> and I am pretty sure Naisu has a higher MMR than me



Wouldn't be so sure of that, I'm only 3,4.-5k in ranked team MM.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 24, 2014)

I was just messing with you, I missed your ass


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 24, 2014)

Naisu has 3.4k MM team MMR but has 6k solo


----------



## Naisutime (Jan 24, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Naisu has 3.4k MM team MMR but has 6k solo




I'll probably never play enough solo queue games to get a number on my solo MM



Hustler said:


> I was just messing with you, I missed your ass



pek


----------



## Hustler (Jan 24, 2014)

Naisu is an Earth Spirit picker


----------



## Naisutime (Jan 24, 2014)

Such accusations

I'll confess to being an LC picker tho.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 24, 2014)

I will never forget about your PL picking ways :33


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 24, 2014)

If you aren't 6 slot by 30 mins you have no business picking cancer lancer


----------



## Hustler (Jan 24, 2014)

Naisu is the best cancer player, he's also known as the Norwegian rat.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 24, 2014)

I am a spirit breaker picker

It is my shame and greatest pleasure


----------



## Hustler (Jan 24, 2014)

All of you are filthy


----------



## Naisutime (Jan 24, 2014)

Hustler said:


> Naisu is the best cancer player, he's also known as the Norwegian rat.



Not gonna lie, most of my Lycan games recently degenerates into ra[A]t'ing with BOT's and Necros...



Hustler said:


> I will never forget about your PL picking ways :33



Dis guy...It's at least 1 month or more between each time I pick PL


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 24, 2014)

Zhen said:
			
		

> I am a spirit breaker picker
> 
> It is my shame and greatest pleasure



Mine is Zeus...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 24, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> I am a spirit breaker picker
> 
> It is my shame and greatest pleasure



Ember for me. No day that I waste playing passes without picking him once.


----------



## abc123 (Jan 24, 2014)

I don't think I've ever been more bored in Dota than playing Brood just now.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 25, 2014)

Brood is a 1 note hero.
Like anti-fun


----------



## Rios (Jan 25, 2014)

Bloodcyka best hero.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Dagon 5 Ethereal Brood is the new meta.

I am serious


----------



## Hustler (Jan 25, 2014)

Pinoys in a Korean team, wut?

The offlaner just wrecked Blitz and co


----------



## Rios (Jan 25, 2014)

Gotta watch me some Korean DotA. Those guys made it big in LoL, interested to see if they'll wreck the scene here.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 25, 2014)

Korean are ass at dots

Pure ass


It is fun watching them suck at an esport after sodomizing StarCraft


----------



## Rios (Jan 25, 2014)

relevant
[YOUTUBE]KwlAYoBGFyo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rios (Jan 25, 2014)

wow I think thats the first time I see Timber with blink dagger

makes me feel slightly better when I play blink Anti-mage


----------



## Rios (Jan 26, 2014)

iceiceice streaming!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 26, 2014)

why are there 40 STR and 40 AGI items in Dota, but no 40 INT item ? 



also :
1v1 duel between 2 same hero lvl25 carries .. 1 of them is the "normal" 6-slotted optimal carry build (no rapier, aegis or cheese allowed .. some boots are obligatory), the other has 6 rapiers .. who wins in a 1v1 fight ? does it depend on the carry used ?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 26, 2014)

Guinsoo is 35 int, that's close enough 

The type of carry depends. 6 rapiers are nothing against an optimized Void or a 6 Butterfly PA


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 26, 2014)

6 butterflies is not a typical PA build, so it's not allowed  .. 1 BFly at most for her  .. same goes for Scythe of Vices (well, maybe some carries build it rarely )

but I see your point about type of carry

which carry can win with 6 rapiers then ? IMO it would favor ranged carries, because those don't have built-in bashes (not counting snipers thing) and aren't typically likely to build bashers or abyssals .. although there's still satanic to consider 


how about 2 scenarios:

1) the 2 carries are allowed active items usage (satanic, abyssal etc.), but of course that only applies to the optimal build, 6 rapiers have no items to use

2) they are not allowed active items, only right click (skill usage still allowed)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 26, 2014)

idea for an OBD thread ? 




> 6 rapiers are nothing against an optimized Void


these are mirror matches, it would be Void vs Void and IIRC Void can't be affected even by enemys Chrono  (?) .. so neither of them would be frozen in time


----------



## Rios (Jan 26, 2014)

Pudge with 300+ kills. It has been done before.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 26, 2014)

Heaven's Halberd in an optimal item build wrecks every 6 Rapier carry. No HH means that you have to have a Butterfly, Cuirass or a Blademail.

Right click vs right click, I favor the optimal item build only if Abyssal and Butterfly/Cuirass are both present in the optimal inventory or if the heroes have innate evasion/damage prevention

Does Lone Druid get 12 Rapiers in a mirror matchup? 

Any idea for an OBD thread?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 26, 2014)

I meant do this as an OBD thread 


I forgot about HH  ok


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 26, 2014)

Just make Lightspeed Anti Mage vs Lightspeed Haku and be done with it


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## Rios (Jan 26, 2014)

Now low priority is much friendlier. Just take your stack of 4 Russians on an easy bot match and go all mid. 5 10 minute long games and you are out.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 26, 2014)

I play LP games like normal games and pick Sniper


----------



## Rios (Jan 26, 2014)

Actually since the LP pool is significantly lower quantity it is perfectly possible to have better games there, instead of the normal priority. I can totally dig that theory, already had a bunch of great games.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 26, 2014)

that's the idea


----------



## abc123 (Jan 26, 2014)

Pink = me on an alt.

Game decided for me .


----------



## Hustler (Jan 26, 2014)

**


----------



## Rios (Jan 26, 2014)

I've played all kinds of crap as a solo middle, including Spectre. Seems like people at lower levels are afraid to be mid cause of the myth that your solo mid must be the best player......or they just dont want to be pestered with the constant "gank plox" .


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 26, 2014)

> 1v1 duel between 2 same hero lvl25 carries .. 1 of them is the "normal" 6-slotted optimal carry build (no rapier, aegis or cheese allowed .. some boots are obligatory), the other has 6 rapiers .. who wins in a 1v1 fight ? does it depend on the carry used ?



Legion with 6 rapiers beats everyone. I learned the hard way what happens when you disarm before duel.



> I've played all kinds of crap as a solo middle, including Spectre. Seems like people at lower levels are afraid to be mid cause of the myth that your solo mid must be the best player......or they just dont want to be pestered with the constant "gank plox" .


In my case its the later. More concentration and movement required, not to mention rune control. Incidentally, the people crying for ganks seem to be the ones that invariably push the lane to far every time.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 26, 2014)

year of the pony 


when is this ?


----------



## Rios (Jan 26, 2014)

Seems like they will be releasing Pit Lord. The rest is some crap I dont understand.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 26, 2014)

Pitlord...hm I guess the prose sounds kinda like his abilities but its a bit vague that its him. Also seems like there will be a spring map.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 27, 2014)

For some reason I thought Rios plays a lot more

Pitlord will break the meta when he comes to CM with his ultimate.


----------



## Rios (Jan 27, 2014)

I have like 250 games ever since I got DotA 2, I have way too many games to play, cant concentrate on just one XD


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm coming up on 1000 games/matches of dota2 now. I have unopened games on my shelf by contrast, lol.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 27, 2014)

Empire not banning Sing Mirana, smh!



Rios said:


> I have like 250 games ever since I got DotA 2, I have way too many games to play, cant concentrate on just one XD


Yeh just clicked on your profile. I get bored of games quickly, Dota is the only game i've played for so long.


blacklusterseph004 said:


> I'm coming up on 1000 games/matches of dota2 now. I have unopened games on my shelf by contrast, lol.



Well past 1000, Hyper the highest amongst us I think.


----------



## Rios (Jan 27, 2014)

If I am going to buy a game I have to make sure I'll spend at least 50 hours playing it.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 27, 2014)

Bloody long time, I play 2 hours and then let my brother take over

Lakelz still playing the best Morph, Pinoy Rotk must be proud.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 27, 2014)

I am pleased Lakelz. I am pleased.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 27, 2014)

> Yeh just clicked on your profile. I get bored of games quickly, Dota is the only game i've played for so long.


That's the strength of the game I think, high replay value without the need for drastic amounts of additional content. Not to mention the fact that lends itself to being a strong esport with a good skill/luck ratio with clutch moments.


----------



## Rios (Jan 27, 2014)

8 games winning streak, beat my previous one, good times 


its extremely likely it wont last so whoever wants a tough game better party up with me


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 27, 2014)

Looks like I'm favoring Slardar over other heroes this week with the exception of my Skywrath


----------



## abc123 (Jan 27, 2014)

Lost 8 out of the last 10 games.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 27, 2014)

Went on a losing streak earlier. People kept farming every time I get a pick off with my Skywrath. It went on for so long that I had 20+ kills and 4 deaths and we still lost


----------



## Rios (Jan 27, 2014)

Skywrath reminds me of AA. Both heroes require excellent positioning and hardcore spam of abilities. They are both pretty hard to master too.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 27, 2014)

AA is easier though because he's a bit tankier plus he has better right clicks.


----------



## Rios (Jan 27, 2014)

He still needs to constantly spam 4 targeted spells, one of which is a global. Maybe he has an easier early game but later on things even out.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 27, 2014)

Terrorblade


----------



## Hustler (Jan 27, 2014)

Nice but his horns though..


----------



## Rios (Jan 27, 2014)

Here we go guys, the legendary Shadowblade + Dagon combo. Go get as low as possible by hitting Roshan, Shadowblade into their jungle and look for a target on full health, Sunder and Dagon for the win.

Even easier now with smoke of deceit.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 27, 2014)

aaww yesssssssssssss


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 27, 2014)

> New For This Update
> Random Ability Draft
> Trade the organized chaos of Dota 2 for a taste of pure bedlam! Unlocked at level 11, in this mode each player is randomly assigned a hero, and each hero's abilities are placed into a pool. Players then take turns choosing which abilities their hero will bring into battle. Behold the majesty of a Pouncing Pudge, witness Axe fumbling with Psi Blades, and experience the terror of Illusory Orb Magnus.




Faceless Void

    Chronosphere cooldown reduced from 120/110/100 to 120/100/80
    You now have 1000 movement speed and phase while you are in Chronosphere
    Timewalk manacost reduced from 120 to 90


----------



## Rios (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh shit son, Broodmama got hit hard by the nerfstick.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 27, 2014)

Sniper

    Take Aim range bonus increased from 80/160/240/320 to 100/200/300/400 



Tinker

    Added Aghanim's Scepter: Doubles Laser cast range and Heat-Seeking missile count 



Blink Dagger

    Blink no longer has a manacost


----------



## Rios (Jan 27, 2014)

> Lion
> Aghanim's Scepter now causes Finger of Death to hit units within a 200 AoE of the primary target



If this wasnt an official source I'd be calling bullshit on this. Hello Magnus + Lion!


----------



## Hustler (Jan 27, 2014)

Sniper might as well farm from the fountain


----------



## DeathScream (Jan 27, 2014)

can't you see that magnus/Enigma + lion with Scepter will be the most putrid and nasty team combo EVER?


----------



## Rios (Jan 27, 2014)

> Morphling
> You can now cast and attack while in Waveform



They are going a full circle now


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 27, 2014)

I will ride that 6.80 Lion so hard


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 27, 2014)

blink w/o mana cost - get it every game


----------



## Rios (Jan 27, 2014)

> Necronomicon
> Necronomicon units bounty increased from 100/125/150 to 100/150/200
> Necronomicon units armor reduced from 6/8/10 to 4
> Necronomicon cooldown increased from 80 to 95



fighting rat doto one OP item per patch


----------



## Hustler (Jan 27, 2014)

They keep trying to make Bloodcyka happen but it will never

Windrunner never gets any majors buffs or nerfs, its boring


----------



## Rios (Jan 27, 2014)

That ultimate buff was pretty major.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 27, 2014)

I take stats over her ultimate or leave it at one just to push down towers

So not a big deal for me


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 28, 2014)

- Sunder seems broken. I can't remember playing against Terrorblade so not sure how it's supposed to be countered.
 - Random ability draft looks bananas. Medusa with a different nuke might be cool...
 - I like the penalties for All Pick. People afk in pick while the creeps are spawning is fucking annoying. A stiffer penalty for not readying up would be welcome as well.
 - The Beastmaster buff might be funny. Not sure what the cool downs are but having a shit load of hawks would be amusing.
 - Brewmaster one is nice, that cooldown was painfully long.
 - Brood one is justified and over due. It means I don't have to be subjected to seeing 3-4 people on my team wasting their time chasing Brood through the bushes while I'm trying to hold towers elsewhere by myself.
 - ES doesn't seem like that much of a nerf, won't earthspirit players just change how they combo?
 - Even though I don't FV, I kinda like that buff.
 - Glad for forge spirit nerf, those things hit way too hard and were far too difficult to kill for a normal spell.
 - Love the Jakiro buffs. Dual breath is awesome now
 - lol, Lion. not sure why Ice Frog thought this was necessary
 - yay mana shield
 - lol, SB players must be relieved. I remember that Fail's of the Week where a ES kept juking netherstrike using fog. Sad cow.
 - Tinker aghs blew my mind. Is this the first hero that has normal spells rather than ulti altered by aghs?
 - Veno needs a nerf to his wards dps. Those are too strong at the moment.
 - like all the item stuff except tranquil boots. They're as fast as BoTs now but they still have the same stupid mechanic


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 28, 2014)

You counter Sunder by not being in range from it in the first place. Its has a pathetic cast range.


----------



## Higawa (Jan 28, 2014)

Finally terrorblade  But I still wait for Pitlord


----------



## Rios (Jan 28, 2014)

The Invoker, Earth Spirit and Drow changes were great tbh.

Necrophos and Witch Doctor hitting units in the fog is huge.

Nobody is concerned about the weird changes to Leshrac, Lycan and Meepo?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 28, 2014)

who plays Meepo except Notail 




> - Glad for forge spirit nerf, those things hit way too hard and were far too difficult to kill for a normal spell.


+++

played a Timbersaw game yesterday, and those tings took more of my HP in general then the Invoker himself or even the enemy Mortred .. and I couldn't kill them off easily


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Quas Wex is more fun, draining mana and throwing people in the air


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 28, 2014)

so... when is 6.80 update out?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 28, 2014)

Rios said:
			
		

> Nobody is concerned about the weird changes to Leshrac, Lycan and Meepo?


I encounter so few Leshrac players that I guess those changes haven't really registered with me yet. As for Lycan, I tend to favour Howl over wolves so I don't read too much into it. Plus I read somewhere that this doesn't really address pre lvl 5 Lycan which is the problem apparently. Meepo, meh, you either have the team to deal with him or you don't, kind of like PL.



			
				Flutter said:
			
		

> who plays Meepo except Notail


lol, I tried my hand at the basic, blink>net>poof combo but I keep fucking it up. It does take quite a bit of getting used to and the hero isn't interesting enough for me to play it often enough. (I can't really michael to save my life)



> played a Timbersaw game yesterday, and those tings took more of my HP in general then the Invoker himself or even the enemy Mortred .. and I couldn't kill them off easily


Yeah, those things are worst nightmare when I'm playing support. Invoker can basically just set them on me and go do his own thing while I'm completely zoned out of the fight. I don't think any support can trade hits with them and have to use nukes to get rid of them.


----------



## Rios (Jan 28, 2014)

iceiceice plays Meepo better than most because of his SC2 experience


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 28, 2014)

6.80 will be probably out in the next few days.


----------



## Rios (Jan 28, 2014)

I'd much rather have the changelong immediately before the release or like 1 day before it. Such a tease


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 28, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> 6.80 will be probably out in the next few days.



so there's not a definite date to when it's coming out?


----------



## DeathScream (Jan 28, 2014)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> I encounter so few Leshrac players that I guess those changes haven't really registered with me yet. As for Lycan, I tend to favour Howl over wolves so I don't read too much into it. Plus I read somewhere that this doesn't really address pre lvl 5 Lycan which is the problem apparently. Meepo, meh, you either have the team to deal with him or you don't, kind of like PL.
> 
> 
> lol, I tried my hand at the basic, blink>net>poof combo but I keep fucking it up. It does take quite a bit of getting used to and the hero isn't interesting enough for me to play it often enough. (I can't really michael to save my life)
> ...



dude go play i doesn't matter if you guy or get in that uncle Pibay store but go play the ol war 3 dota, TB is a great and flexble Hard Carry

also sunder is made to fuck up good those beefy tanks or glass cannons


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 28, 2014)

So some idiot leaked a WIP Terrorblade image


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## DeathScream (Jan 28, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> So some idiot leaked a WIP Terrorblade image



it happened before with failbaddon, Skywrath and Elder Titan, its when they remade Titan's face and Failbaddon's appearance because the people didn't like it

for now Terrorblade is Fine, they loved it, its a Intentional Leak to see the reaction


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Not intentional. Cyborgmatt and wyr are very upset.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 28, 2014)

deathscream said:
			
		

> dude go play i doesn't matter if you guy or get in that uncle Pibay store but go play the ol war 3 dota, TB is a great and flexble Hard Carry
> 
> also sunder is made to fuck up good those beefy tanks or glass cannons


Que? What does that have to do with what you quoted?


----------



## DeathScream (Jan 28, 2014)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> Que? What does that have to do with what you quoted?


ah crap i quoted the wrong post

about terrorblade looks some videos about him, he's preety good, i played with him a long time ago, Flexible, competent and OP in the right hands


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 28, 2014)

from gaf             .



Cyborgmatt said:


> The Perfect World guys jumped the gun a bit and have announced the new Replay Takeover mode to their user base.
> 
> Basically when watching a replay you will have an option of instantly creating a lobby from that point in the replay. You can then get 10 people in the lobby and play from where you timestamped the replay. Everyone locks into a hero from that team and you play out the rest of the match as you see fit.
> 
> This will only work on games after the New Bloom patch.


----------



## Naisutime (Jan 28, 2014)

-Beastmaster changes were kinda fun, Hawks are like wards now and you can have one on each half of the map.
-Carryshaker getting more and more legit, dat strength gain.
-DS gets and irrelevant buff.
-Lycan gets buff that doesn't really address the stages of the game where he is incredibly weak.
-Holy shit, I'm building aghs on Ogre now. _Current mana_, meaning he can cast it with like 10 mana, and it costs 6.
-Waifu change is okay, I'll probably start investing one point in it from now on.

An okay patch for my faves, the changes to Rosh and Necrobook changes hit Lycan kinda hard though and the "buffs" doesn't really make up for it.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 28, 2014)

Phoenix


----------



## Rios (Jan 28, 2014)

I like the new additional features.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 28, 2014)

> Items that have been purchased while dead can now be sold, if that item was bought during the same death. Previously, no items could be sold while dead.
> 
> Highlighting an allied Ward will now display its effective range.
> 
> Holding ALT and clicking on an ability will now issue a context-sensitive ping for that ability. This can be used to indicate whether the pinged ability is ready for use, if you do not have enough mana to use this ability, or to indicate the number of seconds remaining on that ability?s cooldown.


fuck me, they are pouring on the new stuff 

- new festival thing
- new gameplay/hero/item fixes (6.80)
- Terrorblade
- Phoenix
- new random abilities mode
- new Replay Takeover mode


----------



## Naisutime (Jan 28, 2014)

Feel like Volvo is paying us back for all those months around last summer where literally nothing happened.

Dat Luna set...Jizz.com.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 28, 2014)

patch notes from yesterday updated to include Phoenix



> Phoenix
> Fire Spirits Attack Speed slow reduced from 150 to 80/100/120/140
> Fire Spirits can now be cast during Icarus Dive
> Fire Spirits DPS reduced from 20/40/60/80 to 15/35/55/75
> Icarus Dive is now interrupted if you are stunned during it



also it seems Shadow Fiend is missing from the test client

remodel incoming?


----------



## abc123 (Jan 28, 2014)

Patch is live on test client. Phoenix/Terrorblade animations look awesome, except the attack for metamorphosis imo.


----------



## Naisutime (Jan 28, 2014)

Wait, could it be possible that the animal above the TA head is a new Lycan form?

Riot, plz.


----------



## abc123 (Jan 28, 2014)

Went 16/1/8 first game as Terrorblade, although other team were somewhat bad.

Still, sundering allies to get back to full hp--I forgot how good it felt.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 28, 2014)

hmm


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 28, 2014)

so what are the item builds for TB and Phoenix ?


----------



## Rios (Jan 28, 2014)

I am itching to play Slardar now. The blink dagger and bash changes are incredible.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 28, 2014)

Phoenix looks bad ass but its one of those heroes that you'll see a lot of when he's released but nothing of after few weeks



Fluttershy said:


> so what are the item builds for TB and Phoenix ?



Terrorblade is mostly stat items. Manta/SNY, Skadi, Daedalus etc. I forgot about Phoenix but somewhat of a mix between Timbersaw and Visage I think, medallion, shivas, hex etc. Farms like a turd though.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> so what are the item builds for TB and Phoenix ?



Phoenix: Mek, Arcane, Pipe (standard support items) or Radiance route

TB- Manta, BKB, Butterfly, Crit. He pushes towers quickly so Desolator and Cuirass are optional. Skadi is the penultimate item on him. Butterfly stacking on him is legit


----------



## Rios (Jan 28, 2014)

Drums + SnY for me. Then advance into Skadi.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 28, 2014)

Drums is one of those items that makes me feel invincible. I try to get it on every hero .


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 28, 2014)

Drums is statically the most solid item in the game besides gg branches


----------



## Rios (Jan 28, 2014)

I also love Vanguard, dont care about the people calling it shit.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 28, 2014)

Phoenix looks promising.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Eww Vanguard user



Phoenix+Invoker Deaf Blast = Cataclysm


----------



## Naisutime (Jan 28, 2014)

If only you could disassemble Vanguard...

Played with 2x Bounty's today...All of them builds that fucking Battlefury, not gonna complain about their performance tho since mine was absolute shit.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Flame them if you want to, you're anonymous anyway


----------



## Naisutime (Jan 29, 2014)

Plz...I only flame if others talk trash while being the the very reason for why we're losing a game.

Random flaming is so beneath me.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 29, 2014)

Naisu doesn't flame. He sweet talks them and once they're seduced, he calls his butt fucking club


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 29, 2014)

Leo, play nao


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 29, 2014)

Srsly, fuck this game, fuck this MM, fuck the noobs, fuck the 5 stacks, fuck everything.


----------



## Rios (Jan 29, 2014)

I never complain in all chat, its a sign of weakness


----------



## abc123 (Jan 29, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Srsly, fuck this game, fuck this MM, fuck the noobs, fuck the 5 stacks, fuck everything.


I have been pretty annoyed lately with matchmaking. In almost every one of the last 15-20 games I've been with idiots.

e.g. a  with 1500 hours on Dota 2 who never hit one single person with his ult, a Kunkka who never once hit a single boat... this shouldn't be happening at ~3500-4000 and above MMR. There's always at least one who just ruins the fun when they fail so hard.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 29, 2014)

Me and Hustler played earlier and I played with 400 ping, here's what happened:

Game 1 Dire Team: I'm Skywrath, Hustler's Spec and some idiot decided to random and get Earth Spirit. He proceeds to ask for swaps because he says he doesn't know shit about Earth. We got an Ench who afk farmed jungled and never helped Hustler against a solo match up vs Timbersaw. Earth didn't repick and proceed to feed mid against Lion and  my lane mate Tusk proceed to whiff the easiest Shards and die to a Dragon Knight by not Snowballing to a creep in range. LOSS



Game 2: Game started with me Ember mid and feeding mid Nyx 2 kills early on because of BM spamming Axes like some madman. I get a solo rebuttal kill later and we proceed to take a massive kill lead over the enemy team (me and Hustler were ganking like madmen ofc). Things went well until 20 mins where every time I'd get a kill, everybody would go farm instead of pushing the tier 2. It seems everyone was scared of the Nyx except me and Hustler. Result? Their superior mid game lineup caught up with us (their Slark was getting consistent trades with us) and we lost. Worst of all, we had a Proph and we couldn't take a Tier 2 because the NP built an Orchid instead of Necro. Orchid would be good if not for the fact that it gets purged by Dark pact.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 29, 2014)

To be fair, the 2nd game was better than the first. I should have started giving commands instead of being quiet all game.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 29, 2014)

I played a solo game after where our solo mid Invoker said he had a phone call and just sat the fountain for 5 minutes while Viper pushed the tower and ganked all over the map. We were doing fine even with a man down and then Invoker decides that he's going to quit on us, Morphling must have been on the same party, he said "Invoker rage quit, bye!" and left.

I was speechless.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 29, 2014)

Fuck Dota 2, I'll play Pokemon Black 2 for a week


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 29, 2014)

Rios said:
			
		

> I also love Vanguard, dont care about the people calling it shit.


I also like it, although I've only really found it useful against ranged carries that build deso, which is a case where one might rather opt for blademail. I dunno.



			
				Rothwell said:
			
		

> e.g. a 0-14-3 warlock with 1500 hours on Dota 2 who never hit one single person with his ult, a Kunkka who never once hit a single boat... this shouldn't be happening at ~3500-4000 and above MMR. There's always at least one who just ruins the fun when they fail so hard.


I dunno if it's the same for you, but it seems like for the times I play, when the scenario you describe happens to me, it tends to be because my teammates are baked out of their minds. High as fuck, either off weed or something else.



			
				hyper said:
			
		

> Me and Hustler played earlier and I played with 400 ping, here's what happened:


 400? You decadent capitalist pig. The flagrant opulence...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 29, 2014)

I can adjust to 400 ping after 3 mins in game just so you know


----------



## Rios (Jan 29, 2014)

How is your ping 400? My ping to US East is a solid 200, cant imagine the distance between you two is that long.



blacklusterseph004 said:


> I also like it, although I've only really found it useful against ranged carries that build deso, which is a case where one might rather opt for blademail. I dunno.



Bristleback, pubbies love him


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 29, 2014)

400 ping in Aus, 300 ping in US West and East. Filipino internet logic


----------



## DeathScream (Jan 29, 2014)

here is worse

140 in warthunder US, but 250 in dota 2 USE... i mean DAFUQ?

in fact, why there's no warthunder thread here yet, that game is the shit


----------



## Higawa (Jan 29, 2014)

If you guys wanne play add me on steam 

martinie14

My last games always have been destroyed by people beeing afk and leaving 
Its so furstrating Im really nice and ask them if its their first time playing the hero, but instead of asking for help they are just leaving -.-
Its so dissapointing when the team carry cant carry and me as witch doctors has the most kills


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 29, 2014)

Higawa said:


> If you guys wanne play add me on steam
> 
> martinie14
> 
> ...



i know dat feel


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 29, 2014)

Higawa said:
			
		

> Its so furstrating Im really nice and ask them if its their first time playing the hero, but instead of asking for help they are just leaving -.-
> Its so dissapointing when the team carry cant carry and me as witch doctors has the most kills


Yeah, I'm hoping Valve will up the measures against people doing that. I was really glad that this current patch is starting to penalize people who waste time during the pick phase, although I think it could be even stricter, like losing 5-10 gold per second for not picking after the timer runs out.

The other thing that really needs more policing is people not readying up (which can be a huge waste of time if you're queuing), and people leaving for no good reason. I played a game like 2 days ago where some guy on my team serious just abandoned because the other team had picked Legion Commander. Not sure what kind of pussy goes and ducks different heroes, but this guy honestly not even scared to tank the abandon for something so stupid. That needs a serious penalty, but by that same score I wish Valve would also detect when someone has been dropped by the server rather than willfully leaving. Its happened to me a couple of times where the server just drops me for no reason and won't let me reconnect to the game, then it registers me as having abandoned even though my internet is fine and I am actively trying to reconnect. The client should detect that somehow.


----------



## abc123 (Jan 29, 2014)

6.80 is out!

I instapicked Terrorblade first game. Ez win


----------



## Rios (Jan 29, 2014)

I cant figure out when he is in ranged form and when he is in melee


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 29, 2014)

Just look at his hands if he has his blades or not.

People are underestimating TB due to his squishiness when in fact he gets +80 damage at lvl 7 due to lvl 4 Meta


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 29, 2014)

played a game on Sniper and on Void

farmed up a storm in both and won


feels good


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 29, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]stW3ELWs-nw[/YOUTUBE]

holy shit


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 29, 2014)

Man this sucks. The patch discussions are so interesting but I can't try any of it until next week.


----------



## Rios (Jan 29, 2014)

look at this, Kunkka has 2500 matches, 10 times more than me, and we are matched against each other


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 29, 2014)

Matches mean nothing, what matters is the skill level

Or maybe MM is just broken


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 29, 2014)

Pheonix is terrible
Terrorblade is god tier

Averages out to average update


----------



## Hustler (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 30, 2014)

Terroblade is the Rat King, just needs the Blink for ez escape


----------



## lucky (Jan 30, 2014)

i await the day techies is ported over.



the chaos.


----------



## Rios (Jan 30, 2014)

ICEICEICE IS PLAYING PHOENIX!!!


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 30, 2014)

iceiceice Phoenix? Reminds of me Frezix


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 30, 2014)

ice^3 is besto pek


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## Rios (Jan 30, 2014)

I did it! I randomed Terrorblade in -AP!


The hero is not that fun. Almost useless without his metamorphosis.


----------



## Rios (Jan 30, 2014)

but I gotta say TB + Alchemist is wicked

every time I am on low health just sunder the chemical rage Alch

instant profit


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 30, 2014)

Radiance Terrorblade, best Terrorblade.


----------



## Rios (Jan 30, 2014)

I dont like his skill synergy. The Q needs to have a bigger range. The whole idea of the hero being ranged with two very short range spells is weird.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 30, 2014)

TB is a hero who relies on dealing huge amounts of damage at long range. Reflection is your get away card if you're getting hammered at close range. The same can be said for Sunder.

Also, Shiva's Guard is a core on Phoenix. Get it always.


----------



## Rios (Jan 30, 2014)

iceiceice is gonna teach me now


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 30, 2014)

terrorblade is INSANE early game


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 30, 2014)

Rios said:


> I dont like his skill synergy. The Q needs to have a bigger range. The whole idea of the hero being ranged with two very short range spells is weird.



he'd be hax


----------



## Rios (Jan 30, 2014)

Not when Naisu plays him 

/jk of course


----------



## abc123 (Jan 30, 2014)

[youtube]SpVuGINcAB8[/youtube]


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 30, 2014)

Rothwell said:


> [youtube]SpVuGINcAB8[/youtube]



holy shit

hopefully i'll be half as good as him in the future sometime


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 30, 2014)

Iceiceice isn't a skill player he is a reflex player


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 30, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Iceiceice isn't a skill player he is a reflex player



mainly, yes.. but not entirely, that'd be absurd


----------



## Rios (Jan 30, 2014)

He just opened a level 190 chest. I didnt even know its possible to reach levels above 100


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 30, 2014)

Rios said:


> He just opened a level 190 chest. I didnt even know its possible to reach levels above 100



holy fuck

link? or was it on his stream


----------



## Higawa (Jan 30, 2014)

Im still updating, hope this is finished soon 

Wanne try this one
Lion

    Aghanim's Scepter now causes Finger of Death to hit units within a 200 AoE of the primary target


----------



## Higawa (Jan 30, 2014)

So updates on and I gotta say dagger without mana rocks


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 30, 2014)

so i just rebuilt my in home comp
so now i can run this

ty zaru <3

last time i played dota was in frozen throne

plz tell me we still have kardel, traxex, axe, juggernaut, axe, dragon knight, earthshaker, beastmaster, nevermore,  windrunner and cliiiiiiiiiinkz 

yes


----------



## abc123 (Jan 30, 2014)

Yeah we have those, the only heroes not yet ported are Arc Warden, Winter Wyvern, Oracle, Techies and Pitlord.

...Who's windrunner though?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 30, 2014)

man, Terrorblade has dat DPS and farm/splitpush presence 


need Michael skills for illusions management tho


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 30, 2014)

> Fireworks after thrones die
> Techies confirmed.


----------



## Naisutime (Jan 30, 2014)

Rios said:


> Not when Naisu plays him
> 
> /jk of course



Huehuehue

My first experience with TB hasn't been all that good tbh, I kinda feel like playing him like some kinda of PL/Spectre hybrid with Radiance and just r[A]t all day long.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 30, 2014)

he is a ranged carry Naga


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 30, 2014)

Yeah, watched some of ice^3 stream when he was playing TB and it was kinda boring to be honest. The hero also doesn't look as good as I thought it would in game. The silhouette and movement is a bit too similar to Doom. I think ice even conceded on the stream that his 3rd skill is giving way too much damage at the moment.


----------



## Rios (Jan 30, 2014)

TB is not the most interesting hero to play/watch. He is reduced to farming only when his strongest skill is on cooldown. Just another DK.

I still want to see the Shadowblade + Dagon combo though.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 30, 2014)

Rios said:
			
		

> I still want to see the Shadowblade + Dagon combo though.


lol, I don't think I share your excitement, especially when I'll probably have to play against it next week. I mean considering that even BKB doesn't stop Sunder, I'm not sure what exactly anyone is supposed to do about that combo. I lol'ed in the stream when ice was using Sunder to stop a tp, and then he just blew through the enemy hero with his demon form anyway.

I haven't been playing any games but what kind of scenarios have people actually been beating TB in?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 30, 2014)

Beating TB requires burst damage. He's squishy to magic damage until BKB. When he has BKB, just have your carry man mode with lifesteal because TB doesn't really get lifesteal most of the time. Kite him when he's low, he's gonna use Sunder.


----------



## Rios (Jan 30, 2014)

for lolzies meet the medic NS


----------



## abc123 (Jan 30, 2014)

Kill him before he even has chance to sunder. 

 - Chrono/Black Hole

(also just noticed the enigma has over 800 Invoker games )


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 30, 2014)

TB also sucks against a lineup that deals sustained damage. Think Necro/BB.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 30, 2014)

hyper said:
			
		

> Beating TB requires burst damage. He's squishy to magic damage until BKB. When he has BKB, just have your carry man mode with lifesteal because TB doesn't really get lifesteal most of the time. Kite him when he's low, he's gonna use Sunder.


Is that really what been beating him in this patch though? I mean the bkb thing is common for many carries unless you're Medusa or Naix, and does kiting really work when he has a Skadi up and he manta's in demon form and gets his retarded damage buff? Have people been beating a ganking TB that is just sb or blink jumping on people nailing them with Sunder?



			
				Roth said:
			
		

> Kill him before he even has chance to sunder.
> 
> - Chrono/Black Hole


That's kind of a skewed example though isn't it? I mean new FV can dbz speedblitz inside his chrono and he can drop it a hell of a lot more. What other carry has that level of teamfight control?


----------



## Rios (Jan 30, 2014)

Current AM with his retarded ultimate.

-get a phoenix in your team
-make him go into ulti, therefore forcing people to come close and start hitting the egg
-finish them all off with a mana void


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 30, 2014)

Either burst or sustained damage, black. From my experience in playing him, I've been struggling against teams with lots of heals because you're not killing anything fast enough and if you're chainstunned, you're doomed to die.

He's like any other carry being played today. Squishy but DPS oriented. The only things unique to him are his abilities to take your towers in a minute with maxed Metamorph at lvl 7 and Sunder allowing him to man fight and come out on top.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 31, 2014)

Terrorblade is OP as fuck :/


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 31, 2014)

ice3 said third skill will be nerfed


play him while you can


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 31, 2014)

I doubt Metamorphosis would be nerfed. Its already over a 2 min cooldown(its your real ultimate) and it goes away when you die (some abilities stick to the hero even after death).

If there was a nerf to TB, it'd be the Conjure Image in terms of damage taken


----------



## Rios (Jan 31, 2014)

Just checked some stats. Apparently TB has

- the highest base armor of all heroes(second highest is Ogre Magi, what the hell )
- the highest agility gain after Phantom Lancer(he is broken anyway)
- the highest BAT after Anti-Mage, so if his BAT doesnt change in Metamorphosis that means he is the highest BAT ranged hero

Pretty insane stuff.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 31, 2014)

wait 

wiki says TBs *melee*form BAT is 1.5 (that's pretty insane ), but in ranged it LOWERS to 1.6 .. so he's slower in ranged, wtf (still, pretty fast and with +80 dmg)


well, no wonder it's so easy to last hit and farm with him even in melee


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 31, 2014)

so - Diffusal on TB, yes or no ?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 31, 2014)

No Diffusal for TB. It doesn't work on ranged illusions. Only get it if you really want to purge stuff like Warlock's Golem, Ursa's Overpower or Guinsoo, Hex or other stuff that really needs purging.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 31, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> so - Diffusal on TB, yes or no ?



it seems kinda pointless, given the fact he already has a slow..


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 31, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> it seems kinda pointless, given the fact he already has a slow..



But Reflection has crap casting range


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 31, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> But Reflection has crap casting range



but still, i'd rather spend my money on somethin else than another slow with more range

diffusal is a situational item for TB at best


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 31, 2014)

Diffusal sucks on TB because of the range illusions not benefitting the manaburn. If it did work on range illusions, diffusal would be core.

Other than that, TB should build Diff if it helps him purge off purgeable things.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 31, 2014)

> It doesn't work on ranged illusions


oh yeah, right

for some reason I thought it works on ranged illussions too (since it works on ranged heroes)


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 31, 2014)

Tell me I'm not the only one who hates BKB.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 31, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Tell me I'm not the only one who hates BKB.



you are not


----------



## Hustler (Jan 31, 2014)

I appreciate Hyper for playing with me even though we lose all the time, the guy has so much patience for me


----------



## Rios (Jan 31, 2014)

he explains stuff all the time, its cool


----------



## Hustler (Jan 31, 2014)

I just played fucking support Timbersaw and fed hard because no other actual bloody support in my team wanted to buy any wards. Why do I always get those retarded players?

Hyper always watches my games and plays with me, do tell. I do play absolutely crap sometimes but...tell them about the Io last time.


----------



## Rios (Jan 31, 2014)

Should have tried my Medic Night Stalker.  It worked splendidly


----------



## Hustler (Jan 31, 2014)

I wish we could make an NF team, it would be so much better.

At least we wouldn't rage at each other


----------



## Naisutime (Jan 31, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Tell me I'm not the only one who hates BKB.




You're not. 

Such a boring ass item, but it's probably necessary. 



Hustler said:


> I appreciate Hyper for playing with me even though we lose all the time, the guy has so much patience for me



Move to Europe.

According to Dotabuff Rios and I has an 80% win rate so far this week


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 31, 2014)

lol, tried Europe West server again recently, just out of interest. 1000 ping even in low traffic periods. We seriously need new fiber between here and there.


----------



## Naisutime (Jan 31, 2014)

Ouch. I haven't tried playing from EU to other continents, but I imagine it must be awful


----------



## Hustler (Jan 31, 2014)

Naisutime said:


> Move to Europe.
> 
> According to Dotabuff Rios and I has an 80% win rate so far this week



I used to play US and Europe server with 500-1000 ping before the Strayan server came about.

Had enough, please be kind and play the Strayan or SEA server please


----------



## Rios (Jan 31, 2014)

Naisutime said:


> According to Dotabuff Rios and I has an 80% win rate so far this week



and we still havent decided who should support who


----------



## Hustler (Jan 31, 2014)

Me and Hyper have like 10% I think, get on our level.

Maybe because of our MMR, we get the weirdest team mates


----------



## Higawa (Jan 31, 2014)

Well Im always europe and sometimes US  Would like to play with you games, a NF team would actually be nice  Just the timezones are stupid 
I cant wait to open Level 27 Box


----------



## Rios (Jan 31, 2014)

Sometimes I feel like I am the guy with the least games played.


----------



## Rios (Jan 31, 2014)

lolololol Speed


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 31, 2014)

Higawa said:
			
		

> Well Im always europe and sometimes US  Would like to play with you games, a NF team would actually be nice  Just the timezones are stupid


I'll play offlane Magnus for us.

Out of interest, how would team NF lane? What is our hero pool? What is our strat? Anti-rat doto even when our opponents aren't ratting?


----------



## Rios (Jan 31, 2014)

I can be any role except for solo mid and jungle.


----------



## Naisutime (Jan 31, 2014)

Rios said:


> and we still havent decided who should support who



Just keep randoming and I'll pick around it



Hustler said:


> I used to play US and Europe server with 500-1000 ping before the Strayan server came about.
> 
> Had enough, please be kind and play the Strayan or SEA server please



Want me to try?



blacklusterseph004 said:


> I'll play offlane Magnus for us.
> 
> Out of interest, how would team NF lane? What is our hero pool? What is our strat? Anti-rat doto even when our opponents aren't ratting?



I play a mean Ogre Magi support

The only lane I really don't want is mid, safe/off/support/jungle would be okay with me.


----------



## abc123 (Jan 31, 2014)

I only random (apart from the recent TB picks) and can go any lane, although I dislike hard support. Probably best as carry.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 31, 2014)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> Out of interest, how would team NF lane? What is our hero pool? What is our strat? Anti-rat doto even when our opponents aren't ratting?



Ember mid/safe/off, Sky hard supp/mid/off, Disruptor hard supp/mid and Jugg off/safe

Those are the only heroes I think I can competently play today.

@Hustler


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jan 31, 2014)

ability draft is aids. downs people picking eclipse with no lucent beam and strength heroes getting sanity's eclipse.


----------



## Rios (Feb 1, 2014)

Honestly I hate Pudge more than BKB.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 1, 2014)

insane


----------



## Rios (Feb 1, 2014)

iceiceice played this yesterday

drafted a Pudge with Rot + Fiery Soul + Chemical Rage


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 1, 2014)

I thought DK players weren't allowed to play joke modes like Ability Draft or Wraith Night


----------



## Rios (Feb 1, 2014)

They are not allowed to play casually at all 0_0 ?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 1, 2014)

I remember an interview where they aren't allowed to play Wraith Night or Diretide or shit like that because serious business.

Though Ability Draft may circumvent that restriction. Or maybe because iceiceice is on Singapore and they're not scrimming so he's good to go for those things


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 1, 2014)

Okay, building Radiance on TB against heroes that kill illusions in a blink of an eye is not a good idea.

You guys have any suggestions on an item build that is solely focused on the hero and not the illusions?


----------



## Rios (Feb 1, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> I remember an interview where they aren't allowed to play Wraith Night or Diretide or shit like that because serious business.
> 
> Though Ability Draft may circumvent that restriction. Or maybe because iceiceice is on Singapore and they're not scrimming so he's good to go for those things



Thats bullshit. What you do in your free time is your business, or is it different when you are a professional gamer


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 1, 2014)

> You guys have any suggestions on an item build that is solely focused on the hero


regular carry build more or less ?

with BKB and Satanic I imagine


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 1, 2014)

Rios said:
			
		

> iceiceice played this yesterday
> 
> drafted a Pudge with Rot + Fiery Soul + Chemical Rage



I liked the ideas in Dendi's stream. He had AA with Sven stun and DP nuke, and someone on his team had DP with Brood web and QoP ulti. Later he had Alch with Duel.

Singsing's had a stupid Lich with leap, blink, toss and Song of the Siren. That didn't go well.


----------



## Rios (Feb 1, 2014)

Some pretty funky stuff you can do. Sven with reality rift + war cry + exorcism + witchcraft was one of the highlights


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 1, 2014)

man, I don't think I like TB *as much* as I thought I did 


definitely wouldn't call him OP


well, maybe if you illusion farm the whole map and get ridiculously rich, but that's so tiring


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 1, 2014)

I think I'll play more Void now


----------



## Rios (Feb 1, 2014)

One thing is true for ability draft - you stomp or get stomped.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 1, 2014)

Hm, I find now that if I jump into a stream and the person is playing ability draft I immediately leave. I mean it probably is fun to play but the clowniness makes it boring to watch.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 1, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> regular carry build more or less ?
> 
> with BKB and Satanic I imagine



Hmm, gonna try building him like Gyro with BKB>Butterfly 

Maybe a Manta or an MKB for extra deeps


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2014)

^ That is the coolest shit ever.

Build Satanic, SNY, Daedalus and MKB I guess


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 2, 2014)

Google searched Tusk with the expectation of seeing our Walrus Punching friend and this appeared:


----------



## Rios (Feb 2, 2014)

So any idea when a new hero will be made? I heard something about a monkey king, could have been trolling though.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 2, 2014)

> Chinese fireworks when games start
> Techies confirmed


On a related note, some were saying that SF is currently not in the selectable roster and may be undergoing a model change. Is this true? (I don't have access to client right now)


----------



## Rios (Feb 2, 2014)

He looks like a dog. Serious.


----------



## Rios (Feb 2, 2014)

sad part is....I can understand what it says


----------



## abc123 (Feb 2, 2014)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> On a related note, some were saying that SF is currently not in the selectable roster and may be undergoing a model change. Is this true? (I don't have access to client right now)


Nah, SF wasn't in the test client because they screwed up in changing some file paths. That was fixed half a day later.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 2, 2014)

Lost a 75 min game  using Bane.

I take all the blame.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 3, 2014)

Got carried by Leo because I had 700 ping Aus pek


----------



## Naruto (Feb 3, 2014)

Rios said:


> So any idea when a new hero will be made? I heard something about a monkey king, could have been trolling though.



I would play the FUCK out of a monkey hero.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 3, 2014)

^Secret boss of 6.79 is Sun Wukong, who used the Wendigo model in WC3

The fucker will come out sooner or later.


----------



## Naisutime (Feb 3, 2014)

Rios said:


> Thats bullshit. What you do in your free time is your business, or is it different when you are a professional gamer



Depends whether their practice regimen is like SC2 pro's in Korea or not. If it is, they could be practicing like 10-16 hours a day and not necessary have time for "fun" modes.



Hyperion1O1 said:


> Got carried by Leo because I had 700 ping Aus pek



Played Earthshaker with that kind of ping a couple of days ago.

Almost threw our game with terrible fissures


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 3, 2014)

naisu said:
			
		

> Played Earthshaker with that kind of ping a couple of days ago.
> 
> Almost threw our game with terrible fissures



lol, skill shots aren't real skill shots unless you're landing them on over 500 ping.


----------



## Rios (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Hustler (Feb 4, 2014)

Zsmj always trolling 

What a legend


----------



## Naisutime (Feb 4, 2014)

The horrors of solo queue.

4x Russians on my team.
- Mid clock maxed rocket flare first without a single lvl in cogs.
- Help TB and Veno get a fast FB in safelane and they still get rekt by Shadow Shaman and DP even without ganks from the Invoker.
- At 30m TB has boots, a wand and guess what, no bkb. First real item was Sange when we already were getting raped


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 4, 2014)

ZSMJ reaching iceiceice levels of trolling

Still not there yet


----------



## Rios (Feb 4, 2014)

Naisutime said:


> The horrors of solo queue.
> 
> 4x Russians on my team.
> - Mid clock maxed rocket flare first without a single lvl in cogs.
> ...




Should have waited for me


----------



## Naruto (Feb 4, 2014)

Antimage needs to be completely reworked:


Garbage ultimate.
Pathetic strength gain.
Useless spell shield passive (would be fantastic if his strength wasn't so fucking low).

Takes 30 minutes to start contributing at all, a complete non-factor before that mark. Sure, it's easy to snag a few kills by blinking in and grabbing the last hits, but lets be honest here: you're not creating kill opportunities, you're just leeching off of your team.

Despite all these shortcomings, he's not even on the list of hardest carries.

His entire hero concept is a complete failure. His low health pool makes him entirely susceptible to nukes and disables. You know who has those in bulk?

Mages 

TL;DR AM is just a split pusher that forces his team to 4v5 for 30 minutes.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 4, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0USytSCV4o[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZ7HKhHV-oU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJuC_2z0p-s[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAQKigqtAlc[/YOUTUBE]

Yes those are mostly BurNIng's but it still proves my point


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 4, 2014)

Point is he's not useless. He's a niche pick and the current playstyle favored today are those geared towards early aggression, fast pushes and 5 man deathballs.


----------



## Rios (Feb 4, 2014)

Thats why you only pick AM when you want to troll.

Or when you random


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 4, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjvl-aQhXYY[/youtube]

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 4, 2014)

Chloe is Funn1k


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 4, 2014)

Eizo cup yesterday had an intriguing matchup with EE on the AM and Silent on the new Faceless Void.The new chrono does seem to tip that matchup slightly in Void's favour.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 4, 2014)

Haven't seen that one although people were saying Singsing went Midas on TA after winning the lane so I guess that's more of the factor that they lost


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 4, 2014)

You got a link for that? Shitty net not working


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 4, 2014)

I want more Void picks


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 4, 2014)

hyper said:
			
		

> Haven't seen that one although people were saying Singsing went Midas on TA after winning the lane so I guess that's more of the factor that they lost



There a few factors that contributed to the loss, I was more just talking about the 1v1 hero matchup, since at that point in the game quite a few fights had AM and Void as sole survivors. Silent's build was also interesting in that he had Crystalis, Battlefury, I think he skipped MoM and went butterfly which seemed to work well with Backtrack (he hardly ever died), and he was wreaking havoc on TA and Batrider with Timelock. He also picked up a Manta which was interesting, when he dropped the chrono then u had Void plus his 2 illusions running around with 1000 ms hitting everything.

As for the loss itself, I think it had more to do with Speed failing to control Empire's supports when the Chrono was dropped. AA's spells were devastating with the Chrono and Invoker, Rubick and Nyx just kept controlling anyone who wasn't in the chrono.



> You got a link for that? Shitty net not working


Unfortunately not. It should be uploaded on JD's twitch by now though.



@Flutter: lol, yeah. The last time I can recall anyone picking a Void in any match that actually meant something was Xboct getting it in TI2. I still remember how the crowd lost their shit when Puppey came out with that last pick.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 4, 2014)

ez solution = kick EE, win TI4


----------



## Rios (Feb 4, 2014)

Speed are still as overrated as ever tho. I am sick of most commentators dick riding them every game.


----------



## Rios (Feb 4, 2014)

Look what the Koreans are doing, SF + Veno, let Roshan hit the wards and deny them. Free souls


----------



## Hustler (Feb 4, 2014)

Rios said:


> Look what the Koreans are doing, SF + Veno, let Roshan hit the wards and deny them. Free souls



Alliance did it a while back I think

Not sure if they started the whole thing


----------



## Rios (Feb 4, 2014)

Gotta say Korean games arent as bad as they used to be. Korean team for TI5 champion?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 4, 2014)

I kinda hope a CIS team (that isn't NAVI) can win one eventually. Their players are so insanely talented that I think it would be cool to see their playstyle vindicated.


----------



## Rios (Feb 4, 2014)

Not at all. Its just that so many Russians(and neighbors) play that there will be found some talent eventually.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 4, 2014)

^No, what I'm saying is they don't lack talent, they never have. The VP, Rox.KIS and Empire lineups have always been extremely strong in a single player skill basis. I just wish though that tactically they will find more success since I would love to see their playstyle prevail against the meta.


----------



## Rios (Feb 4, 2014)

They are too selfish for that


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 4, 2014)

Rios said:


> Gotta say Korean games arent as bad as they used to be. Korean team for TI5 champion?



Korean teams are like 4k MMR level right now


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Naruto (Feb 4, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Yes those are mostly BurNIng's but it still proves my point



One competitive player doing real well with antimage proves nothing, and every bit of criticism I laid on the hero still stands.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 4, 2014)

^I dunno man, I've seen that garbage ulti win plenty of games. Maybe you're just not playing him against good lineups (strength carries for instance shit on AM and what he does).

I'd still rate him as one of the hardest carries since he needs lots of farm but when he is online, no semi carry or magic burst-based hard carry can trade hits with him.


----------



## abc123 (Feb 4, 2014)

Naruto said:


> His entire hero concept is a complete failure. His low health pool makes him entirely susceptible to nukes and disables. You know who has those in bulk?
> 
> Mages


 Hence why he has a spell shield. 

A heart will make up for his shortcomings in strength gain.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 4, 2014)

Naruto said:


> One competitive player doing real well with antimage proves nothing, and every bit of criticism I laid on the hero still stands.



You mean your criticism that he's a shit hero is valid just because you listed his weaknesses?

I also disagree with garbage ultimate, that aoe mana based nuke is even bigger in area now.

Also, 30 min farming before contribution, what the hell are you smoking?

A good AM player gets 12-14 min battlefury and pumps out a manta at 20-25 mins. He can contribute early on in teamfights by proper TP reaction. Only bad players AFK farm to leave their team to 4v5 for 30 mins 

Those arguments could be made for Void and that faceless bastard contributes more than an AM early on because of Chrono.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 4, 2014)

Wait a minute, that last sentence came out wrong


----------



## Naruto (Feb 5, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Also, 30 min farming before contribution, what the hell are you smoking?
> 
> A good AM player gets 12-14 min battlefury





Are you contributing to teamfights with your battlefury or did you get the bfury to farm the jungle faster?

You know you're not getting manta before the 25 minute mark, and if you do, then you do it because your team is playing the game for you 4v5. And even when you do get the manta you're still in mere split push mode, because you need the heart to actually transition into a carry.



Hyperion1O1 said:


> Those arguments could be made for Void and that faceless bastard contributes more than an AM early on because of Chrono.



Except void carries harder and creates kill opportunities much earlier.



Rothwell said:


> Hence why he has a spell shield.
> 
> A heart will make up for his shortcomings in strength gain.



By the time you get the heart, your team has already been playing a little over half the game without you.

If you're with your team before manta, you're fucking useless anyway. Any kills you get were basically served to you. Is it worth being this much of a non-factor when there are so many other carries who outcarry you?

Maneuverability is AM's only real advantage.

But hey, whatever. This conversation isn't enriching either one of us and can only end poorly.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 5, 2014)

I said my last sentence came out wrong, why would you reply to it? 

Okay, let's clarify some shit

1. You get BF for faster farm. However

a. You can actually join fights before and after completing Battlefury (shocking isn't it?)
2. You push faster with BF so you get it. Towers go down in a minute if they aren't unattended 

2. You can farm sub 25 minute Manta. If you can't, then 

a. your team failed to create space
b. you failed to farm
c. your opponents are aggressive and are successful in doing so

3. Why wouldn't you be able to carry with only a Manta and BF in 26 mins?

a. Maxed Mana Break + Manta drains mana, making enemy supports useless
b. You don't manfight carries at this time unless you're really ahead or when the situation demands it
c. Your ult can annihilate nearly anyone when paired with Manta (connected to 3.a)

4. You don't need a Heart in some games, you only get it when there's a surplus of nukes and damage in the enemy team. BKB is an option too, you know

5. Maneuverability isn't AM's only advantage. He soaks up a couple of nukes easily and he and his illusions can do horrendous damage to supports. He also farms quicker than anyone so he gets tons of items and uses that item advantage to crush the enemy. He also leaves people with no mana, making them unable to cast spells.

That said, he is a NICHE pick. NICHE. You don't pick him against ultra push lineups or heavy pressure lineups. You pick him when you're sure the enemy can't adequately respond to split pushing or if you know they don't have an advantage in skirmishes.

But hey, if you want to stop our dialog, do so without a gif or some "conversation isn't enriching" crap or I'll interpret this as concession in your part.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 5, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> I said my last sentence came out wrong, why would you reply to it?
> 
> Okay, let's clarify some shit
> 
> ...



So he's a split pusher, as I already pointed out? Cool.



> 2. You can farm sub 25 minute Manta. If you can't, then
> 
> a. your team failed to create space
> b. you failed to farm
> c. your opponents are aggressive and are successful in doing so



So you can, provided your team is successfully fighting 5 people by themselves. Cool.



> 3. Why wouldn't you be able to carry with only a Manta and BF in 26 mins?
> 
> a. Maxed Mana Break + Manta drains mana, making enemy supports useless
> b. You don't manfight carries at this time unless you're really ahead or when the situation demands it
> c. Your ult can annihilate nearly anyone when paired with Manta (connected to 3.a)



Blink in, get disabled/nuked. You're a top priority target for the enemy team. Void initiates fights, you need Tidehunter/Earthshaker/Whatever and four free seconds of right clicking a dude before your ulti does anything and in most situations that gets you severely fucked.



> 4. You don't need a Heart in some games, you only get it when there's a surplus of nukes and damage in the enemy team. BKB is an option too, you know



BKB saves you from nukes and disables but it won't save you from an equally farmed carry. Not taking the point away from you, the BKB is a great choice on AM, but it sort of all comes down to this again doesn't it? Given equal opportunity, there are far too many carries that outshine AM.



> 5. Maneuverability isn't AM's only advantage. He soaks up a couple of nukes easily and he and his illusions can do horrendous damage to supports. He also farms quicker than anyone so he gets tons of items and uses that item advantage to crush the enemy. He also leaves people with no mana, making them unable to cast spells.



Soaks up nukes with a bf and a manta? Please. And you don't get to burn away enemy mana without being punished. You do it when you have a team that hands you kills on a platter.



> That said, he is a NICHE pick. NICHE. You don't pick him against ultra push lineups or heavy pressure lineups. You pick him when you're sure the enemy can't adequately respond to split pushing or if you know they don't have an advantage in skirmishes.



Feel free to provide a real example. No sarcasm here, just real curiosity.



> But hey, if you want to stop our dialog, do so without a gif or some "conversation isn't enriching" crap or I'll interpret this as concession in your part.



You can interpret it however you want if the validation is that important to you. Excuse me for not wanting to prolong a pissing contest where neither of us will budge an inch and we just keep repeating what we've already said in slightly different, increasingly hostile verbiage.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 5, 2014)

Why do you pick AM in the first place? You want a carry that simply punishes passive teams with overwhelming farm later on. How do you get farm? Clearing and pushing lanes, taking uncontested towers and getting your luxuries fast. You partially call that splitpush and partially call that hardcore farming. 

Gotta ask you something. When you say you blink in and die because you want to participate with AM, doesn't that mean you just don't know when to blink in and fight? Because it feels like you don't know how AM's teamfighting ability works 

Good AM players KNOW when to blink and when to fight. He's a reactive hero early on because he can't straight up man fight any early to mid game carries like Slark, Slardar, Ursa, etc. He waits for the enemy to blow a majority of their good spells and then blinks and kills the supports who have 2/3 of their mana gone from usage of spells. 

But if you're gonna make a point that you are trading your team's lives for your own by simply waiting for the enemy to use their spells on your team, that works for AM's favor though. A 4 protect 1 lineup is favored in equal trades against other lineups except a similar 4 protect 1 lineup. Get my point?

Lvl 1 Spell Shield + 25% base magic resistance gives AM a grand total of 44% magic resistance. Couple of nukes can mean 3 to 4 regular nukes. An AM who gets extra points in stats instead of levelling their Spell Shield is a beefy AM. With Manta, your base hp may look crap but your damage resistance is staggering. Plus Manta disjoints a lot of spell projectiles so you already avoid a potential damaging spell.

If the enemy carry has equal farm with AM, AM already loses. He's a hero built to outfarm any other carry and crush the opposition before they have a chance to get big. With a Battlefury, AM has 1 to 2 items over the enemy carry. When Gyro has a Dominator BKB, AM already has a BF, Manta and BKB. When Void has a BF and BKB, AM has a BF, Manta and Heart. You got that?

You want a competitive match as an example? Hold up, let me search for those 6.79 games.

I'm not getting pissed, I'm actually quite happy that I'm able to explain how AM works since he's one of my most played (Lancer comes second).


----------



## Naruto (Feb 5, 2014)

Well I'm glad we're not trading insults at least.



Hyperion1O1 said:


> Because it feels like you don't know how AM's teamfighting ability works



...much.


----------



## abc123 (Feb 5, 2014)

I wouldn't call that an insult. You gave the example of blinking in to start a fight (and consequently getting nuked/disabled)--this is generally not what should be done.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 5, 2014)

I stated earlier that AM waits for the right opportunity to jump in and deal damage. That right opportunity may come in the form of spells already thrown, overextension or proper allied initiation.

Here's a few games:


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 5, 2014)

AM's total stats if you're curious.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 5, 2014)

Yeah, I think misunderstanding might be that because he has a blink, he is an initiator, which is not the case. The right synergy would be to draft an actual initiator, who goes in and starts the fight and once the spells come out, AM jumps right on the supports and blows them up.

As pointed out, AM's place in the game is in 4 protect 1 drafts, so one can't really knock him for fitting the role he was designed for. One can actually make drafts to support an AM or some other afk farmers like Medusa (I don't think she is but the general consensus is that she can't fight before 40 min).

Carries AM straight up beats, all things being equal, I think would include

Medusa
Wraithking
Clinkz
Drow (I know she isn't technically hard)
Sniper
Mirana
Luna
etc.

Ones he will struggle against :

Phantom Assassin
Lifestealer
Void
Lycan
Phantom Lancer
etc

I think the second category he can prevail against but it might require a different build, like Abyssal Blade so he can man fight.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 5, 2014)

Rothwell said:


> You gave the example of blinking in to start a fight (and consequently getting nuked/disabled)--this is generally not what should be done.





Hyperion1O1 said:


> I stated earlier that AM waits for the right opportunity to jump in and deal damage. That right opportunity may come in the form of spells already thrown, overextension or proper allied initiation.
> 
> Here's a few games:



1) Thank you for providing example matches but if you have anything in specific to show me, I would appreciate a timer.

2) I didn't propose AM is an initiator. I pointed out he isn't:



> Void initiates fights, you need Tidehunter/Earthshaker/Whatever and four free seconds of right clicking a dude before your ulti does anything and in most situations that gets you severely fucked.



Which, again, my entire point being, his contribution to teamfights pales in comparison to other carries that fill a similar role and are given comparable time to farm. Before a heart (or a bkb as the case may be), Anti-Mage is too susceptible to nukes and disables that will for sure zero in on him once he joins the fight. I don't consider following allied initiation or catching strays to be worthwhile when you spend so much time being a non-factor. Void is a freaking insurance policy that can't be left unchecked because he WILL 1v5 given enough time, but AM can't do that. At the same time, AM actually takes more items to be useful (though to be fair, he farms them faster), his only real advantage being a respectable ability to safely split push via blink. But if the game is even and push comes to shove, he will be outcarried, plain and simple.

Basically I don't think what he doesn't do for 25 minutes justifies what he _can _do past that point.

I'm just a pub pleb, and I imagine most everyone in this thread is, too. I no longer have 4 mates to play with whenever I want to afford running a 4 protect 1 setup so I can't even begin to argue that I know from recent experience that it does not work, nor do I expect Icefrog to balance things around pubs. But it seems to me Anti-Mage's usefulness has come down a lot since closed beta days when there were less hard carries to choose from in the pool. Heck, before the recent indirect nerf to Lancer I would argue AM was utterly pointless outside of very specific setups that hard counter PL, since he could easily push like nobody's business while actually having lane presence early on.

He seems to fill no relevant niche. I'd rather protect an Alchemist or a Void.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 5, 2014)

Oh, and I should add that I love Anti-Mage, which is why I'm upset by all this.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 5, 2014)

AM's niche is his ability to literally shit on the opposing team when 30 mins comes because unlike other carries who'll have 2 big items in that time, he will have 4 to 5 because he farms ridiculously fast (you can literally be 6 slotted in 35-40 mins).

Alch is weak as a carry now, mainly because of the HP nerf to Rage. Because of the nerf, he needs to make survivability items first before damage, otherwise he gets bursted. That's why he fell from carry to support (support Alch is still OP though).

Void is an interesting case. Void has no flashfarming capability aside from BF and he's still so slow to farm when he has it. You can argue that he can contribute with a good Chrono but that's it. If he whiffs the Chrono, he's basically useless. He's also a bad 1v1 laner early on. He dies to good offlaners like Dark Seer, Elder Titan, Nyx, etc while AM can beat half of the offlaners due to Mana Break and Spell Shield.

Basically, though you need to babysit both AM and Void, AM is a superior 1v1 laner while Void is masochistic to punishment since he has nothing in him to fight against decent laners (Timelock and Backtrack are chance based).

Void also takes more time than AM to get big and AM comes online faster and has split push to fall back on in case things go sour while Void has 1 thing in him, Chrono. Without Chrono, Void is a glorified Mega Creep with chance to bash and Evasion while AM has Blink and Mana Break outside of ultimate.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 5, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> AM's niche is his ability to literally shit on the opposing team when 30 mins comes because unlike other carries who'll have 2 big items in that time, he will have 4 to 5 because he farms ridiculously fast (you can literally be 6 slotted in 35-40 mins).



I think you're overestimating just how well he can flash farm. 35 minutes six slotted? And by 40 minutes I expect the game to be over. I six slot AM on average 45 mins in. Give or take, and the fate of the game at that point has already been decided one way or another.



> Alch is weak as a carry now, mainly because of the HP nerf to Rage. Because of the nerf, he needs to make survivability items first before damage, otherwise he gets bursted. That's why he fell from carry to support (support Alch is still OP though).



I am clearly not up to speed on any of this 



> Void is an interesting case. Void has no flashfarming capability aside from BF and he's still so slow to farm when he has it. You can argue that he can contribute with a good Chrono but that's it. If he whiffs the Chrono, he's basically useless. He's also a bad 1v1 laner early on. He dies to good offlaners like Dark Seer, Elder Titan, Nyx, etc while AM can beat half of the offlaners due to Mana Break and Spell Shield.



That's actually a very good point. AM can even solo safely against Windrunner thanks to mana break.



> Basically, though you need to babysit both AM and Void, AM is a superior 1v1 laner while Void is masochistic to punishment since he has nothing in him to fight against decent laners (Timelock and Backtrack are chance based).
> 
> Void also takes more time than AM to get big and AM comes online faster and has split push to fall back on in case things go sour while Void has 1 thing in him, Chrono. Without Chrono, Void is a glorified Mega Creep with chance to bash and Evasion while AM has Blink and Mana Break outside of ultimate.



But you can't just take chrono away from Void. He has it, and in my opinion that alone makes him more useful far earlier than AM.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 5, 2014)

I also didn't overestimate 35-40 mins 6 slots. Here's a lost game I had with AM. 4 slots in 40 mins



A won game



Keep in mind I'm not a pro player who has a pro team that stacks ancients for the carry.

Sure Void can set up kills but when AM has a buffed up ultimate (450 AoE now, thanks Icefrog), he kills supports easily. Plus, Chrono is easier to whiff and miscommunication (and lag) will disable some of your allies.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 5, 2014)

My own match, 38 minutes @ 669 GPM.

Proving myself wrong here to be honest.

You'll notice I made Vanguard first so I could actually do shit in teamfights.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 5, 2014)

Vanguard is actually good on AM, lots of players (me included) just want to rush that sweet, sweet BF for that yummy GPM 

Vanguard allows him to be tanky enough to absorb lots of right clicks (something he can't afford if he goes BF first).

You could always go PMS + Casual Vit Booster for a similar result though


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 5, 2014)

AM is still viable despite his cons (that Naruto named) due to the faster farming


and yeah, he's a split-pusher too, that's good for him


----------



## Naruto (Feb 5, 2014)

I just played a match for shits and giggles:

 642 gpm. Nice.


----------



## Rios (Feb 6, 2014)

So who is ready to face the beast?


----------



## Rios (Feb 6, 2014)

If anyone has a pile of tokens or a favor - please help me.


----------



## abc123 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hasn't the event ended now?


----------



## Rios (Feb 6, 2014)

EXACTLY

and I need 64 tokens

fucking shitty ursa on my team made us go 98k now I am so mad at valve

just give me one more game you fucks


----------



## Rios (Feb 6, 2014)

Got them! After taxes and everything in the end I made about 5.30 EUR. Hopefully Valve wont fix the gold mine which is the beast. I love me some free Steam games!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 6, 2014)

event was shit


I want my Pitlord or my Techies


----------



## abc123 (Feb 6, 2014)

I farmed around 11k Jade tokens--wasted them on shitty items from the rewards though.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 6, 2014)

Event was pay to win.

Tried playing without any ingots, we got crushed.

That said, we found that OD, Veno, Warlock, Huskar, SD deals a fuckton of damage without ingots used (100k+)


----------



## Naruto (Feb 7, 2014)

Prior to a hotfix me and four buddies were farming the beast easily with nothing but firecrackers thanks to Warlock+Ursa and the fact that you could permastun it.


----------



## abc123 (Feb 7, 2014)

Tbh, I don't believe it was pay to win. My friends and I just did loads of practice, only doing one real attempt. I as Ursa needed 24k gold (600 ingots) and each of them 16k, which is only 400 ingots each.

Got the 1% courier


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 7, 2014)

Fuck you guys 

I had to struggle with no ingots, Visage/Ursa bug fixed to even get 100k damage


----------



## Naisutime (Feb 7, 2014)

Lel, Rios and I farmed it for a couple of hours with a DP/Lich + Shadow Shaman + Warlock combo. Consistently got to 100k with me only buying 2 mines and a couple of crackers.

Still have enough left for a real attempt at getting the couriers I think.


----------



## Rios (Feb 7, 2014)

Those genuine couriers which are selling for less than 1 EUR?


----------



## abc123 (Feb 7, 2014)

Rios said:


> Those genuine couriers which are selling for less than 1 EUR?


Don't spoil my hard work 

I don't really care about the value of items anyway. It was just a nice thing to get.


----------



## Rios (Feb 7, 2014)

I'll wait till they drop to 0.20 EUR before buying one :33


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 7, 2014)

Redhoof courier, the horse with the tail that looks like a stream of diarrhea


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 7, 2014)

what is the trick to max dmg ?

shouldn't it just be 5 dps carries ?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 7, 2014)

You should have Warlock for Fatal Bonds on the Horn and the Tail (the Horn and Tail both have 100 armor but 0 magic resist). Bond those with the Body then pound the Body as hard as you can (you can also deal magic damage to Horn and Tail but its time consuming).

When either Horn or Tail's HP goes 0, the Beast uselessly flails around like a Magikarp using Splash, allowing you to deal extra damage to it.

Get 4 carries, use Fatal Bonds, hit Body, drop Beast, use Troll ult when its down>>Rinse and Repeat


----------



## Naisutime (Feb 7, 2014)

My games are a disaster, I've won like 3 of my last 15 games. Was like 30+ wins ahead of losses, now I'm closing in on 15.

Not to mention that the games are full of cunts that attempts to shift blame.

Edit:
friend.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 7, 2014)

From 52% win rate, I dropped to 51%. Must be getting rusty


----------



## Naruto (Feb 7, 2014)

Last Match
5 hours ago
Record
649 - 599
Win Rate
52.00%

Game is rigged IMO. Unless you stack, matchmaking will gravitate everyone towards a 50% winrate. I am sort of fine with that.


----------



## abc123 (Feb 7, 2014)

I miss having 60% winrate.  Mine hovers between 51.5%-52% now.

At least I've been able to somewhat maintain my KDA ratios.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 7, 2014)

I got a high win rate on my smurf 

EDIT:


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 7, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Game is rigged IMO. Unless you stack, matchmaking will gravitate everyone towards a 50% winrate. I am sort of fine with that.



probably, i also have an approximately 50% win rate


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 7, 2014)

i don't even have 50%


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 7, 2014)

Merlini has like 60-70% win rate though.

Probably from all the CM mode over AP preference plus pro level team mates


----------



## abc123 (Feb 7, 2014)

Rios said:


> Those genuine couriers which are selling for less than 1 EUR?


Wait, no. They're going for 13?.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 7, 2014)

I swear some people in this game make me want to choke them to death.

I wish that was a joke.



Hyperion1O1 said:


> I got a high win rate on my smurf
> 
> EDIT:



Most pointless practice I've ever seen, having an alt account to pwn noobs with.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 7, 2014)

I use that to practice heroes I don't know about or when my main is low prio.

It was a pain going through the tutorial again


----------



## Naruto (Feb 7, 2014)

I've never been on low priority 

What are you guys doing?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 7, 2014)

I often get low prio due to unwanted abandons from disconnects due to power outage or shitty internet


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 7, 2014)

Low priority games are fun

Where else can you rush a radience on clock and sodomize everyone with your cog oven of terror


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 7, 2014)

Got into a match one time with my smurf and I revealed that I was a smurf all chat

The rest of the players were smurfs too


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 7, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Got into a match one time with my smurf and I revealed that I was a smurf all chat
> 
> The rest of the players were smurfs too



More 5k MMR players in 1k than 5k

Tis an epidemic


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 7, 2014)

The desire to pawn noobs is so great they find like minded peers


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 7, 2014)

I swear I'm still the only person running SB Bane


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 7, 2014)

What's the combo? Sleep to Nether?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 7, 2014)

Shadow blade to Full Channel Grip 
Sleep to sap for escape while blade is on cd

You either force detection, for a lolbane
Or they ignore you, in which case, free grips


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 7, 2014)

Fuck, I thought you meant Spirit Breaker Bane


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh lol

Actually... That could work


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 7, 2014)

you mean grip and then activate SB to stay invis while using grip ? like you do with Lunas ulti .. can you use SB while you're channeling without breaking channel ? 



or you can use grip while SBed and invis doesn't break ?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 7, 2014)

Now that you could juke Bara ult, sleep is actually good to set it up now that I think about it 

Viper counterpick to your TA mid? Send Bane and use lvl 1 Enfeeble at the start 

EDIT: You can use items while channeling like SB, Necro Shiva Dagon, etc. Also works with Bara Charge


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 7, 2014)

ok



as for SB ulti juking, 6.80 did this :


> Spirit Breaker
> You now gain vision over your target while you are casting Netherstrike


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 7, 2014)

EHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH? Lel Bara

Drive-By Dagon Spirit Breaker


----------



## Naruto (Feb 8, 2014)

>Dump several mythicals and rares into your offering
>Get 3 worthless rares and a bunch of flamesalt ingots

Fuck valve.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 8, 2014)

They did say there were 2 offerings. You should have tested with trash items


----------



## Naruto (Feb 8, 2014)

Yeah I guess I should've known better.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 8, 2014)

That's Valve inflating the market's prices for ya


----------



## Rios (Feb 8, 2014)

I offered 1 shitty common scroll and got 3 parcels which I sold for 0.20 EUR. I say its a profit :33


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 8, 2014)

i offered 4 duplicate commons, got about 5 flamesalt ingots or whtv they were

so is there going to be another offering?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 8, 2014)

There should be another one.

After seeing this offering though, I'm not so sure I should trash some of my items


----------



## Rios (Feb 8, 2014)

Hopefully there will be one, I still have some chests and scrolls I need to trash.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 8, 2014)

i just trashed all of mine, apparently this offering is quantity over quality


----------



## Rios (Feb 8, 2014)

Just put 18 chests and scrolls as offerings. Waiting for 18 rares in return


----------



## Naruto (Feb 8, 2014)

I wish I could offer the piece of shit rares I got from the first offering.

Is anyone doing the year beast? I got 4.6k ingots left and I'd like one good attempt at it, but all my practices with online groups have gone horribly.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I got 2k ingots left but I'm in a 5 stack


----------



## Rios (Feb 8, 2014)

I've got 381!


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 8, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXU04GYd-4c[/youtube]


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Impossible Bosses is a million times better than any Diretide/Yearbeast


----------



## Rios (Feb 8, 2014)

They made the beast such a tedious exercise. I love how you also get 30 tokens instead of 250  .

Thats it for me, not going to waste my time with this(not that I have the ingots anyway  )


----------



## Rios (Feb 8, 2014)

But I dont understand, arent Valve profiting from all those crate sales too? Why would they screw up their cash cow so badly?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 8, 2014)

did a random pub 2500 ingots Year Beast Try, we had a veno and other noobs, but still with all the fail managed to do almost 4 mil dmg



Templars Refraction is quite OP there


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 8, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> did a random pub 2500 ingots Year Beast Try, we had a veno and other noobs, but still with all the fail managed to do almost 4 mil dmg
> 
> 
> 
> *Templars Refraction is quite OP there*



this so much


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 8, 2014)

by any chance do you guys know how much damage needs to be done for the top 10% bracket ?


----------



## Naisutime (Feb 8, 2014)

Saw someone who said he got 17m and he was apparently within top 10%.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Apparently, when you ask someone a question, they get offended and flame you the entire game >_>


----------



## Rios (Feb 8, 2014)

Report them. I report people for using Russian


----------



## Rios (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Replace cyka with sohai/cibai for parallel in SEA


----------



## Hustler (Feb 8, 2014)

Haven't played a single game of the Year Beast


----------



## Rios (Feb 8, 2014)

Damn, Fear's team is strong.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 8, 2014)

just had an ~11,877,000 1000 ingots (tier 3) pub try ^^


not bad


----------



## Naisutime (Feb 8, 2014)

About the same on my best try.

Did 4 of them today.
1st - 4.5m
2nd - 9,4m
3rd - 11,something million
4th - 5,5m (We had someone who fucking last picked Lich when we need physical DPS and didn't even skill anything except 1 lvl in Frost Blast)


----------



## Rios (Feb 8, 2014)

There will be more of this? I dont even know how to get that many ingots, feels like I am missing on a lot of cash opportunities....then again I dont really want to play games just to get ingots. Sounds like no fun.


----------



## Naisutime (Feb 8, 2014)

You don't play enough gamesxD

That said, I got a truckload of Ingots from my offerings (near 800'ish) and I've been pretty lucky with the numbers I've gotten from games after the patch that increased the stuff we got.


----------



## Rios (Feb 8, 2014)

I am still waiting for the crap I offered to give me good returns.


----------



## Naisutime (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm pretty happy with mine. 

Offered 3 rares and a bunch of commons and got 4 rares and almost 1k ingots.


----------



## Rios (Feb 9, 2014)

yea but that was the first one

I am waiting for the second one


----------



## Hustler (Feb 9, 2014)

Played US server today because my friend forgot to tick it off. Ended up with couple of Mexicans, we stomped though 

I expected my ping to be much higher but it was only 250 hmm


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 9, 2014)

Low ping in US servers?


----------



## Hustler (Feb 9, 2014)

Yeah for some reason, it was definitely playable

Could have done without the Mexicans though


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 9, 2014)

Let's play at US servers then


----------



## Rios (Feb 9, 2014)

I am cool with that, I've done it before.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 9, 2014)

A Pinoy, Australian and European(what's your nationality, Rios?) queue for a Dota match

In a US server

There's a race joke here somewhere


----------



## Rios (Feb 9, 2014)

East Europe, too close to Russia for comfort.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 9, 2014)

Is anyone here actually from the US? probably Flutter


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 9, 2014)

me ? from US ?

nope


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 9, 2014)

^Thought so

If you were from US, you wont be posting here but instead auditioning for a part in MLP


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 9, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> If you were from US, you wont be posting here but instead auditioning for a part in MLP


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 9, 2014)

I frustrated you?


----------



## Hustler (Feb 9, 2014)

Why do you want to play in the US server when no one here is from the US?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 9, 2014)

US is the center of the free world


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 9, 2014)

US has like the best ping compared to every server I played so far (not taking into account SEA ofc)

Worst Ping experience per server for me

Aus:750
EU West: 600
Russia idn't play yet
US East: 350
US West: 300
Africa: Didn't play yet
China: Locked


----------



## Rios (Feb 9, 2014)

If you want to play in Europe be my guest


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 9, 2014)

No queuing in Europe again unless Roth or you guys play with me


----------



## Hustler (Feb 9, 2014)

Yeah ok then, lets try US


----------



## Naruto (Feb 9, 2014)

Ended up making 10€ from selling boxes.

Not too shabby.


----------



## Rios (Feb 9, 2014)

Wraith King in action


----------



## Naisutime (Feb 9, 2014)

Whooo got a genuine Redhoof.

Flutter did you get yours?


----------



## Rios (Feb 10, 2014)

My Greevil is cooler than that horse. Come on now.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 10, 2014)

My Birdie courier is cooler and cuter than all of your couriers


----------



## Rios (Feb 10, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]xq6XeBoFilc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Greevils are the bane of Dota community


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 10, 2014)

Naisutime said:


> Whooo got a genuine Redhoof.
> 
> Flutter did you get yours?


OMG YES 

YES I DID

my almost 12 mil attempt was in the top 10% 

  


like a baws 



it's especially cool since the courier is a horse and look at my user name


----------



## Rios (Feb 10, 2014)

The default courier is already a donkey


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 10, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aswkZjVC-6c[/youtube]

iG winning despite Zhou's HUGE misplay

Also, game is WC3 DOTA


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 10, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67xnTD4n_Ro[/youtube]

Flutter is a sniper picker. Obligatory fuck you to Flutter


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 10, 2014)

the cow makes a good steak


----------



## Naruto (Feb 10, 2014)

Is that why I got a genuine redhoof? Because of the 20 million dmg?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Don't laugh at Earthshaker players


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 10, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Is that why I got a genuine redhoof? Because of the 20 million dmg?


yeah

although I've seen a bunch of friends @ 23-24 mil (or even ~22) get a *Jade*hoof (the 1%)


----------



## Hustler (Feb 10, 2014)

Waifuhime is a PL picker, doesn't matter still waifu pek


----------



## Naisutime (Feb 10, 2014)

Dis niga.

30 days ago.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 10, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaC_GWo2GKY[/youtube]


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 10, 2014)

No Radiance built on every PL game for Naisu. European Rat detected


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 10, 2014)

was told to post here

i play dota

about 350 hours

cept i still have no idea what i'm doinglol


----------



## Hustler (Feb 10, 2014)

NudeShroom said:


> was told to post here
> 
> i play dota
> 
> ...



Lol, who calls the Dragon Knight??!


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 10, 2014)

i haven't played dk in forever

probably won't until i'm bored of AD or it gives him to me


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 10, 2014)

shroom said:
			
		

> was told to post here
> 
> i play dota
> 
> ...



I have about 1000 hours and I still have little idea what I'm doing. I just make sure that, whatever hero I'm playing, I only buy items that will give me a colour symmetrical inventory.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 10, 2014)

man, that skill that gives Ursa 400 ATK speed + Legions Ulti + 0 mana blink is so nice


----------



## Naisutime (Feb 10, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> No Radiance built on every PL game for Naisu. European Rat detected



I really don't like Radiance on PL, I usually stick to what I know works.

My CS'ing early game is frankly not that good for someone who plays carry as much as I do, so it's hard for me to get it at a decent timing. I also think that the PL illusions are way too squishy pre-Yasha so it's pretty hard for me to jungle efficiently with it.



NudeShroom said:


> was told to post here
> 
> i play dota
> 
> ...



Welcome to da club.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 10, 2014)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> I have about 1000 hours and I still have little idea what I'm doing. I just make sure that, whatever hero I'm playing, I only buy items that will give me a colour symmetrical inventory.



i'm the worst with items.  I often play with naruto or lucky, and i'm always asking "what item do you think is best next" 

it's terrible because AD is so chaotic and fun but it only makes shit more confusing


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 10, 2014)

NudeShroom said:


> was told to post here
> 
> i play dota
> 
> ...



Welcome!

Nearly 1.5k hours for me (excluding Dota 1 experience) and I'm still a scrub 

@Naisu

Try Radiance. If you're free farming for 15 mins, you'll get a Rad if you CS good.


----------



## Rios (Feb 11, 2014)

I see 3 of you are online. Do you want to make a 4 man lag party  ?


----------



## Rios (Feb 11, 2014)

Oh hey, you ARE in a party. Can I join the next game?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 11, 2014)

We need 1 more for a 5 stack. Someone join us


----------



## abc123 (Feb 11, 2014)

Did I miss it?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 11, 2014)

You missed it 

I stole rosh, cheese and aegis though


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Ok, I submitted that steal to Top 10

I don't think it'll go through though (lots of shit like that get submitted)


----------



## Rios (Feb 11, 2014)

Should be there cause you did it with high delay. When the ping is over 100 I cant stop my Lina stuns at all >.<


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 11, 2014)

I didn't write about my 350 ping though 

I don't even think they care about pings, just the plays


----------



## Hustler (Feb 11, 2014)

Zhou retired 

Such a shitty end for someone known as the top carry in China at one point


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Thought no one here cared about Zhou retiring so I'm glad someone did.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 11, 2014)

Because all he's known now as is the burden lol

Amazing how kept up with IG's face rush strategy while finding amazing farm at the same time. Credit should be given when due.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Yeah, the guy still keeps us with the CS while pushing towers. Normally, you'd miss those because you're trying to break towers quickly so you auto attack those creeps.

Plus, he was successful in Dota 1


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 12, 2014)

How does the offering thing work? I put some stuff in there but nothing seems to be happening. Do you have to do something after you put your items in?


----------



## Hustler (Feb 12, 2014)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> How does the offering thing work? I put some stuff in there but nothing seems to be happening. Do you have to do something after you put your items in?



It gets collected after a while on a certain day. And make sure its quantity, not quality.


----------



## Rios (Feb 12, 2014)

Damn, now I have to go out, sorry I wasnt able to join


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 12, 2014)

Its ok, dude.

Looks like we got a common sched after all


----------



## Rios (Feb 12, 2014)

yea I can wake up earlier now that my thesis is done and over with, we can play some games :33


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 12, 2014)

No loss with Naisu today. Very Naisu


----------



## Rios (Feb 12, 2014)

I guess I am the unlucky one then


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 12, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNIPqafd4As[/youtube]

Need this song to play every time a support dies after saving his carry


----------



## abc123 (Feb 12, 2014)

[youtube]5BOK3iQ50fY[/youtube]
Keep having fun guys


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 12, 2014)

We seem to come into an agreeable time (12 pm for me PH time)

Try to join us in this time


----------



## abc123 (Feb 12, 2014)

That is 4am for me  Oh well. I'll join in on weekends if you guys play then.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 12, 2014)

This is on US East right? I might be able to get 250 after about 2AM.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 12, 2014)

US East and West

The dreams of having a team from NF play at the International are coming slowly but surely


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 12, 2014)

> The dreams of having a team from NF play at the International are coming slowly but surely



> Implying we could even get by Zephyr...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 12, 2014)

Naisu can carry us with his rat techniques against Zephyr


----------



## Rios (Feb 12, 2014)

Philippines are 6 hours ahead of me, which means.....its 6 AM for me


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 12, 2014)

What time was it for you when we played together?


----------



## Naruto (Feb 12, 2014)

>Winning a game
>Went mid with NS, had tons of fun
>About to head into their rax, dota 2 servers go down and everyone gets disconnected
>Try to get back in for 5 minutes
>"Game is safe to leave", can't reconnect



lol, even the replay is fucked up.

Shows everyone in the fountain 100% of the game.


----------



## Rios (Feb 12, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> What time was it for you when we played together?



From 8 AM to 12.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 12, 2014)

Stick to that if you're comfortable with that. I always play 5 hours unless I need to do something (which in that case, I don't play at all)

@Naruto

Match doesn't exist or did you get DDOSed?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 12, 2014)

Steam went down for about 20 min some time last night after an update. Luckily I wasn't in the middle of a game.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 12, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Stick to that if you're comfortable with that. I always play 5 hours unless I need to do something (which in that case, I don't play at all)
> 
> @Naruto
> 
> Match doesn't exist or did you get DDOSed?



It just happened again, and in the replay everyone disconnects.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 12, 2014)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> > Implying we could even get by Zephyr...



Implying Naisu is not better than Blitz and Purge


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hustler said:
			
		

> Implying Naisu is not better than Blitz and Purge



>Implying


----------



## Rios (Feb 12, 2014)

I think he is a better support than carry


----------



## Naisutime (Feb 12, 2014)

Naruto said:


> >Winning a game
> >Went mid with NS, had tons of fun
> >About to head into their rax, dota 2 servers go down and everyone gets disconnected
> >Try to get back in for 5 minutes
> ...



Same shit happened to us.

Everyone DC'ed the first time, but one person managed to pause. The second time, no one got to pause and when two of my friends got back, our ancient was dying so they cleared the creeps and went on to backdoor the enemy ancient



Rios said:


> I think he is a better support than carry



That's prolly true nowadays.

After all, I'm the RNG Lord with Ogre.

Edit: Went 7 -1 today...Gonna lose so much tomorrow


----------



## abc123 (Feb 12, 2014)

Steam's down again right now.

Was 6-0-2 with Lanaya. Disconnected at their t2-t3 though 

edit: apparently we lost.  ridiculous


----------



## Naruto (Feb 12, 2014)

Is it just the European servers?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 12, 2014)

Jesus H. Christ, just now 3 games in a row people DC before creeps or first blood and abandons

not me, but others ...


fuck you Volvo


----------



## Rios (Feb 12, 2014)

Dont even care. I want the rewards from my offerings.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 13, 2014)

You didn't lose that much Naisu

That game with the packet loss though


----------



## Naruto (Feb 13, 2014)

>Get in a game
>Some guy proclaims hes a "smurf, remain calm"
>Picks Earthshaker, heads off to solo the hard lane (ok.gif)
>No wards the entire game(not even to block their pull camp)
>Feeds
>Constantly blames his team

Fun times.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 13, 2014)

How do you feed with the buffed Earthshaker, guy has like 310 MS and 2.9 str gain.

That guy must be smurfing because his account has such a terrible record


----------



## Naruto (Feb 13, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> How do you feed with the buffed Earthshaker, guy has like 310 MS and 2.9 str gain.
> 
> That guy must be smurfing because his account has such a terrible record



The funniest thing is he wouldn't shut his mouth about being a smurf.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm guessing this is what happened:

"I'm a smurf and I'm better than all of you noobs"

Proceeds to feed

"gg noob team no gank"

I, on the other hand, had a taste of the real Russian experience with a raging Krob. Even when we won, he still typed "still mad"


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 13, 2014)

I've been kind of fortunate recently that I haven't had that much of ragers, just the occasional snide comment in all chat but that's nothing unusual.

There was one game I played a few days ago where some guys lost their shit in team speak just because I took Brewmaster into the jungle, but they ended up costing the game because of their laning anyway. Nothing special in the end.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 13, 2014)

First time Beastmaster for me with Naisu and Rios

>>Proceed to die in the offlane thrice by the same gank under 6 mins and didn't use my bird to scout
>>10 deaths in the entire game

I'm such a fucking scrub


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 13, 2014)

Middle eastern servers confirmed  no longer will I suffer 100 ping and Russians in Europe servers. Arab gamers are very friendly,serious,and most of all they are good. Much excite.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 13, 2014)

You Middle Eastern, steve?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 13, 2014)

> Middle eastern servers confirmed  no longer will I suffer 100 ping and Russians in Europe servers. Arab gamers are very friendly,serious,and most of all they are good. Much excite.



lol, fucking russians and mexicans still show up even on the South African server. You can't escape.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 13, 2014)

Btw, I haven't added black or steve yet. If you want to add me, my ID is Crossover*WoL


----------



## Rios (Feb 13, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> First time Beastmaster for me with Naisu and Rios
> 
> >>Proceed to die in the offlane thrice by the same gank under 6 mins and didn't use my bird to scout
> >>10 deaths in the entire game
> ...



It was funny to see Rubick with Roar all the time


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 13, 2014)

It was hard to not let Rub steal my Roar because BM takes such a long ass time casting other spells


----------



## Naruto (Feb 13, 2014)

steveht93 said:


> Middle eastern servers confirmed  no longer will I suffer 100 ping and Russians in Europe servers. Arab gamers are very friendly,serious,and most of all they are good. Much excite.



100ms ping is nothing


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 13, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> You Middle Eastern, steve?



Yes I am  and I'll gladly add you but don't laugh at my mmr score ok?

^My ping sometimes goes to 130.

 Indians will also probably que in ME server. I heared they are quite the try hard bunch. I like try hards.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 13, 2014)

steveht93 said:


> ^My ping sometimes goes to 130.




HOW DO YOU LIVE?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 13, 2014)

130 ping

I can't even go down 150 without creating a local lobby 

I don't laugh at MMR scores since it tells little of who the player is


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 13, 2014)

130 is not bad definitely better than others but playing on 35 ping has been my dream.

anyway guys wanna fight the year beast together? I have been looking for a party to fight it for a while.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 13, 2014)

Busted monitor, guess no dota for a while


----------



## Naruto (Feb 13, 2014)

Hustler said:


> Busted monitor, guess no dota for a while



Ohh, sorry mate. That blows.


----------



## Naisutime (Feb 13, 2014)

Man I just played one of the hardest games of my life...


I might not look like it, but we were down 17 - 2 with mid raxes gone and they got 3x Roshes as well. We still somehow managed to claw our way back into the game partially thanks to a decent AM contrary to the SnY, Crit and Vlads PL in the game before



Hustler said:


> Busted monitor, guess no dota for a while







Hyperion1O1 said:


> You didn't lose that much Naisu
> 
> That game with the packet loss though



4 -6 is okay with me.


----------



## Rios (Feb 13, 2014)

My mouse is kind of broken now. Cant believe I switched between 4 in one month, maybe I should stop buying cheap stuff.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 13, 2014)

i own a microsoft 3.0 which is amazing


----------



## abc123 (Feb 13, 2014)

Don't think I'll ever own a better mouse than my Logitech MX518.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 13, 2014)

Hustler said:


> Busted monitor, guess no dota for a while



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hTCyPAEzMI[/youtube]


----------



## Rios (Feb 14, 2014)

Not playing today, have to buy a new mouse. Ready for the weekend?


----------



## Naisutime (Feb 14, 2014)

I think I'm forever cursed to play support (or Lycan) in solo queue, If I don't I'll never get an pre-6min flying courier or any sort of wards and team will proceed into feeding, _repeatedly_ due to lack of vision. If I try playing carry, I'll never get adequate support or any sort of space created for me.

At least as Lycan, I can just ignore the team, have as little interaction with moronic team mates as possible, form my own little 5man of Necronomicons, Wolves and myself and I can still win the fucking game.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 14, 2014)

As long as I don't solo queue unranked, I think I can enjoy my matches


----------



## Rios (Feb 14, 2014)

Its disturbing that I am doing better with right click heroes instead of my favorite supports


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 14, 2014)

Being able to right click is a skill in itself


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 14, 2014)

lol, I have only ever played solo queue, never stacked with anyone ever. I suppose I'm numb to it by now. I must admit though that I did get a little annoyed at a game recently where I second pick Lina and then no one on the team picks a mid so I have to go against Pudge. Maybe not doom and gloom in concept, except the pudge is pretty good so I'm in a bad situation.

That aside, the team then starts getting wrecked in the lanes so of course, the obligatory 'wtf gank' calls start coming out. Its back and forth as well, so I'm out of the lane for most of the early game. None of the lane supports invests in wards, so of course they keep getting wrecked, so I have to buy them. Ok, whatever, par for course in solo queue.

I have no money so I'm just trying to get something to stay around which in this case ends up being drums and forcestaff. Lo and behold, these guys start bitching about how I don't have a scepter or a _dagon_. That was kind of the last straw and I engaged in some unhealthy flaming. That aside though, I've had my fair share of good games in solo queue.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 14, 2014)

Flame their fucking ass. Flame them until they catch fire. You shouldn't have warded (unless you want to ward for your own safety).


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 14, 2014)

Why did I laugh at this?


----------



## Rios (Feb 14, 2014)

You laughed at the joke, not at the ogre :33


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 14, 2014)

Rios said:


> You laughed at the joke, not at the *ogre* :33



HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 14, 2014)

You two are terrible human beings. I at least suppressed my smile...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 14, 2014)

So you still smiled


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 14, 2014)

Objection your Honour; the prosecution is leading the witness.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 14, 2014)

But I am the Judge here


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 14, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Why did I laugh at this?



LOOL :rofl


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 14, 2014)

We need someone to replace the twins' heads with the Ogres'


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 14, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> We need someone to replace the twins' heads with the Ogres'



no dude, it's way better as it is


----------



## Hustler (Feb 14, 2014)

**


----------



## Rios (Feb 14, 2014)

My mouse is still not repaired so I am in a similar situation XD


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 14, 2014)

Lol support plays  for me it's either mid or feed.


----------



## Rios (Feb 14, 2014)

Real men play supports. Bonus points if you are Crystal Maiden.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 14, 2014)

i love playing support

mostly cuz i'm not confident enough to play a carry

and epic plays are made because of supports aw yeah


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 14, 2014)

in the current bracket that I play in mid heros are the ones that win games cause of snowball. When I play mid I try to control the game as much as I can. Supports are awesome no doubt but never played with one that does what a real support should. Most supports I play with sit in lane with their carries pushing the lane as usual.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 14, 2014)

What type of support players are you guys? Lane support, roam or the greedy type?


----------



## Naisutime (Feb 14, 2014)

Roaming support, lane support is boring as heck.

It's a little annoying being dependent on your team mates to get shit rolling tho.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 15, 2014)

Greedy, I feed without items.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 15, 2014)

Naisutime said:


> Roaming support, lane support is boring as heck.
> 
> It's a little annoying being dependent on your team mates to get shit rolling tho.



That Ogre McGee 



Hustler said:


> Greedy, *I feed without items*.



You do? Never noticed it


----------



## Naisutime (Feb 15, 2014)

My standard taktik if they have a weak dual lane is pour all my mana into damaging them while I run at them and beat them with my club to use up as much of their regen as possible. With 6 armor and 600+ HP chances are that I'm probably not gonna die anyway Then after a trip back to the fountain, I start running around on the map being annoying elsewhere.

Now that I think about it's probably a bad strat


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 15, 2014)

Nah, its a good strat if you have another support roaming. Solo seems 50-50 when you can just stack and pull for a quick Arc unless your ally has a disable to secure a kill


----------



## Rios (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 15, 2014)

Lion skill build is so flexible but at the same time limiting.

Losing fights and feeding? 1 point in Hex, Max Impale, take ult at 6,11,16 and then put the rest in stats. Drawbacks? When you slowly start to win but you don't get enough exp to get levels so you're stuck with stats instead of being able to use Drain or more lvls in Hex when needed.

Winning fights? Max your skills (Drain before more points in Hex if slow paced and vice versa) plus items of your choice with enough gold. Drawbacks? You start to get bursted down every fight and you spent your gold on items that don't give survivability. You almost wished you had stats instead of Mana Drain. 

Laning against mana dependent heroes? Lvl 2 Stun, lvl 1 Hex, lvl 2 Mana Drain at lvl 5 and watch them struggle to fight you back. Drawbacks? Not enough damage and you'll probably need that lvl 3 Impale for the extra stun duration

Man, Lion is so cool yet he needs a ton of lvls :sigh


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 15, 2014)

What the hell is this? What the hell is this!


----------



## Hustler (Feb 15, 2014)

Most badass thing I've seen


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 16, 2014)

つ ◕_◕ ༽つ GIFF PANDA NAISU
つ ◕_◕ ༽つ GIFF PANDA NAISU
つ ◕_◕ ༽つ GIFF PANDA NAISU
つ ◕_◕ ༽つ GIFF PANDA NAISU
つ ◕_◕ ༽つ GIFF PANDA NAISU
つ ◕_◕ ༽つ GIFF PANDA NAISU
つ ◕_◕ ༽つ GIFF PANDA NAISU
つ ◕_◕ ༽つ GIFF PANDA NAISU
つ ◕_◕ ༽つ GIFF PANDA NAISU
つ ◕_◕ ༽つ GIFF PANDA NAISU
つ ◕_◕ ༽つ GIFF PANDA NAISU
つ ◕_◕ ༽つ GIFF PANDA NAISU


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes, I just spammed




Also, if someone wants the Fortune Coin of Ember, I have an extra one. Got unlucky with the Vermillion Treasure


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 16, 2014)

Pictured: Spam


----------



## Rios (Feb 16, 2014)

I will change my mouse in about 30 minutes!


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 16, 2014)

Now that I think about it, I wasn't built to spam 

I was built to win games


----------



## Rios (Feb 16, 2014)

Steam refuses to connect me


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 16, 2014)

Volvo pls, fix the servers


----------



## abc123 (Feb 16, 2014)

It's always fun to carry an entire team  1v5'd them twice


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 16, 2014)

^lol, their line up was never going to beat a PA with a bkb. No mkb on Gyro, gg.

I know that carry feel though. I played a game yesterday with Medusa and could hold off a mid push from a Lycan and a Luna with my whole team down. Standing strong on the towers lol.


----------



## Naisutime (Feb 16, 2014)

I swear, it almost feels like there has been an Mirana in every single game so far this month.

They quality of their "arrowing" is fluctuating to say the least.



Hyperion1O1 said:


> What the hell is this? What the hell is this!



Looks kinky.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 16, 2014)

Naisu, stop teasing with the Panda


----------



## Hustler (Feb 16, 2014)

What is this?


----------



## Naisutime (Feb 17, 2014)

Gaem is hard...



Hustler said:


> What is this?



Hyper-kun got jelly when he heard of my panda.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Let's help Naisu overcome his losing streak

EDIT:


----------



## Storminator Steel (Feb 17, 2014)

So I'm in LP for the 2nd time in as many days because I accidentally turned my computer off during a game not once but twice.

FML


----------



## Rios (Feb 17, 2014)

Low priority is better than normal priority. The only bad part is.....no item drops and experience >.>


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Solo mid KOTOL best KOTOL


----------



## Hustler (Feb 17, 2014)

Naisutime said:


> Gaem is hard...
> 
> 
> 
> Hyper-kun got jelly when he heard of my panda.



Panda courier or Syllabear Panda?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Fucker got 2 LD Pandas 

Oh well, gonna enjoy my Odachi with gems after this New Bloom


----------



## Naisutime (Feb 17, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Fucker got 2 LD Pandas
> 
> Oh well, gonna enjoy my Odachi with gems after this New Bloom



Plz.

I only have one. I traded the second one for my Spectre set.


----------



## Rios (Feb 18, 2014)

Sorry bout that game. For some reason I always get matched with people with at least 500 games.

solo queue and still playing against 500+ 800+ and 2000+ guys


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 18, 2014)

Rios pls, not your fault.

I should have picked the Ember, the guy who was using him took too long to farm and kill shit.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 18, 2014)

Just added Naruto. Damn, I always forget to add him when I'm outside the house 

Stupid short term memory


----------



## Rios (Feb 18, 2014)

2 more levels till I reach Ranked. Although to be honest I dont think I'll ever play it. -ap and -cm are too bad


----------



## Naruto (Feb 18, 2014)

AD 4 lyfe

So much chaos, so much fun. Fuck balance.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 18, 2014)

AD is balanced because of its imbalance and because players decide the balance

Which I hate since I'm lazy when it comes to picking skills


----------



## Hustler (Feb 18, 2014)

Do you even play LD?


----------



## Naisutime (Feb 18, 2014)

Dota makes me wanna scream sometimes, scratch that, quite often actually.

- First pick on our team is Mirana who claims safelane.
- I call jungle and pick Lycan.
- And guess what our picks are after this, SB, DP and Invoker...

Predictably at least 3 of speaks in broken English with a very apparent eastern European accent and we don't get a courier before 7mins, flying at 11 and Invoker who went mid bought em all. However, this is okay as long as we get wards and team doesn't feed cause I once I get out of jungle I can mow down towers and give us map control.

SB spends the entire 10 first mins calling for "gang top" "gang top" "gang top" while feeding together with DP against a fucking Void + 1. Team keeps going for what's gonna be losing fights and feed more. 

Icing on the cake that fucking DP tells me that I've no idea how to Lycan despite a near 70% win rate over 60 games with the hero

Fuck solo queue.

Edit:


Rios said:


> 2 more levels till I reach Ranked. Although to be honest I dont think I'll ever play it. -ap and -cm are too bad



That was how it was for me as well. When I started playing, I played literally only SD and Random Draft.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 18, 2014)

I've played no item spirit bears in WC3 and I'm grinding out bot games to get the feel again


----------



## Rios (Feb 18, 2014)

Thats why you play -sd.

I cant micro at all, my coordination is horrendous. I usually miss last hits because I click the ground near the creep, thats how bad my aim is >.>


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 18, 2014)

@Rios

I noticed that earlier, that's why I was stealing some cs from you and leaving some creeps that I think you can kill based on your position


----------



## Rios (Feb 18, 2014)

Now you know why I'd rather support


----------



## Hustler (Feb 18, 2014)

Rios said:


> Thats why you play -sd.
> 
> I cant micro at all, my coordination is horrendous. I usually miss last hits because I click the ground near the creep, thats how bad my aim is >.>



Don't right click, use A to last hit. 

I know it sounds like a lot of effort but once you get the hang of it


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 18, 2014)

so wait.. TB now casts only 1 illusion instead of 2?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 18, 2014)

Ember Spirit now available in CM



^He casts an illusion one at a time with a duration of 32 secs and a cd of 16 secs


----------



## Rios (Feb 19, 2014)

Dota 2 Update - February 18th, 2014
Product Update - Valve
- Added Ember Spirit to CM

the update was more than 60 MB and they added only this  ?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 19, 2014)

They added some new stuff with 60 MB, its just not revealed


----------



## Naisutime (Feb 19, 2014)

Just watched some Korean doto.

5 Necronomicons on one team

Dat push.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 19, 2014)

That's some team DK level strat right there. Who played, Naisu?


----------



## Rios (Feb 19, 2014)

MVP are playing right now but he probably meant another game


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 19, 2014)

lol, I was watching MAAD when RTZ and Bulba said they were try to cast some Korean dota and Tobi offered them the JD community channel. Inb4 flame everywhere...


----------



## Naisutime (Feb 19, 2014)

Nemesis and some other team who's name starts with M I think.

Was fun seeing Lycan being played in a real game for once.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 19, 2014)

Ember Spirit in CM too OP


----------



## Naisutime (Feb 19, 2014)

Anyone able to play on EU/US (west/east) up for some Year Beast 1k Ingots runs tomorrow?

10million + should be doable.


----------



## Rios (Feb 19, 2014)

I have only 400. Are you up for some games this evening? Or maybe tomorrow morning?


----------



## Storminator Steel (Feb 19, 2014)

I think perhaps the most painful experience is too have someone fail at playing SB on  your team.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 19, 2014)

Free to Play will release next month


----------



## Rios (Feb 19, 2014)

This is so outdated. I heard people talking about it like last year and it was still way too late, it was supposed to be aired before the third international or something


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 19, 2014)

Fear quiets magic...

Is that a fan animation or part of the game intro?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 20, 2014)

Its from the trailer of Free To Play


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 20, 2014)

Trailer looks dope. It'll be cool if this gets some mainstream attention.


----------



## Rios (Feb 20, 2014)

I dont understand whats with -ap. I just played a -sd game and it was totally fine


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 20, 2014)

*Link Removed*


----------



## Rios (Feb 20, 2014)

I dont get it


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 20, 2014)

Its a kotl-pl dual lane getting ready to rape faces


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 20, 2014)

lol, have to admit, I haven't seen KOTL in pubs or pro games in a while. It's just Cm's, Sk's, and Veno's everywhere.

I mostly play Jakiro as support these days and I don't see much of him either. (I did play one game with a really good Jak on my team though. Dat macropyre....)


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 20, 2014)

Its just the trends, black. Na'Vi picked up Kotl vs VP but they lost to the super farmed naga even with the super farmed Kotl.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 20, 2014)

I know its the trends, but I just find it quaint. I mean the KOTOL and PL lane never really got weaker across the patches, even the current meta with super push strats where kotol still has one of the best counter pushing skills in the game. Probably only March is better.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 20, 2014)

Early game-Illuminate
Late game- 5 layers of March

Ember paired with Kotl and Magnus is a scary Ember early to late. I hope Ember gets more play in turtle based lineups even though he likes to snowball


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 20, 2014)

Man, I wished I had the balls to do half of the stuff I did back then at WC3 at this time


----------



## Rios (Feb 20, 2014)

I still abandon as many games as ever


----------



## Rios (Feb 20, 2014)

Doesnt work. It stays a text file.


----------



## abc123 (Feb 20, 2014)

When you're saving it, change the save as type to all files. That should fix.


----------



## Rios (Feb 20, 2014)

got it


my internet is bad, it always fluctuates between 60 and 80 even when its at its best


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 20, 2014)

Interesting, you can get 250 to Cape Town at this time of the evening (I assume you ran it now?)


----------



## Rios (Feb 20, 2014)

Yup, it was around 8 PM in the evening.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 21, 2014)

280 MB update for features I will never use


----------



## Rios (Feb 21, 2014)

Valve are desperate for some money


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 21, 2014)

Me and Leo on a roll   :rofl


----------



## Hustler (Feb 21, 2014)

Dat fail though


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 21, 2014)

Already submitted

Now to await if DC's standards are low enough


----------



## Hustler (Feb 21, 2014)

I missed the 2nd fail, what happened?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 21, 2014)

Proph tped to base to snipe Veno.

Ended up tping out  after realizing his mistake but gets hooked by our Pudge anyway when his tp channel hit 0.0 secs


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 21, 2014)

ok, educate me


I just tried it now and glaives of wisdom (silencers orb attack) - aftershock *do not* work .. glaives do not proc it at all

BUT I have had a hero with aftershock + ODs orb ~last week and it worked there .. every OD orb attack proced aftershock


what is the difference ? mana cost ? and would I be correct in assuming that frost arrows or clinkzes arrows or vipers orb spits won't proc it either ? 


assuming they all don't then for aftershock "abuse" that leaves stuff like Bristles 2 low cd skills, Zeuses 1.75s CD chain lightning, static remnant (3.5s), sticky napalm etc.


question - does ball lightning (Storms ulti) proc it ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 21, 2014)

and I'm asking about right this very second


since blizz seems to be fixing AD shit all the time


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 21, 2014)

Idk about the OD one but mana cost should play a part with it. It is a pain to maintain OD orbs without Essence Aura so I'm assuming it will work based on that.

I assume Aftershock should proc with Ball Lightning as well as with Pulse Nova because I've tried Aghs Life Drain Aftershock in Dota 1. Not sure about it though


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm pretty sure i read Pulse Nova doesn't proc since all "toggle" spells don't either

I know Storms Ulti did proc it, dunno if it has been fixed or not atm (IMO it's game breaking)


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 21, 2014)

Just get Netherward+Rearm next time. Wins you games early on


----------



## Naruto (Feb 21, 2014)

Death Prophet's passive doesn't work in ability draft 

And I mean specifically her passive, ON her.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 21, 2014)

Even in conjunction with the other skills she has?

Hahahah


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 21, 2014)

@Naruto

I wanted to play Slardar solo offlane today but I didn't get to play. Hope these solo offlane matches of mine are sufficient enough as replacements 

Void:


QoP:
 (this game was a good replay up until the disconnects ruined it)

Note: These are the most recent solo offlane games I had


----------



## Naruto (Feb 21, 2014)

If I met someone IRL who told me they camp the fountain when the game is already won, I would punch that person in the nose with all my might. I would sincerely do that, for real.

Unless of course that person could kick my ass, in which case I'd hate him in silent.


----------



## Naisutime (Feb 21, 2014)

When the game is already lost, just buy a Quelling Blade and hide in woods beside the fountain especially if they have a Pudge. It's a bit harder on Dire compared to Radiant, but there is a good place to hide beside the safelane ramp

Or sell an item and buy a Shadow Amulet.


----------



## Rios (Feb 21, 2014)

I just Alt + Tab


----------



## Naruto (Feb 21, 2014)

Naisutime said:


> When the game is already lost, just buy a Quelling Blade and hide in woods beside the fountain especially if they have a Pudge. It's a bit harder on Dire compared to Radiant, but there is a good place to hide beside the safelane ramp
> 
> Or sell an item and buy a Shadow Amulet.



My problem isn't the score, but how long it takes to end.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 21, 2014)

I get a forcestaff and force them into our fountain


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 21, 2014)

Naruto said:


> If I met someone IRL who told me they camp the fountain when the game is already won, I would punch that person in the nose with all my might. I would sincerely do that, for real.
> 
> Unless of course that person could kick my ass, in which case I'd hate him in silent.


i definitely agree. my friend does that, unfortunately it's my best friend and i can't do shit about it but try and convince him verbally.. doesn't want to listen


Fluttershy said:


> I get a forcestaff and force them into our fountain


haha, that's one way to deal with it


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 21, 2014)

Flutter said:
			
		

> I get a forcestaff and force them into our fountain



Exactly, I've killed so many campers like that. If the game is at that point my primary goal is to make sure no one ends with a streak.

My favourite 'anti-camper' is Rubick, since I can lift them over the corner into the fountain, then if anyone comes to help them I forcestaff them in as well.

Tinker is also nice for obvious reasons.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 21, 2014)

btw, why isn't Terrorblade in Ability Draft ?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 21, 2014)

Probably due to Metamorph's model transformation but maybe because they're just lazy (devs, that is)


----------



## Higawa (Feb 22, 2014)

Naruto said:


> If I met someone IRL who told me they camp the fountain when the game is already won, I would punch that person in the nose with all my might. I would sincerely do that, for real.
> 
> Unless of course that person could kick my ass, in which case I'd hate him in silent.



Well what I hate is Minute 10-20, enemy carry has a winning streak of 4 or 5 and thats it for most of my team players..the game is lost lets just not focus anymore.

The games that turn at minute 30 are always the most interesting ones but none of them probably ever had that before.


----------



## Rios (Feb 22, 2014)

So when are we going to get things from the offerings we made


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 22, 2014)

Anyone else online? I'm good for 2 games


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 22, 2014)

Rios said:


> So when are we going to get things from the offerings we made


+                           .


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 22, 2014)

Btw Rios, when I said normal match, I didn't specify AP


----------



## Naruto (Feb 22, 2014)

Sorry about that Rios, hope the next game goes better.


----------



## Rios (Feb 22, 2014)

Its cool, I won my next one. I should stop giving -ap chances, I always get disappointed


----------



## abc123 (Feb 22, 2014)

Been fun.

If anyone would like to play sometime, add me.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 23, 2014)

I logged in that late just so I could play with Naruto, Rios, Naisu and Roth but Roth and Naisu weren't online


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 23, 2014)

lol, triple battefury Ember Spirit slays Zephyr. I don't even...


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 23, 2014)

This is possibly the most badass thing I've seen appear in the dota2 workshop to date:


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 23, 2014)

I've had enough of this, people can't use farm properly even if it bit them in the ass and shoved itself in their mouths.

I'm gonna fucking play carry/solo mid every game from now on (unless I feel itchy for the support role)


----------



## Rios (Feb 23, 2014)

Welcome to solo queue


----------



## Naisutime (Feb 23, 2014)

Anyone who didn't get one want a Redhoof? I have one I don't need and I don't think it's worth much either.



Naruto said:


> My problem isn't the score, but how long it takes to end.



If there is no one to dive, it kinda defeats the purpose of diving doesn't it?


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 23, 2014)

me and naruto just played the most amazing ad game

and it's hilarious because my final score was 0-20-13 and we were running from a crystal maiden the entire time


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 23, 2014)

If you won the game you might be eligible for the Maelk award.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 23, 2014)

haha we did win

except i played enchantress

i was basically playing as nature's prophet, split pushing constantly 

the problem is the maiden was so beast (at first, after a while she became too squishy)  i was constantly ganked cuz of her invis and my lack of escape mechanism


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 23, 2014)

Hm, I wouldn't have thought that a CM could burst an Enchantress, especially if you have your creeps with you.


----------



## Rios (Feb 23, 2014)

Is someone here Italian? Or been to Italy?


----------



## Higawa (Feb 24, 2014)

Anyone here to play? Im free this time fo the day all week


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 24, 2014)

I can play later


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 24, 2014)

GOD WE JUST PLAYED THE MOST AMAZING GAME


----------



## Naruto (Feb 24, 2014)

Most epic AD ever.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 24, 2014)

i may have nearly had a heart attack when penne killed sniper

that was the beginning of the end


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 25, 2014)

Guys, I'm online now.

Guys?


----------



## Rios (Feb 25, 2014)

coming to the rescue


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 25, 2014)

Maybe I should try Necronomicon on Morphling or maybe I'll use Diffusal Blade Lycanthrope again


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 25, 2014)

Pick carry Abaddon, get a helm and run around with that frost witch creep


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 25, 2014)

Better get Doom and eat frost witch then


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 25, 2014)

^this guy gets it. Attack slow is imba...

I wonder if that stacks with skadi...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 25, 2014)

It should stack since its not UAM IIRC.


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 25, 2014)

Rushing Midas before radiance on lone Druid is the way to go. Fuck the hipster maelstrom builds. If you cant get radiance at least 25 min in the game you have already lost the game. Then I go desolator before assault curiass all day everyday. It's op on ld and the minus armor works with AC aura.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 25, 2014)

uh, so the offering tab is gone with all my items, but I didn't get any new ones for them .. ??


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 25, 2014)

LORD HELIX THANKS YOU FOR YOUR DONATIONS

either way i want to play but i'm at work.   i like the autospeed option on dota though, it puts all the kills in slowmo haha


----------



## Rios (Feb 25, 2014)

Apart from Naisu's horsey I got nothing from the offerings I made.

Probably they are still processing the massive amounts of rares.


----------



## Storminator Steel (Feb 25, 2014)

I think I'm gonna play captain's mode exclusively, too many games lost to bat-shit line ups.


----------



## Rios (Feb 26, 2014)

THATS IT? I GOT A FUCKING NAME TAG? FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 26, 2014)

Calm your tits man, there's still shades of fate waiting to be given.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 26, 2014)

Rereading Dota 2 lores when suddenly



Lore:


> The ordinary ogre is the creature for whom the phrase 'As dumb as a bag of rock hammers' was coined. In his natural state, an ogre is supremely incapable of doing or deciding anything. Clothed in dirt, he sometimes finds himself accidentally draped in animal skins after eating lanekill. Not an especially social creature, he is most often found affectionately consorting with the boulders or tree-stumps he has mistaken for kin (a factor that may explain the ogre's low rate of reproduction). However, once every generation or so, the ogre race is blessed with the birth of a two-headed Ogre Magi, who is immediately given the traditional name of Aggron Stonebreak, the name of the first and perhaps only wise ogre in their line's history. With two heads, Ogre Magi finds it possible to function at a level most other creatures manage with one. And while the Ogre Magi will win no debates (even with itself), it is graced with a divine quality known as Dumb Luck--a propensity for serendipitous strokes of fortune which have allowed the ogre race to flourish in spite of enemies, harsh weather, and an inability to feed itself. It's as if the Goddess of Luck, filled with pity for the sadly inept species, has taken Ogre Magi under her wing. And who could blame her? Poor things.



Hahahahaha

The response pages are so good


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 26, 2014)

Opened a chest today and got arcs of manta pack. The rng gods are smiling upon me.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 27, 2014)

in AD Meepo ult + nukes/stuns is so imba


----------



## Hustler (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 28, 2014)

>>Proceed to call allied Viper out of his bullshit argument
>>Tells me I'm a retard
>>Calls him out for ad hominem

"I'm not insulting you, I'm just stating facts, retard"

>>Calls him out for this bullshit again

"Retard, its fact, not insult"

Stay classy, assholes


----------



## Naisutime (Feb 28, 2014)

Man, I just witnessed C9 raping Liquid in disgusting fashion, Wayto even bought a Dagon cause #fuckthisgame

Bulba needs a better team tho, what a playa. 
Kills Rosh, steals Aegis, forces Abaddon to suicide.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 1, 2014)

Sniper picked by LGD against OD, lets see how good 'Maybe's' Sniper is.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 1, 2014)

SK with blink + burrow strike couldn't reach Sniper, that range boost was well needed


----------



## Rios (Mar 1, 2014)

Never thought I'd see LGD of all teams playing a weird strat


----------



## Hustler (Mar 1, 2014)

They're so much better without Xiao8, so much more aggressive

This Sniper owning the shit out of everyone , Maybe is really fucking good!

10-2-7


----------



## Hustler (Mar 1, 2014)

Did anyone see the new "dream team" get owned by pub stars?

Keep dreaming about beating DK


----------



## Rios (Mar 1, 2014)

Link to the videos? I've missed it D:


----------



## Hustler (Mar 1, 2014)

Which one? them getting beaten by pubstars or getting stomped by VG?


----------



## Rios (Mar 1, 2014)

Both! I wanna see Chuan playing!


----------



## Hustler (Mar 1, 2014)

Chuan is not in the "dream team", he's back to IG.


----------



## Rios (Mar 1, 2014)

Oh well, share anyway.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 1, 2014)

easiest 81,000$ of LGDs life for selling off the burden Xiao to NewBs


----------



## Hustler (Mar 1, 2014)

Rios said:


> Oh well, share anyway.


If you really want to watch this mess, I feel for Zsmj

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-MuAv8wZiLU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-XMgMPn1eQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bG56-OQrpw[/YOUTUBE]


Fluttershy said:


> easiest 81,000$ of LGDs life for selling off the burden Xiao to NewBs



Lol they probably bought Maybe for like 50 times less and he's much better.

Rabbit keeps playing carry Brewmaster, new meta?


----------



## Naisutime (Mar 1, 2014)

Man, it isn't often you see Sniper picked as a counterpick to something else. Usually it's the other way around


----------



## Rios (Mar 1, 2014)

Too bad they dont have the full second game, I wanted to see the Wraith King


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 1, 2014)

The shit in ukrain is messed up. I hope it doesn't affect navi. Funnik and xboct both live in eastern ukrain which is now invaded by Russia while dendi lives in western ukrain.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 1, 2014)

Navi new strongest russian team


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 2, 2014)

What did I miss?


----------



## Rios (Mar 2, 2014)

Ukraine is dangerously close. Wish I lived in the USA.....or the Philippines right now


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Trust me, you don't want to be here.

Unless its in Davao :33


----------



## Rios (Mar 2, 2014)

Hurricans are better than Russians. I mean how can something be worse than Russians, they are like the fucking plague


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 2, 2014)

Lol, if you were in the US, you'd be dealing with Mexicans. Sad to say but it's the way of no region locking...


----------



## Naisutime (Mar 2, 2014)

Some tips for learning Morph guys?

Builds/situational builds

Tricks and pointers on what to do with the hero would be appriciated.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 2, 2014)

@Naisu

Starting items: 1 ring of prot, 4 branches, 2x tango
Start with Morph and Morph until 454 hp
Standard carry rules apply
You can use Morph while stunned
Replicate an ally/enemy and send it to another lane. Push out a lane, then switch to your replicate
When ganked, use Replicate, activate Morph and send Replicate to another direction for jukes
Dont Morph below 1k HP unless you're sure that you will live
You can replicate Aura carriers in enemy so you get Auras
Replicate Radiance carriers and send Replicate to another lane for ez farm

Defensive items to consider: BKB, Linkens, Manta
Free farm/Rat build: Linkens Boots of Travel Manta
Late game Luxury: Skadi Satanic Butterfly
Shotgun: Ethereal Blade 
Combo of Shotgun:
Wave>use Blade while Waving in>Adapt

EZ Heal= When low on hp and having Morphed everything to Agi, drop all items that boost stats or give hp and use Magic Wand with 15 charges. Pick everything back up again.


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> @Naisu
> 
> Starting items: 1 ring of prot, 4 branches, 2x tango



I have to disagree here mate. Starting items should be 1 tango and 1 wraith band(make ring of Aquila). Get morph and morph agility as much as you think it's good for your last hitting. And what's up with 2 tango? 1 is enough. I get 1 tango and that's all I need for the laning phase. If you are playing morph mid(he is not bad there) get bottle. 

New morph players should get linkers before ethereal blade. And also an advice,if the game goes very late consider selling ebade and get a Daedalus instead cause even though morph nuke scales it won't scale as well as crit.

Morph is very strong mid game and late game and you are almost impossible to kill late game. Also when you morph agility you hit faster than an alch and anti mage.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 3, 2014)

I get the Ring for Basi in the sideshop, the extra branch can be sold while the 3 branches made into Magic Wand.

I actually love packing a lot of regen as it allows me to sustain harassment because of decent enemies and Morph's short auto attack range. It also allows me to trade hits and bully them out of the lane.

Wraith Band first is just asking to get harassed out of lane, imo. Its like starting out with a Null Talisman with a Storm in the sidelane, it is begging for you to get punished.

But hey, don't change what's broken. If it works for you, then I don't mind.


----------



## Rios (Mar 3, 2014)

HAHA that RP + Skewer + Relocate is just so much better than Hook + Chen


----------



## Rios (Mar 3, 2014)

Kinda sour Chuan and Zhour are not playing together though.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Any TA  players here that can give me tips in TA? I know putting traps in choke points, Rosh pit, rune spots, etc so don't mention that bit.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Also with the Meld disjointing a lot of projectiles so not that too.


----------



## Higawa (Mar 3, 2014)

Well the basic is to farm u a dagger and some dmg (desolater etc...)
You blink next to someone, get invis and attack him.
Through ur refraction u are good initiater to start the fight then get bk and attack from behind.
Other than that I dont know, I dont like TA that much even tho she always gets on my nerve when playing against her.

Well So just was in the mood for some nice All Random games, bad thing is when u get players that cant play the hero at all like Elder who just stomps randomly in the map :/ Had a nice medusa farmed with linkens and Skadi, but they had a 12:2 troll and 10:0 OD so yeah.... lost that.


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> I get the Ring for Basi in the sideshop, the extra branch can be sold while the 3 branches made into Magic Wand.
> 
> I actually love packing a lot of regen as it allows me to sustain harassment because of decent enemies and Morph's short auto attack range. It also allows me to trade hits and bully them out of the lane.
> 
> ...



In the safe lane you are gonna get harrased if you are in the wrong position(not easy since morph has shit range) or if you are pushing your lane to enemy team. I just like making sure the creep wave is under/near my tower and whack at creeps.


----------



## Naisutime (Mar 3, 2014)

Cause 2 huge.






Hyperion1O1 said:


> @Naisu
> 
> Starting items: 1 ring of prot, 4 branches, 2x tango
> Start with Morph and Morph until 454 hp
> ...



Thanks.

Dunno really what to do with the hero since we never see it in competitive Doto. So you can use items while in Waveform? I thought that wasn't possible anymore.

On the topic of mid lane regen, I personally like a Salve + a set of tango's or 2 pulled ones. If you're playing against someone better than you, they can force you out of the lane and you might even not get the Bottle before the 2m rune.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 3, 2014)

Hyper: Watch some Mushi TA I guess. You just need to know when to go in and when not to because she's pretty much a CM without refraction up. 

I love the synergy between Vici players. Too early to call it but I'd say they're the dark horses for TI4.

CIS and their picks man


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 3, 2014)

@Naisu

The not using items and ability during Wave nerf was reverted. 

@Higawa

Thanks. What's the skill build though?

@Hustler

Mushi just varies his skill build too much to be a consistent guide for a newbie like me


----------



## Hustler (Mar 4, 2014)

He does??

I always see max refraction, point in psi blades and max out meld


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 4, 2014)

He sometimes maxes Blades 

Though I regularly see the max Refract and Meld


----------



## Rios (Mar 4, 2014)

fuuuck I hope I'll have some time later to watch at least some china games live

are DK playing today?


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 4, 2014)

fuck yeah ig! easiest game of chuans carrier.


----------



## Rios (Mar 4, 2014)

damnit, logged in when DK won 2-1

now I have to wait for vods


----------



## Rios (Mar 4, 2014)

holy shit I love CIS


----------



## Hustler (Mar 4, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> He sometimes maxes Blades
> 
> Though I regularly see the max Refract and Meld



Well you don't have MMY or LanM as supports


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 4, 2014)

praise the lord pub scrubs. in the recent reddit AMA gaben said that we(dota 2 people) are his favorite and the his favorite game is dota 2. we are the chosen people of our lord gabeN .

oh and kaici is coming back in ti4.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 5, 2014)

Raise your potatoes and fire up the Sandstorm!!


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 5, 2014)

Ok, I think I've identified my problems:

Too passive when playing carries/junglers
Too aggressive when playing other roles
Shallow hero pool in actuality 
Following cookie cutter builds too much
Gets distracted too much on things not related to playing
Laning ability

There should be more but for the meantime, how should I approach these problems


----------



## Hustler (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 5, 2014)

Lol, this DreamLeague stream...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Rios (Mar 6, 2014)

DK making Centaur useful.


----------



## Higawa (Mar 6, 2014)

So yh playing and after 9minutes! 2 people in my game thought its over and didnt want to play anymore.
We got stomped pretty bad and at minute 15 they been at fountain.
Balanar and Skeleton King with Rapier and well they lost it....

End of story our Abbadon picked one up and me (weaver) we turned the game and won.
Those are the games I love.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 6, 2014)

Bruno "I am confusion"


----------



## DeathScream (Mar 6, 2014)

i'll stop for a while


The Raging kids from murica, russia, SA and brazil infested US-E and W again in both ranked and non ranked


and things like this makes you go away from this game for a while again


----------



## Hustler (Mar 7, 2014)

Rothwell, is this you? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1h2DoWZoC0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 7, 2014)

That's definitely Roth (he has the UK flag).

Nice treant trap, though


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 7, 2014)

Lol Roth


----------



## Touman (Mar 7, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Lol Roth



Always useful Space Cow


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 8, 2014)

DK plssssssss


----------



## Rios (Mar 8, 2014)

DK forever second


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 8, 2014)

Pls, they won WPC and G League


----------



## Hustler (Mar 8, 2014)

Best of 5, easy for DK

Just the way Ice likes it


----------



## Hustler (Mar 8, 2014)

I like AA, he's so going to get nerfed


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 8, 2014)

Nah, Icefrog won't nerf AA

Source: I'm Icefrog


----------



## Hustler (Mar 8, 2014)

Dude he's first pick every game. I'm pretty sure, he'll be nerfed to oblivion.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 8, 2014)

How about some nostalgia, Leo?

[youtube]bAVv6g8KcWM[/youtube]


*Spoiler*: __ 



That Drow and simultaneous Raze-Blink


----------



## Hustler (Mar 8, 2014)

Wodota? jesus! totally forgot about that.

I remember when it was filled with YaphetS clips and so much respect for anyone who got on Wodota with micro intensive heroes because it wasn't fucking easy.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 8, 2014)

Don't forget the "We Are Electric" song playing for 10 mins straight and the broken pronunciation at the beginning


----------



## Hustler (Mar 8, 2014)

More iconic that "dudududududududu"

Did Timber get any other nerf than 3 strength reduction? I never see Ice playing him anymore.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 8, 2014)

Blame BurNIng for not drafting it 

Burden Draft is the comeback draft though


----------



## Hustler (Mar 8, 2014)

Eh, I like Vici too though but DK is love

I miss Ice when he's not playing those "get rekt" heroes like Timber or Invoker and am I the only one who's not like the Quas+Wex Invoker? so fucken boring.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 8, 2014)

Fuck Meracale, ice the ultimate rat


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 8, 2014)

I like Quas Wex because OP Tornado EMP hides my potato tier Invoker skills


----------



## Hustler (Mar 8, 2014)

Quas + Exort is more fun though


----------



## familyparka (Mar 8, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> I like Quas Wex because OP Tornado EMP hides my potato tier Invoker skills



It's what's being played atm on most non-profesional levels.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 8, 2014)

RAT DOTO!!!


----------



## Rios (Mar 8, 2014)

fuck this game 

iceiceice best rat


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 8, 2014)

I hate Quas Exort because I traded my Iceforged spirit away

Come back to me Iceforged spirit


----------



## Hustler (Mar 8, 2014)

Ice can make even ratting look cool

Maybe we are just biased


----------



## Hustler (Mar 8, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> I hate Quas Exort because I traded my Iceforged spirit away
> 
> Come back to me Iceforged spirit



..................

For? Don't tell me its for an Ogre Magi set or something


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 8, 2014)

familyparka said:


> It's what's being played atm on most non-profesional levels.



Pubs following pros blindly. Too bad Blinkz didn't catch on


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 8, 2014)

For a Jugg sword, Lycan form plus another item I forgot back when the spirit was Rare and not Mythical

Sadness of losing my spirit compounded when another friend of mine told me he could get me an Odachi with gems shortly after the trade


----------



## Hustler (Mar 8, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Pubs following pros blindly. Too bad Blinkz didn't catch on


I played Murrican server last week accidentally, where the ET was telling me off for not putting more points in shallow grave when he had no point in aura. 


Hyperion1O1 said:


> For a Jugg sword, Lycan form plus another item I forgot back when the spirit was Rare and not Mythical
> 
> Sadness of losing my spirit compounded when another friend of mine told me he could get me an Odachi with gems shortly after the trade



! 

You silly goof. I never seen you play Jugg though.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 8, 2014)

I don't play Jugg when I stack with you and/or Naisu because I always do the offlane/mid solo for you guys


----------



## Hustler (Mar 8, 2014)

I don't think I have ever seen you off, always mid or safe. I always pick offlane heroes. 

Maybe with Naisu


----------



## familyparka (Mar 8, 2014)

Rat Doto is best doto


----------



## Hustler (Mar 8, 2014)

^ Where is your set from?


----------



## familyparka (Mar 8, 2014)

Bakemonogatari.

If you're interested you can start by reading the prequel, .


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 8, 2014)

Let's just agree that I don't play supports when I'm with you. I remember going offlane Ember/WR when I played with you 

iceiceice name change to ratratrat


----------



## Hustler (Mar 8, 2014)

familyparka said:


> Bakemonogatari.
> 
> If you're interested you can start by reading the prequel, .


Oh Monogatari series, everyone fucking loves it. I watched like 2 episodes and didn't get the hype, need to pick it up again.


Hyperion1O1 said:


> Let's just agree that I don't play supports when I'm with you. I remember going offlane Ember/WR when I played with you
> 
> iceiceice name change to ratratrat



Ah yes, you did play Waifu but I was laning with you lol.


----------



## familyparka (Mar 8, 2014)

Hustler said:


> Oh Monogatari series, everyone fucking loves it. I watched like 2 episodes and didn't get the hype, need to pick it up again.



They are fucking brilliant. When I first watched Bakemonogatari I wasn't convinced either. The trick is to start with Kizumonogatari, that's by far the best in the entire series. After you've finished reading that you're hooked.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 8, 2014)

Or was it the other way around? 

Ah yes, you played Waifu and I went Abba where I just spammed Mist Coil killsteals all game


----------



## Hustler (Mar 8, 2014)

That was so much fun!

Shields, dives, coils and power shots the whole game


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## familyparka (Mar 8, 2014)

Fucking Mushi man, no kills minute 8 blink dagger.


----------



## Rios (Mar 8, 2014)

Are they 100% win rate with that Centaur pick?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 8, 2014)

Yes, 2 games with Cent are all wins


----------



## Hustler (Mar 8, 2014)

Stomp!

One moar game.

You like raisins that much?


----------



## Naisutime (Mar 8, 2014)

Man, is anyone seeing the pattern in the games I've won lately?




*Spoiler*: __ 



No Zeus

No win.




Edit:
Also, Ayasee (or whatever is name is) for worst caster.

Never seen someone use so many words to say so little.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 8, 2014)

If you must know Leo, I've started buying and eating raisins every single day.

Raisin Obsession

@Naisu

I'm gonna bash you for the Aghs pickup 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm joking


----------



## Hustler (Mar 8, 2014)

Also did anyone watch Vici vs IG earlier in the day?

Jesus fucking christ that FY Rubick, god knows why Rotk doesn't pick him that hero every game.


----------



## familyparka (Mar 8, 2014)

Batrider pick.

I'll have to lean for VG in this one, that hero is just fucking stronk.


----------



## Naisutime (Mar 8, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> @Naisu
> 
> I'm gonna bash you for the Aghs pickup
> 
> ...



Would you be surprised if I said the majority of those games were support Zeus?

I would too. Refresher ult + Veil -> Aghs ult + Veil.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 8, 2014)

Batrider OP before in the eyes of many
Batrider underrated now
Batrider on the road to becoming OP in the eyes of many

I think we're going full circle now, guys


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 8, 2014)

I'd be surprised actually. How in god's name (pun intended) are you getting those items?


----------



## familyparka (Mar 8, 2014)

Naisutime said:


> Would you be surprised if I said the majority of those games were support Zeus?
> 
> I would too. Refresher ult + Veil -> Aghs ult + Veil.



Aghs ult + Refresher ult >>>>>>>



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hustler (Mar 8, 2014)

Hm, isn't Euls+veil+aghz better?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 8, 2014)

Euls Blink Force Staff better than any Aghs+Refresh


----------



## Naisutime (Mar 8, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> I'd be surprised actually. How in god's name (pun intended) are you getting those items?



Cause Veil is a fucking Godlike item.

Wins every teamfight and makes me capable of solo'ing almost all heroes. After being rekt a couple of times, people just starts running from me.

It's of course fortunate that pub'ers are greedy as fuck and avoids building bkb's whenever possible.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 8, 2014)

Ofc Veil is a good item, that's one of my cores on Zeus

After Euls of course


----------



## Naisutime (Mar 8, 2014)

Don't like Euls tbh, makes me feel so weak and don't really transition well into more more powerful items imho.

Better for survivability and shit I guess.

Edit:
It probably works with better with mid Zeus, but if I play support I feel like every shred of cash I get needs to go into either more damage or wards or something.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 8, 2014)

Actually, I only Veil first when I mid. Euls is for when I offlane. Idk why I go that item build.

@Leo
Damn, I thought you repped me with rotting brains (internet loads so slow) but then I saw raisins


----------



## familyparka (Mar 8, 2014)

The hell is Io doing with that gem?


----------



## Hustler (Mar 8, 2014)

Euls is so underrated IMO, the spammability it offers and the movement speed is really good.

 I used to like raisins a lot too, I barely eat them nowadays. Did you just discover them or something?


----------



## Naisutime (Mar 8, 2014)

Man, wtf was that.


----------



## Rios (Mar 8, 2014)

DK has like the perfect lineup to fight in the pit.


----------



## familyparka (Mar 8, 2014)

Blink on Io now.

I can't even.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 8, 2014)

I liked raisins back then. I just rediscovered my love for them recently


----------



## familyparka (Mar 8, 2014)

inb4 Slark ban for the last match.


----------



## Rios (Mar 8, 2014)

Lycan and Slark are the definition of cheapness like I've been saying for a long time.


----------



## Naisutime (Mar 8, 2014)

Lycan<3

Wouldn't say that hero was what won them the game tho.


----------



## familyparka (Mar 8, 2014)

Nah, Slark pretty much closed the deal. Lycan was shut down the entire game.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 8, 2014)

Rios said:


> Lycan and Slark are the definition of cheapness like I've been saying for a long time.



Naisu still solos games because of that wolf


----------



## Rios (Mar 8, 2014)

5 heroes cant kill Slark. How balanced is that? I am surprised he is not picked every game, must be a code of honor or some shit.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 8, 2014)

He's useless if you have enough lock down or just pick Doom. DK had one stomp to contain him lol. 

He does become pretty annoying with Skadi though.


----------



## familyparka (Mar 8, 2014)

Yeah, the thing is that they weren't prepared to face Slark in particular in this matchup. That's why it got so big.


----------



## Rios (Mar 8, 2014)

Doom is the only thing that outright stops him, otherwise all he needs to do is to spam Q and leap away, sometimes activate his ultimate if he wants to stay. 

Unless you are building up your team to counter him especially you will get wrecked. Very few heroes are like that.


----------



## familyparka (Mar 8, 2014)

incoming ratratrat


----------



## Naisutime (Mar 8, 2014)

Huehuehue.


----------



## familyparka (Mar 8, 2014)

It's a support, I don't give a darn what ppl say about him, this ain't league of legends.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 8, 2014)

Rios said:


> Doom is the only thing that outright stops him, otherwise all he needs to do is to spam Q and leap away, sometimes activate his ultimate if he wants to stay.
> 
> Unless you are building up your team to counter him especially you will get wrecked. Very few heroes are like that.



Doom hard counters everybody

He should be the strongest hero in the game yet ist. More people need to subscribe to the gospel of Radiance + Shiva doom


----------



## familyparka (Mar 8, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Doom hard counters everybody
> 
> He should be the strongest hero in the game yet ist. More people need to subscribe to the gospel of Radiance + Shiva doom



Radiance Doom is best only Doom.

*EDIT*: Wisp Ck, GGWP.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 8, 2014)

Radience shiva heart AGS refresher bots


Come at me bro


----------



## familyparka (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## Rios (Mar 8, 2014)

Why they kept going in that pit when they knew full well whats coming


----------



## familyparka (Mar 8, 2014)

Rios said:


> Why they kept going in that pit when they knew full well whats coming



Read my previous post.


----------



## Touman (Mar 8, 2014)

dk Plsssss
Game of Throws


----------



## familyparka (Mar 8, 2014)

Dat AA + Furion + Zeus with Aghs + Refresher tho

No veil


----------



## Hustler (Mar 8, 2014)

Global strat 

Dota Kings


----------



## Touman (Mar 8, 2014)

familyparka said:


> Dat AA + Furion + Zeus with Aghs + Refresher tho
> 
> No veil



Told you it was a legit strategy


----------



## Hustler (Mar 8, 2014)

Shadow Shaman, Lion or anyone with more than one disable should have no problem with Slark.


----------



## familyparka (Mar 8, 2014)

Hustler said:


> Shadow Shaman, Lion or anyone with more than one disable should have no problem with Slark.



Super invisibility bullshit says hi


----------



## Touman (Mar 8, 2014)

familyparka said:


> Super invisibility bullshit says hi



Say hello to my little wards bitch
Also AOE Finger of death


----------



## familyparka (Mar 8, 2014)

Can the AOE FoD hit the Super Invi Slark?

Honest question


----------



## Touman (Mar 8, 2014)

Every AOE hists Super invisivility


----------



## familyparka (Mar 8, 2014)

Still, bkb slark is best slark


----------



## Touman (Mar 8, 2014)

Reverse polarity bictch ck


----------



## familyparka (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## Touman (Mar 8, 2014)

.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 8, 2014)

Hustler said:


> Shadow Shaman, Lion or anyone with more than one disable should have no problem with Slark.



I see nobody in this thread knows about orchid slark.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 8, 2014)

In games where I beat Tony its usually just because me or my team picked something that carries harder than him. He wrecks in the mid game but if the carry comes online he won't win.


----------



## familyparka (Mar 8, 2014)

Naruto said:


> I see nobody in this thread knows about orchid slark.



New. Fucking. Meta.


----------



## Touman (Mar 8, 2014)

*DAMM LONE DRUID
YOU FINE*


----------



## familyparka (Mar 8, 2014)

Incoming ability draft.

inb4 1st pick TP/Blink.


----------



## Naisutime (Mar 8, 2014)

Man, A-God on heroes like Prophet is just such a waste.

Feel like EG sometimes just aren't channeling A-Gods superior mechanics the right way.


----------



## Touman (Mar 8, 2014)

What a fucking ability draft.
MVP Zai


----------



## familyparka (Mar 8, 2014)

Dem passives man.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 9, 2014)

Orchid Slark too OP, never go home with Shadow Dance and Orchid regen

Too bad I suck at Slark


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 9, 2014)

Steve, what are you doing in a DK support thread


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 9, 2014)

> Man, A-God on heroes like Prophet is just such a waste.
> 
> Feel like EG sometimes just aren't channeling A-Gods superior mechanics the right way.



They might still be in a learning period, especially for the captain. It was like that for Funnik after he moved from Empire. Puppey still drafted as if Funnik was LightOfHeaven, ie a super defensive offlaner that contributes with no farm.

In the current lineup though, Funnik's role has evolved to where he'll even be advanced in the farm priority over Xboct and the guy makes it count big time. I think it will take EG a little while yet to realize what they can actually do with a player of RTZ's skill apart from just acknowledging that he is good.


----------



## familyparka (Mar 10, 2014)

Just played Pudge. Shit was fun.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 10, 2014)

My position 5 Veno has more Hero Damage than an Invoker and Zeus 

P.S. Get BKB and Pipe vs Veno


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 10, 2014)

Pipe must be the most underrated support item in pubs. Supports almost never get it to the point where I feel weird that I still buy one. Gotta get those Aghs scepters, fuck defensive support items...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 10, 2014)

Its because they don't give stats man. If Ice gave +5 stats to Pipe, everyone would be building it (see Drums as example)


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hm, I'm still fine with it as is. The passive spell resistance is significant as well as the regen. Maybe it can be a little cheaper (like 500 for the recipe or maybe make the hood component cheaper)


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm really bothered by the fact that the AoE regen in the Headress is not used by Pipe. Srsly, that would be so good for the item right now.

Imagine +3 Hp AoE regen by Mek, +2 Hp AoE regen by Headress plus an additional +2 Hp AoE regen by the Pipe.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 10, 2014)

I don't mind it so much since it gives so much for your hero at the moment. I think giving it aoe regen maybe infringes a little too much on the mek. I prefer them each being their own thing. For me the only problem is the cost in that it takes quite a while to build. Like mek I think is like roughly 600 + 800 + 900 = 2300. That's practically the cost of just the hood. Having said all that though, i get that it can be a little game breaking if you can pick it up too soon. Imagine super push strats where the supports are actually able rock up with a pipe even sooner than usual. It's tricky but I think the ability list for pipe is good, just the cost can be tweaked a little.

I didn't expect it for instance but the change in the hyperstone actually made a bit of a difference for me. Maybe just knocking 200 off the recipe might change the pub popularity.

Its effects aside though, the problem in the pubs though seems to be more players not acknowledging its usefulness rather than balancing stuff like its lack of stats. There's are so many games where teams get wrecked by Zeus or SK or Lich and the supports just don't even attempt to build a pipe. We suffer in silence.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 10, 2014)

I think the aoe regen won't infringe that much and that it gives too much for a hero. Its basically an upgraded pipe with a 400 Magic damage block and the damage block won't work against universal damage and physical damage. Pipe is pretty underwhelming, tbh. Maybe needs a number tweak or something like that.

Its also very expensive. Like gold for making a Hood is nearly enough to make a Mek so you'd prefer the Mek over it early on plus if you get it slightly late, you won't gain that much of advantage because it relies on absorbing lots of lvl 1 to lvl 2 nukes that deal low damage instead of absorbing 1 big nuke. Example would be Lesh Lightning Storm or Keeper's Illu. The former would rip apart more than half of the damage block at max rank while lvl 3 of Keeper's would evaporate it instantly.

Pipe needs some tweaking or an added feature, imo.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 10, 2014)

Speaking of items, I was thinking how it cool it would be if those force boots from year beast fights were in the game.


----------



## familyparka (Mar 10, 2014)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> Speaking of items, I was thinking how it cool it would be if those force boots from year beast fights were in the game.



Force boots were okay, but not that good. I mean you'd be sacrificing a Force Staff on an item that wouldn't have as much utility, almost none, to be precise.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 10, 2014)

Team DK and their comebacks.....

Dem scrappy fights


----------



## familyparka (Mar 10, 2014)

I can't even... just...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 10, 2014)

What's wrong with that? Looks like a casual stomp


----------



## familyparka (Mar 10, 2014)

It was, that's the point. No fun.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 10, 2014)

familyparka said:


> It was, that's the point. No fun.



winning is pretty fun.


----------



## DeathScream (Mar 10, 2014)

for now im just having fun with AoE II: The forgotten

the Toxic levels of doto are too high in my body yet


----------



## Hustler (Mar 10, 2014)

> The second DotA related murder to occur the past fortnight in the Philippines, a young boy murdered his grandmother after she had interrupted him whilst he was in-game.



WHAT THE FUCK?


----------



## familyparka (Mar 10, 2014)

Hustler said:


> WHAT THE FUCK?



Sounds reasonable lmao


----------



## Hustler (Mar 10, 2014)

familyparka said:


> Sounds reasonable lmao


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hustler said:


> WHAT THE FUCK?



Dude, a teen murdered a boy not so long ago because the latter hacked his account and stole all his Dota 2 items


----------



## Hustler (Mar 10, 2014)

Oh yes just read about that and the boy that hacked it was 11 years old?

Da fuck?


----------



## Rios (Mar 11, 2014)

DotA 2 items cost real money tho.


----------



## Rios (Mar 11, 2014)

> Ranked Matchmaking is currently unavailable for parties of 4 as part of an experiment to measure its impact on game quality.



Best thing ever. 4+1 is about the stupidest combination I can imagine.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 11, 2014)

Beating 4 and 5 stacks with a bunch of random solo queue-ers is so amazing though, right in the loins...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 11, 2014)

Researched further on the recent 2 Pinoy Dota murders. Apparently, there are many versions (not hacked items but Facebook, kid that killed grandma was always getting scolded and straw broke the camel's back when he was playing dota, etc).

Propaganda at its finest 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Though there was that security guard who shot a bar costumer because he was singing so horribly


----------



## Rios (Mar 11, 2014)

Its not amazing because stacks by default have lower rating than the solo queue brigade. Do you feel amazing beating on weaker people?


----------



## familyparka (Mar 11, 2014)

Rios said:


> Its not amazing because stacks by default have lower rating than the solo queue brigade. Do you feel amazing beating on weaker people?



I do


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 11, 2014)

Its their fault for stacking in the first place


----------



## Rios (Mar 11, 2014)

yea but in the end both parties suffer because the game becomes stomp or get stomped


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 11, 2014)

> Its not amazing because stacks by default have lower rating than the solo queue brigade. Do you feel amazing beating on weaker people?



lol, I haven't experienced any such default in my region. Stacks 'by default' tend to be vastly more coordinated and have exponentially better in game communication as compared to lone rangers who can only be bothered to type into chat when it is time to flame. So no, I don't consider them as weaker people, I consider them as a collective opponent that has a significant advantage to me and my team of ronin, so I have no sympathy for them when they lose. Cool stack bro, on to the next one.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 11, 2014)

Recently loving stacking Butterflies on Luna for no good reason at all


----------



## Rios (Mar 11, 2014)

I hate stacks as much as the next guy but I dont feel great about beating them. The "weaker overall MMR" ruins everything.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 11, 2014)

Meh, you'd face stacks that packs 1 to 2 players with significantly higher MMR than you more often than not due to them being dragged by the mediocre team they bring along. Case in point me plus 4 real life friends that have 3.5k to 2.9k MMR below.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 13, 2014)

First time playing Carry Naga

I try but not enough


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Also, my hands were shaking like crazy after that game. Shaking as if my hands were drained of blood and the blood came rushing back


----------



## Rios (Mar 13, 2014)

Maybe you should take a lil break :amazed


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Rios said:


> Maybe you should take a lil break :amazed



Already stopped playing after that.

DK losing to iG. Proves that Lycan is not first pick material (pros really sheep when it comes to Flavor of the Week)


----------



## Naisutime (Mar 13, 2014)

I approve of Lycan as a 4th or 5th pick, but first pick/ban is just a fucking waste. It's like asking to get fucking trilaned, the saving grace is that you only need 5 lvl's and around 1k gold to jungle very efficiently.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 13, 2014)

Finally snapped my losing sttreak with Tinker yesterday, although the team we beat was so uncoordinated it doesn't even feel like it counts. Now I'm on a losing streak with Clinkz though, so balance has been maintained in the Force...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 14, 2014)

Played Ability Draft in local lobby 3v3

>Random Hero is Veno
>My friends underestimated me and let me get Mirror Image, Split Shot, Riptide and Stone Gaze

Guess who realized they are fucked 20 mins into the game?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 14, 2014)

Let's just say I had fun playing with creeps.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 14, 2014)

DK NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

NOOOOO

DK


----------



## Naisutime (Mar 14, 2014)

So I hear Black is standing in for Burning for two weeks while Burning recovers from a lung infection.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 14, 2014)

The rest of DK has gotta play out of their minds to carry DK because Black is well..... Black

Mushi, don't slump!


----------



## Hustler (Mar 14, 2014)

Chinese scene is so strong now. I just want Zsmj to do well .

Newbie cunts kicked the only solid player in the team because they probably paid less for him. They'd be winning everything if they kept Zsmj and kicked King J out.


----------



## Rios (Mar 14, 2014)

What happened to DK?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 14, 2014)

BurNIng couldn't play so Black stood in for him, DK played Dream Time and got a good advantage early on and then proceed to throw it.

DK pls, iceiceice is not a a man of miracles


----------



## Hustler (Mar 14, 2014)

Eh Nyx for Ice? meh, I miss that Timber. 

Not many people actually know that Ice plays one of the best Lycan. I doubt they'd ever play him in the offlane though.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 16, 2014)

Game is Hard


----------



## Rios (Mar 16, 2014)

Ice plays one of the best Alchemists too


----------



## Hustler (Mar 16, 2014)

Rios said:


> Ice plays one of the best Alchemists too



 **


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 16, 2014)

I didn't get the joke 

Hold my hand


----------



## Hustler (Mar 16, 2014)

His Alch during the Zenith days was just...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 16, 2014)

That comeback 

Hats off to the Pudge, he did the lifting


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 16, 2014)

lol, this first ep. of _In the Studio_. Incoming memes detected.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 18, 2014)

Free2Play incoming. Has anyone pre-loaded it?


----------



## Hustler (Mar 20, 2014)

Dat Ice micro skills to mindfuck IG

Just wow!


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 20, 2014)

iceiceice reliving his glory days of being number 1 SC2 player in SEA

That courier/overlord bait

Also, related obligatory retard magnet 

[youtube]cl_6q557AkY[/youtube]


----------



## Storminator Steel (Mar 20, 2014)

Okay so in my last game someone was taking my items off the courier and hiding them.

I didn't think this was possible, probably the most annoyed I've ever been at this game.


----------



## Rios (Mar 20, 2014)

Chuan cant carry by himself


----------



## Hustler (Mar 20, 2014)

Seriously though, when you have the world's best mid laner playing in the offlane, you know  you have a fucking strong team


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 20, 2014)

@Storm

Report, mute and move on. I've experienced it myself.


----------



## Higawa (Mar 20, 2014)

Is it a common thing that russian players go to EU Server, make their microphone on ultra loud and just talk all the time?


----------



## familyparka (Mar 20, 2014)

Just opened a radiant chest and got the new Legion Comander set with Loading Screen. Anyone interested in trading it for the Puck set with Loading Screen?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 20, 2014)

Hm, I'm seeing a strange bug with flying couriers where they seem to get stuck in neutral camps like they can't fly over the units. Is anyone else seeing this?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 21, 2014)

One of these days, I feel like I'll be like hyhy and his Shadowfiend with my Ember Spirit in a random CM match


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Turned to a standin for my friend for 2 tournament games. Got to play Ember Spirit in both games

Not sure if should be happy or sad 

EDIT: We won of course


----------



## Rios (Mar 22, 2014)

You must be proud!


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 22, 2014)

joindota league Asia is the tourny, I think. The team's record is 8-5.

Not really proud, just wondering if its good that I auto lock Ember every serious game I play


----------



## Rios (Mar 22, 2014)

Hell, if you are good with it AND enjoy it I dont see any reason not to. There is this guy who only plays Earth Spirit, people are hating on him cause ES is(was) obviously OP but Ember is fine.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Well I'm good with Ember and I enjoy proving everyone wrong about stacking Battlefuries

Meh, I'll just play Ember until I grow sick of him.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Here's the team. Got the record wrong, its actually 7-3


----------



## Rios (Mar 22, 2014)

Wonder if I'll see your game on Youtube, commentated by Tobi


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Nah, I won't be a fucking pro/semi-pro. The skill gap between me and the PH top tiers are too high


----------



## Naisutime (Mar 22, 2014)

I heard Merlini saying that Embers gonna get nerfed


----------



## Hustler (Mar 22, 2014)

Yes!

Hyper needs a nerf


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ember was already nerfed heavily before. NO MOAR NERFS, HE IS NOT BATRIDER

Nerf the Lycan instead, hp regen on summons turn wolves into invisible Visage familiars with crits


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 22, 2014)

Heroes I think need a nerf right now are:

Terrorblade - his laning power is a bit out of hand. If he gets his transformation early then you can't even rotate in supports to stop a gank since he'll just kill them as well.

Invoker - just a few aspects of quas-wex need to change. I think its rediculous that he can out run Lycan in wolf form, that's just stupid.

Ember Spirit - he is mostly ok but I think the way battlefury procs during sleight of fist needs to change. I don't see how being able to deal that much dmg while being completely invulnerable is reasonable. It's worse than Slark's ulti which is borderline.

Visage - TEH BIRDS!! Yeah, they do way too much dmg.


----------



## Naisutime (Mar 22, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Nerf the Lycan instead, hp regen on summons turn wolves into invisible Visage familiars with crits



I would be totally okay with lvl 4 wolves being nerfed and lvl 1-2 wolves being buffed.



blacklusterseph004 said:


> Terrorblade - his laning power is a bit out of hand. If he gets his transformation early then you can't even rotate in supports to stop a gank since he'll just kill them as well.



Maybe he needs some Meta rescaling, I dunno tbh what should be done with him.


----------



## Naisutime (Mar 22, 2014)

Lol this game...

Q-Insane vs Aware

Dusa with Linkens, Skadi, Bfly and 3x Rapiers. Slow as a snail, team had to Force/swap here to get her anywhere. LD put it well, "Too fat to be useful".


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 22, 2014)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> Ember Spirit - he is mostly ok but I think the way battlefury procs during sleight of fist needs to change. I don't see how being able to deal that much dmg while being completely invulnerable is reasonable. It's worse than Slark's ulti which is borderline..



Shhh, I don't want him nerfed again

Most pubs go for Arcane Drums anyway and finish a BF in 30 mins so its no biggie. Also Flameguard Chains build first.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 23, 2014)

nerf Ember ? are you kidding me ? with how squishy he is .. no wai


and Dusa is a turrent/siege tank, not a hero


----------



## Rios (Mar 23, 2014)

Nerf

Wraith King
Abaddon
Lich
Zeus
Lycan
Necrophos
DP
Centaur
Warlock
Venge


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 23, 2014)

Before the game:


After the game:


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 23, 2014)

Okay, a melee hero + Drow ult is bad in AD. Sorry Leo, I just want to afk farm that game.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 23, 2014)

Flutter said:
			
		

> nerf Ember ? are you kidding me ? with how squishy he is .. no wai



lol, being squishy on that hero is irrelevant. If you're tanking anything you are doing it wrong. His whole skillset is tilted to being able to disjoint everything.



			
				Rios said:
			
		

> Nerf
> 
> Wraith King
> Abaddon
> ...



Lol, this makes me think you are overeacting to a few bad experiences....


----------



## Rios (Mar 23, 2014)

Korean DoTo  



blacklusterseph004 said:


> Lol, this makes me think you are overeacting to a few bad experiences....



No, these heroes have the highest win rate on dotabuff


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 23, 2014)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> lol, being squishy on that hero is irrelevant. If you're tanking anything you are doing it wrong. His whole skillset is tilted to being able to disjoint everything.



Pick silence>>Kill Ember


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 24, 2014)

Leo, that WR 

You really struggle without farm


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 24, 2014)

> No, these heroes have the highest win rate on dotabuff


Not surprising, not because these heroes are actually unbalanced but because people in pubs typicaly don't know how to deal with them. If more people played them, you'd see ES, Terrorblade and Phoenix on that list to. The only one I'll give you it Death Prophet. There are times she seems like a hard carry time bomb where if she gets 4 slotted, its autowin, regardless of what you got.



> Pick silence>>Kill Ember


Riiight, the one skill that is strong against all the elemental spirits. This is like people claiming a hero is balanced because it is countered by Doom...


----------



## Hustler (Mar 24, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Leo, that WR
> 
> You really struggle without farm



Eh yeah, I really need to work on my positioning too

I feed too much


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 24, 2014)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> Riiight, the one skill that is strong against all the elemental spirits. This is like people claiming a hero is balanced because it is countered by Doom...



So what if they shared a common weakness? That doesn't make the counter less valid. The comparison to Doom is also incorrect since Doom pretty much counters everyone and I'm just talking about Ember.

If you want to kill Ember, you pick strong initiators, silencers or gankers. Heck, you can even pick Sniper and beat a freaking Ember.

Mid game, Ember is good at kiting. Like Sniper. Or Skywrath. What's the solution? Blink + Disables. I stood in for my friend's team in joindota league Asia recently and the first match was my Ember up against a Puck Brew combo. I got a 14 min Battlefury and I wasn't able to do shit because of the initiation power that Puck has and the follow up Global Silence + Ice Blast + Blink +Thunderclap. The only thing that won us that match was because our Sven was 6 slotted 35 mins in so we face rolled them while I sat back and did nothing. Nothing.

Heck, the only thing Ember is good at late game is 1 shotting clumped enemies and he falls against carries that have high armor and can right click their way to victory (6 slotted SF, Luna, AM, etc) or heroes that can just shrug off damage because they are tanky and can just solo push the Tier 3 while their team sits behind (Centaur, Abbadon, Bristleback, etc)

Hero is far from broken, its either kill or be killed for him. Its like playing Puck but with only 1 escape mechanism


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 25, 2014)

> So what if they shared a common weakness? That doesn't make the counter less valid. The comparison to Doom is also incorrect since Doom pretty much counters everyone and I'm just talking about Ember.
> 
> If you want to kill Ember, you pick strong initiators, silencers or gankers. Heck, you can even pick Sniper and beat a freaking Ember.
> 
> ...



I see the joke flew over your head. I made the doom comparison precisely because it is a shared weakness, I didn't say it was invalid, that would be ridiculous. A Ember role in a team is almost identical to a Storm Spirit, both in their function as well as their counters. You'll notice though that none of that had anything to do with why I mentioned Ember in the first place.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 25, 2014)

A joke? God fucking damn it, it really did flew over my head ck

Jesus, I need to get better at humor or something


----------



## Naisutime (Mar 25, 2014)

Man, beating Lycan and TB pickers sure feels good.

Being on the receiving end of Lycan rat for once is a pain in the ass tho

If this happened to me, I would probably just kill myself.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgZe7kdY4O0[/YOUTUBE]



Rios said:


> No, these heroes have the highest win rate on dotabuff



Does SK really have a high win rate?

In every game I play, he's usually like a big creep with a stun and two lives...


----------



## Rios (Mar 26, 2014)

Thats the thing, noobs throw everything at him and then when he comes back its all over for them.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 26, 2014)

Actually, WK's winrate is also high in 5k MMR games where people build and use him properly.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 26, 2014)

I remember someone asking about WraithKing in this thread some time back and I pretty much poopooed it, but I've been forced to change my mind after encountering some pretty nasty lane combos. WraithKing and Leshrac is particularly horrific as I learned the hard way...


----------



## Naisutime (Mar 26, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Actually, WK's winrate is also high in 5k MMR games where people build and use him properly.



What is a proper WK build anyway. 

Gonna need it since Beger inevitably is gonna random it.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 26, 2014)

Naisutime said:


> What is a proper WK build anyway.
> 
> Gonna need it since Beger inevitably is gonna random it.



Here:



You can also play him as a position 4 though the link above is more of a selfish and effective one.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 27, 2014)

So Phoenix really does have a face. A birdie one, that is


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 28, 2014)

The Q&A for Free2Play. Some nice tidbits and answers from Dendi.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 28, 2014)

man, that was some BO5


----------



## Naisutime (Mar 28, 2014)

Games like this  makes we wanna quit playing this fucking game.

Enemy team has 5 cores, 
Sniper feeds mid.
Veno feeds top
We don't feed on solo gyro in our safelane
Enemy team goes 2x Midases to our 1.

And by the time I get out of the jungle, I'm not strong enough comparatively to make a large enough impact. Game could maybe be salvaged if Sniper wanted to win, but nope (literally 1 point in Take Aim by lvl 12) and Sniper is this guys most played hero.

Sometimes I wonder how these guys can possibly have the same MMR as me and what I did in a previous life to deserve being matched up these kinds of people...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 29, 2014)

Did you look at the end screen for their MMR? They could have stacked and a disparity of MMR is present as a result.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 29, 2014)

Reposting from reddit (Parody of Peter's denial of Jesus):



> Denial of KYXY
> kyxy replied, "Even if all fall away on account of you, I never will."
> "I tell you the truth," VICTORY answered, "This very night, before the courier crows, you will deny me three times." But kyxy declared, "Even if I have to die with you, I will never deny you." And all the other heroes said the same.
> Then they seized him and led him away, bringing him into the Shadow Priest's house. followed at a distance and when they had kindled a fire in the middle of the pit and had sat down together, kyxy sat down with them. A support maiden saw him seated there in the firelight. She looked closely at him and said, "The aegis was with him." But he denied it.
> ...



Reference:


----------



## Naisutime (Mar 29, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Did you look at the end screen for their MMR? They could have stacked and a disparity of MMR is present as a result.



We were a 3-stack and I think they had one as well. I was the second highest, but everyone was within 250 points of each other so it's basically no difference.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 29, 2014)

Naisutime said:


> If this happened to me, I would probably just kill myself.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgZe7kdY4O0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 29, 2014)

Naisutime said:


> We were a 3-stack and I think they had one as well. I was the second highest, but everyone was within 250 points of each other so it's basically no difference.



There are many possible reasons:

1. Scrub got carried by a good friend so his party MM is boosted
2. He had a bad day
3. Calibration matches placed him higher than he needed to be
4. He used another guy's account
5. Volvo pls

There may be more but I think 5 is the most likely scenario


----------



## Naisutime (Mar 29, 2014)

Lel.

That made me remember one of the games from EE's stream where he played against Bessa's infamous 5 stack and went mid to dodge Bessa's even more infamous (pre-nerf) Troll Warlord. Both teams started trilaning mid and EE barely won the back PLD's Treant and a Rapier.



Hyperion1O1 said:


> There are many possible reasons:
> 
> 1. Scrub got carried by a good friend so his party MM is boosted
> 2. He had a bad day
> ...



I think he had something like 2k games so yeah, prolly #5.

The most bitter thing about it is really losing with the hero you're supposed to win with twice in one day...


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 29, 2014)

Naisutime said:


> Lel.
> 
> That made me remember one of the games from EE's stream where he played against Bessa's infamous 5 stack and went mid to dodge Bessa's even more infamous (pre-nerf) Troll Warlord. Both teams started trilaning mid and EE barely won the back PLD's Treant and a Rapier.



 i can only imagine the pain they went through. i don't watch streams at all but things like these make me want to get into that kinda stuff. if only i had so much free time to spare and took dota as seriosuly as some people do. 


you should totally check this out if you still haven't 
[youtube]pWN3x2iyIkE[/youtube]


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm seriously considering that rushing a Rapier is the best strat for glass cannon carries now.


----------



## Naisutime (Mar 30, 2014)

Gods of doto sure are fickle.

Went 3-0 yesterday evening and even won a fuckin' Beastmaster game.



Liverbird said:


> i can only imagine the pain they went through. i don't watch streams at all but things like these make me want to get into that kinda stuff. if only i had so much free time to spare and took dota as seriosuly as some people do.
> 
> 
> you should totally check this out if you still haven't
> [youtube]pWN3x2iyIkE[/youtube]



As long as you watch The International it's all goodxD

Funny shit. Pflax raising some valid points tho


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 30, 2014)

I think I'll try this style from now on.

Step 1: Farm for BoT
Step 2: Farm for Mask of Madness
Step 3: Farm for Rapier

EDIT: Forgot to say that's only for Sniper


----------



## Naisutime (Mar 30, 2014)

Rofl. 

Orenda pulling out a quad lane pushing strat in their first pro game ever and beats CIS.

Black gets Morph Rampage but can't stop 3x Necro's.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 30, 2014)

People really should pick Omni more if they think they're facing a possible mass Necro strat. He provides a shit ton of utility


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 30, 2014)

That friggin upset!

HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Naisutime (Mar 30, 2014)

Indeed.

Someone won lots of rares on these matches.

Edit: Almost looked like a pub game at some points with buybacks basically being used on cooldown


----------



## Hustler (Mar 30, 2014)

Da fuck was that game? lol

No DK games for a while


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 30, 2014)

@Naisu

Who won rares? You?


----------



## Naisutime (Mar 30, 2014)

No.

But people bet rares on these matches and it's almost 100% certain that CIS was favored to win by a large margin.

Almost page 100 guys.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 30, 2014)

Oh, I thought you were implying you won 

Wish I had the balls to bet on some matches 

I bet this thread would slow down once page gets to 100


----------



## Naisutime (Mar 30, 2014)

I can't even bet on matches

I'm sure the thread is gonna slow down with TI invites and qualifiers coming up


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 30, 2014)

Well, I'm gonna continue shit posting for another page 1 and  fake activity


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 30, 2014)

how does one bet items?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 30, 2014)

Dotalounge


----------



## Naisutime (Mar 30, 2014)

Just watched the D2CL semi's with Empire and C9, worth watching if you're a C9 fan. Especially the last game with the infamous Drow&Visage + ranged heroes combo.

Best part is that all the games was played on EU so Empire can't cry about servers.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 30, 2014)

Why would Empire cry about servers if they lost to C9?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 30, 2014)

Empire fans qqing that C9 chose their own server for ping advantage some games before.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 30, 2014)

So it was the fans, not the team?


----------



## Hustler (Mar 31, 2014)

Dat Vanskor Rubick though



blacklusterseph004 said:


> So it was the fans, not the team?



They were mad and didn't GG, ranted about it on twitter etc


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 31, 2014)

Interesting


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 31, 2014)

I got the new Sven set


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 31, 2014)

Sorry I couldn't carry that last game, Leo. My Ember was just neutered


----------



## Hustler (Mar 31, 2014)

Its ok dat SF


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 31, 2014)

That SF's train of thought must be:

"Fuck, we're down 10 kills and they're gonna breach high ground. I have to do something"
"This Midas will surely help me fight now, I can transmute the Enchantress' creeps or the Invoker Spirits"
"We're still losing the fight. I know what to buy. This Boots of Travel will surely help me outrun Reverse Polarity"
"Boots of Travel is not enough but this Shadowblade will allow me to outrun Reverse Polarity better"


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 31, 2014)

My ricing Sven though


----------



## Naisutime (Mar 31, 2014)

That summary was too meta for me, can't even figure out whether the or not the SF was on your team.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 31, 2014)

SF on my team. He went full rice mode even though we're getting pushed 17 mins in.


----------



## Naisutime (Mar 31, 2014)

Rice mode best mode

Midas, better late than never


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 31, 2014)

Catchup Midas, best Midas?



I'm bragging about this because I like Sven atm



I'm close to 100 cs per 10 mins (50 to 60 of those CS are Ancients)


----------



## Naisutime (Mar 31, 2014)

Exactly

So stronk, I'm fairly happy if I can reach 60 cs per 10 min.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 31, 2014)

Meepo and solo mid Ogre Magi picked up in the same game by Fnatic lol

Naisu will be proud


----------



## Naisutime (Mar 31, 2014)

Did they win? Cause no win, no Naisu stamp of approval.

Man, being a C9 fan is a roller coaster ride. One day they reck Empire so hard they won't be able to sit for a week, next day they lose to Next.Kz...


----------



## Rios (Mar 31, 2014)

Its called mercy I believe?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 31, 2014)

> I log in
> see *VP* beat *Alliance* in a BO1 Dreamleague match
>


----------



## Naisutime (Mar 31, 2014)

Alliance hasn't looked very strong (compared to how they looked around this time last year) lately so I can't say I'm surprised.



Rios said:


> Its called mercy I believe?



Well played


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 31, 2014)

We did it boys...

Inb4 volvo April fools...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 31, 2014)

Upsets happen in BO1 all the time


----------



## Hustler (Mar 31, 2014)

Naisutime said:


> Did they win? Cause no win, no Naisu stamp of approval.
> 
> Man, being a C9 fan is a roller coaster ride. One day they reck Empire so hard they won't be able to sit for a week, next day they lose to Next.Kz...



They wrecked Alliance with that draft lol

Dat Meepo didn't even let AM farm, it was so good to watch. They used infest + Meepo gank like Wisp relocate.

Incoming solo mid Ogre's with Midas.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 31, 2014)

Just finished watching that Fnatic vs [A] game 5

The amount of rape on AM


----------



## Hustler (Mar 31, 2014)

That was so fucking amazing though

Notail is king


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 31, 2014)

H4nni's Ogre solo killing s4's Alch 

Undying dying in minute 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 1, 2014)

link says TI10


not sure if joke or not


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 1, 2014)

> Access to all *6 days of Playoffs* (formerly Group Stage) taking place on *July 8th*, before the Championships Event





> This year The International moves to KeyArena, taking place *July 18th through the 21st* in Seattle.


also i don't see how can group stage be a whole 6 days from 8-th to 14-th July, then 14 to 18 a big break and only then the main event starts ? bs


----------



## Rios (Apr 1, 2014)

100 dollars for a ticket


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 1, 2014)

499 dollars VIP ticket lel.

I can't even afford an Arcana


----------



## Naisutime (Apr 1, 2014)

The spring event made me much closer to getting an Arcana


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Apr 1, 2014)

>>Queues solo rank Aus
>>Two games= shitty laning twice due to team not agreeing

How did I still get those 2 wins


----------



## Naisutime (Apr 1, 2014)

I don't like my new name...Aprils fools or w/e ftl

It's like Empire just fell apart after getting crushed by C9. They just got stomped in two games straight by EG with a standin...


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Apr 1, 2014)

> also i don't see how can group stage be a whole 6 days from 8-th to 14-th July, then 14 to 18 a big break and only then the main event starts ? bs



It doesn't seem too big. Perhaps the idea is that people can hang out in the city for a bit. If TI last year is any indication then accommodation makes a killing with fans coming through. I was shocked last year by how much people were willing to fork out to attend. I think the secret shop got BTFO as well.

I guess we'll need to wait and see. I mean CyborgMatt put up the Techies screen shot on the same day to so I don't know what's true and what's not.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Apr 1, 2014)

lol Demondoto. First game I've seen where people smoke a necro army...


----------



## Hustler (Apr 3, 2014)

Man, I need Zsmj as carry again

He needs to prove a point and he ain't doing it as a support


----------



## Hustler (Apr 4, 2014)

> Jimmy Ho ‏@DotADeMoN  6h
> hi @DKdota2 I heard one of your players having visa issues for KIEV. Just to let you know, I will have no issue being there.



           Demon


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Apr 4, 2014)

He does appear to be making merc doto legit...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Apr 4, 2014)

... what are we lookng at there?


----------



## DeathScream (Apr 4, 2014)

Thread 3 Soon


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 4, 2014)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> ... what are we lookng at there?


Ayesess skype


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Apr 5, 2014)

lol, I thought there was something I was missing. I can't say I've ever felt compelled to get in contact with Aysee. Maybe if you had Bruno's skype...


----------



## Hustler (Apr 5, 2014)

Ah yes new thread


----------



## Hustler (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## Reznor (Apr 5, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

